# IUI With Vaginismus Part 50



## professor waffle

New home ladies


----------



## AnnieR

Unbelieveable - I am about to run out of juice on my laptop, charger in other room, too lazy to go get it! 

Claire... I canot tell you how similar our work environments sound right now. I pray every day for the miracle of a dream part time job to land in my lap! It got to the point that my stomach churned if the girls had the slightest sniffle, panicking about who could have them if they were really poorly. Bunging them up with Calpool and hoping it would get them through the day and then sitting at my desk feeling awful about it and wondering why I put them through it. 

Start keeping a log of your Boss's behaviours/outburts/moments - you may need it one day x


Donna - yipee! - really pleased you got the bungalow

Emma - How are things your end?

Deedee, Laura, Kath....Hi!! - hope you're all well


All ok my end....not looking forward to Easter. DH working all of it and he's been re located to work for an utter slave driver. Hopefuly it's a temporary move and he'll be back with his nice Boss in 6-8 weeks...everything crossed!


Right, laptop on last dregs...bye xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - your boss sounds awful. Donna is right, Polly probably has lots of good advice about what you should do.

We are entering our third week of house arrest. I am hoping that R might be ok to go out again on Wednesday. I am so bored with cleaning, tiding, and attempting 'improving' activites (which usually end in tears). 
Got MIL coming to stay for a few days at the end of the week too. No doubts she will kindly tell me all the things I am doing wrong.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all,

Annie sorry to hear that you're experiencing similar.  It's just not funny is it.  

Emma, hope you get out of the house soon!!

Problem is, I've read our compassionate leave policy and it is down to her discretion whether she grants it.  If she decides not to, there's not a lot I can do about it.  As for how she makes me feel, my word against hers I guess...  Although the organisation promotes it's flexibility it's down to individual managers to interpret it.  Unfortunately I work for a bitter and twisted old hag!

Can't join the yahoo chat I'm going out for a meal with a friend tomorrow night.  Hope you have a good gossip tho.


----------



## emmadaffodil

I can't do the yahoo thing either - MIL is coming to stay tomorrow. 

Hoping to get out of the house tomorrow. Actually, we had a sneaky trip to the playground today because I knew we wouldn't meet anyone there. I am soooooooooooooooooooooo bored of being at home now.


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - I was meaning to come back and reply to your question about the ear infections...ummm, the better weather actually didnt make a bit of difference. If Harry suffers with glue ear like Hannah, then you have to wait for them to grow out of it - yes, that does suck entirely. At around 14/15 months old they put Hannah on a "prophalactic" (excuse shocking spelling) of antibiotics. She essentially had a 5ml dose of Amoxicillin before bed every night for 3 months. It kept the ear infections at bay and she didnt suffer again until last year. She coped alot better with them and they seem to have gone away again. 

I would absolutely persue the referral to the ENT. My life changed for the FAR better once Hannah was under their care. She was having infections every 2 weeks until we saw them. 


Emma - We still seem to have avoided the chickenpox. Every day someone else on ** has got a little one that has caught it...but not Layla. I have holiday saved in readiness ...you just know she'll get it at the end of the year when I've gone and used it all.
Hope you have a fabulous visit from MIL....  


Donna - any more new on the bungalow?


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, hope you and MIL have a lovely time!   Well, I hope at least that it's as short and pain-free as possible!

Donna, also awaiting news on the bungalow, do you have the paperwork yet?

Annie, thanks for the advice.  I have heard the words 'glue ear', yes, not music to my ears unfortunately.  I will take your advice and pursue the ENT referral!  

Anyone got anything nice planned for the Easter holiday?  Fairly quiet for us, maybe a day out if the weather's nice, and going to meet a friend's new baby girl on Monday.  Then the dreaded MMR on Tuesday... any tips?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

MIL not here yet. Due mid afternoon. I'm enjoying my last few minutes of freedom! 

Dh invited her to come for a couple of days. W has a hospital appointment tomorrow (about his tongue op) and there was no way I could take R. I had a friend lined up to do it, but dh thought it would make her feel wanted.  But then he spends all his time hiding at work so he doesn't have to deal with her.  I have bought a lot of wine to see us all through the occasion.

Took R out today. Hoorah! I think/hope he is beyong contagious now, but I'm not 100% sure. Claire, this morning I discovered a Sainsburys which I think must be close to where you live. How did I not know that was there?  

No idea what Easter plans we have. I think none. All the things I want to do or places I want to go require good weather. If we sell our car tomorrow (it is in an auction) we can go car shopping, but it is a big 'if'. It was in one last week to no avail. I am not enjoying being a one car family.

Hope everyone else has a good one.
Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

I'm on yahoo for those who can make it.

We got the keys to our bungalow today yipppeeee, although we don't take over the tenancy until 12th April and dont end our tenancy here till the 30th so we have a bit of a transition phase.

We have 3 weeks though really to get place deocrated and get moved in - so yes I'm stressed already lol

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Polly got snowed under with accounts at work so we are yahoooing tomorrow night


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon

It's quiet on here!

Donna, how's the decorating going?  Do you need to do every room?  What colour schemes are you doing?

Emma, did you survive the MIL insurgent?  Did you get to go car shopping?

Annie, thanks again for the advice.  I have secured an ENT referral but the turnaround time is apparently about 6 weeks.  However, I'm on the path to enlightenment! (I hope!)

Feeling really down about ttc though.  Quite a few girls at work are pregnant with their second baby and I found out about another two this morning.  I didn't expect a knife through the heart now I have Harry so it rather took me by surprise.  I didn't ovulate last cycle although it was 30 days, but I'm cd23 I think now and no ov again.  I'm seeing my GP tomorrow evening but I don't know what I'm asking for really... I won't get time off for an nhs appointment (and daren't ask) and I can't go private as I don't have anyone to put Harry to bed (unless I tell my parents... ) and it will cost more £s which we don't really have after last year's SMP and unemployment... 

Anyway, onwards and upwards!  Hope you all had a good Easter.  We discovered that Harry doesn't like chocolate, funny boy!  We had some of Martin's relatives round (not MIL! ) one day, went to see my friend's baby one afternoon (her 4 year old was horrible to Harry, because he messed up the train track, even tried to stamp on his foot.  How dare someone not adore my baby!) and played with the neighbours children another afternoon while us mummies drank wine!

Right, my lunch hour is nearing it's end so I'd better go!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello all,

Hope you all had a nice Easter.

Claire - I hope the ENT referral is at L&D not L. I took W to see an ENT consultant at L a few days ago (he needs an operation on his tongue) and came away in tears. He was as useful as a chocolate teapot (and aged about 12). They won't let him have the op which he needs to stop him dribbling, allow him to lick his lips and ice cream,  stop him snoring, because these things aren't causing him distress and his speech is good. We're going to have to go privately I think.

Fwiw, I feel that 'knife to the heart' thing when someone announces that they're pg and I really, really don't want any more children. Onviously far worse when you actually do though. 

No car shopping yet. We have to sell a car first. It is in an auction today (3rd time ) so I'm keeping everything crossed for some luck today.

MIL was horrendous. Her idea of looking after children falls far short of mine. She was too busy reading to give R lunch or change his nappy, and just ignored him whilst he trashed the house. Then went on and on about how boring it was looking after children, and how she would hate my life, and shouldn't I get off my backside and get a job.

Feeling very   today. A good friend's dog has died of cancer. We walk with her and her dogs each weekend and it has been horrible seeing her decline so rapidly.


----------



## LauraS

Evening ladies  

Just been catching up on the end of part 49 and the start of part 50 (!), hope you're all keeping well.  

Emma, sorry to hear about your friends dog, they're like part of the family and it's so sad when they go

Donna, great news about the bungalow, don't get too stressed but hope you have lots of happy memories in your new home

Claire, keep your chin up hun,  how did you appt with the GP go?

Annie, hope the CP has stayed away! All my friends LO's seem to be affected at the moment

Deedee, Kath - how are you both?

Thank you for listening to me rant the other week, things have calmed down now thankfully.  Had my second opinion appointment with a new gynaecologist today and got some great news - she doesn't think I have endometriosis, she thing the pain I'm experiencing is from a muscle prolapse between the vagina and where my rectum used to be.  She's also referred me to a sexual health psychologist to help me with the vaginismus as she's positive if I can get the dilators used on a regular basis this muscle will "repair" itself.  She was really lovely and has restored my faith in gynaecologists after the cow I had last time!

Anyways I hope everyone had a lovely Easter and didn't eat too many eggs!

Hugs to all  

Laura
xx


----------



## goblin1975

I saw my GP yesterday and am feeling mightily peed off. 6 months ago he told me I had to try for 6 months even though I needed ov drilling and lots of drugs last time. So I did my 'time' but now he says that as I'm almost 35 that I've left it slightly too late as the IVF cut off is 35 for my area and I'll never get to the top of the list in time now! 

As my pcos was so severe last time, my options were pretty much ov drilling again or IVF, unless by some miracle I got pregnant naturally which I doubt will ever happen. Now one of those has gone on the NHS. Given that I paid privately last time due to a [email protected] GP I can't believe I'm here again. 

He's agreed to write to my previous consultant who I saw privately but who has a NHS practice at a hospital outside my area asking for his advice, but said that if he doesn't have any words of wisdom from my notes alone that I'd be best off paying privately to see him. 

So what was the point of waiting for the 6 months if I won't now have any help on the NHS? So cross. 

Sorry no personals my head is absolutely reeling.

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - big   for you. How frustrating.
I wonder if it would be worth posting on one of the IVF boards. There must be lots of other people who've had similar knock backs from their GP (perhaps even in the same PCT) who could offer advice on what to do next, how to beta the system etc.

Laura  - that's great news! Hope you can get started soon with the dilators. With the right support (and a lot of determination) you really will be able to overcome the vaginismus.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Laura, sorry I didn't respond to your post the other day, I was so angry with my GP that I didn't see it!   I have to say, that all sounds very positive and I'm very pleased for you.  Your new gynaecologist sounds lovely, very motivating. 

How's everyone else?

Emma, I forgot to say, that is the Sainsburys I go to, I live about a mile from there.  

My parents are finally back from their latest 3 week holiday today, just waiting for the call to pick them up from the coach stop!

But I've just heard some really bad news, a good friend of mine who was pregnant (think I prob mentioned it as I was very surprised) has lost her baby.  She had a bad nuchal scan where the bit behind the baby's neck measured 6.5 when it should be 2.5 which is off the scale really plus the baby was surrounded by lots of fluid.  She was due to have an amnio but has had another scan and the baby is dead.  I feel so awful for her, not sure what I can do tho as she wants to be left alone for now. 

As for me, looks like I ovulated 4 days ago.  My temperatures have been really rubbish but these ones look a bit better, just hope I get a 2 week wait rather than a 1 week wait like my previous 3 cycles!  I'm taking the herb agnus castus and 100mg vitamin b6.  I'm so glad I'm self treating myself given how useless my GP was!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire so sorry you have been led up the garden path AGAIN by your GP. I don't think many Gp's handle fertility issues very well.

I've been busy busy with the new house, exsisting house and selling many items on Ebay. Haven't even started packing yet or done any of my assignments.

Hope you are all well

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Ladies!

So sorry for being AWOL. It's really hard to keep up now I cant log on at work  

So - lets catch up!

Claire - I hope Harry gets his ENT appointment through soon. How has his ears been lately? Huge OMFG at your GP. I would have wanted to spark him out! Useless chuffing eejit   Lets hope that the Consultant is far better!
A friend of mine used Agnus Castus. I cant remember why now though, but she got pregnant after 3 months of taking it and had been trying for 18 months at that point. 
Thats so sad for your friend. It's truly difficult to know what to do or say in these siuations. Most of the time, just being there is all thats needed. 
Good news that your folks are back. book them in quick for a spot of babysitting! About time you and Hubby had some quality time and a break xxx


Emma - God bless MIL's. They are the funniest breed I have ever come across. You are not alone in your suffering, I promise. 
I had it in my head that you were up for baby #3?? did I imagine that one? Perhaps you mentioned DH wanted to go again? I dont want anymore either, but I have moments of sadness that that part is over for me. Actually, sadness is a tad extreme. Just a little sigh....then i get home and the girls scream and scrap and i'm at peace with my decision   


Donna - yippee!!! all go for you at the moment, hey! New home, off to Uni - im really happy for you xxx

Laura - Wow! thats some really positive news! Thats really great that you have found someone you like and trust. So, whats the next step for you? Wait for an appointment with the Councillor?


No CP visited this house yet. A nasty cold for both of them last week, but we seem to be over it. Layla continues to be a complete scrumpet. A very confident young lady shall we say    Such a cute age. She comes out with a new word almost daily = oh and has an obsession with Handy Manny. Even I started thinking he was cute   
Hannah's 4th birthday is fast approaching. How is that possible? She seems soooo grown up all of a sudden. I need to book her party at Pizza Hut (her choice people!) and tickets for the cinema. We're massively into Princess & the Frog right now and the birthday list consists of nothing but items of that theme. Dress, shoes, bedding, puzzle, pants!!!! - i kid you not!

Well, thats me done. Hayfever is really causing me grief this year and is making feel rather lethargic. Bedfordshire calls...night x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Well my ebay selling continues. I sold the boys double maclaren earlier this week (sniff sniff) Silly really we haven't used it for ages but still felt sad sending it off.
Some one in St albans brought it which I thought was spooky

New place should be all decorated at the weekend so we can start moving small bits and peices in after that. Looks like we will be staying there for 1 yr before being moved out for 18months while the build our new house!
I thought we would just get a bungalow but we might be able to go for a 3 bed house with stair lift for DH but we will wait and see the housing assosiation developing the area want our vote so will say anything at this point.
We will hopefully know more after the elections as no one will really say anything till after then as LA aren't allowed to really talk about anything incase it sways votes!!!!!

Did I tell you I have loads of forms from uni to fill out plus I have to order my uniform - so exciting. DH wants me to get a dress which I have said no to so he said how about just for at home then lol MEN!

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Donna, sounds like the decorating has gone well, can't believe you're already ready to move bits in!  What will happen to all your lovely decorating though when they pull it down?!  I hope they're contributing towards buying the materials!

Annie, how come you can't log on at work?  New policy?   We have an ENT appointment for 3 weeks time.  I'm a fast worker, am sick of this NHS waiting malarky and I have been very pushy! 

How are you Emma?  Hi Laura, Kath if you're reading.

Just heard some lovely news, a girl who works upstairs has announced she is pregnant after 18 years of trying!  18 YEARS!   So nice, first pregnancy announcement in a while that has made me genuinely smile! 

As for me, 9dpo and temps dropped significantly so doesn't look like I'm going to get a normal luteal phase this month, let alone a BFP.  I'm trying to be upbeat about it, after all I can now enjoy my holiday to the full with lots of onboard plonk.  But deep down I feel very sad about it all.  I'd been feeling quite positive a few days ago.  Ho hum!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi ladies! 


Claire- people are being disciplined left, right & centre at the mo. Internet & e-mail being the hot topic right now. I thought best to not access anything other than work related sites for the time being :0(

that is incredible news about your colleague! 18 yrs!!!!

Any news about you going to see your Consultant? 


Donna - I guess the move is proving stressful. I saw your ** status this morning. Are people not helping or is it businesses not delivering etc? 


All still fine here. Incredibly busy few weeks ahead with Hannah's birthday, holiday preperation, 2 christenings, 2 weddings and general life!!! 

I've got Weds off work to go shopping & hopefully get alot of things sorted. I'm heading to Westfields for the day- I'm talking BIG shop. These girls insist on growing out of everything - lol!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Moving is proving to be very stressful and as you know I don't have a very good track record with handling stress very well. Back to college tomorrow and have essay deadlines and exams this week and next! I would not say I am coping very well!

My ** status was aimed at people who were very forthcoming with offers for help but I have yet to see them! But they are quick to text me ofr help with coursework etc! Like I have time to do theirs I haven't even done mine!
People just annoy me don't say you will help if you have no intension of doing so!
I just get upset becasue I don't think people realise or appricieat how disable DH really is :-(

Anyway enough of my rants! How are you all? Annie I also need to do a big shop, boys have no clothes at all! I think they have about 4 outfits each! I have no idea what happened they had loads of clothes last month! But pennies are flying out of my purse left right and centre at the moment not sure I can afford new clothes just yet but obviously they need to be clothed! Have to pay for Gymnastics next week thats another £140 aaarrggghh - Sorry I was ranting again!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - deep breaths. It's all going to be fine. I don't think it's a case that you don't cope, you're simply very hard on yourself! You're juggling an incredible amount of balls all by yourself. Give yourself some credit for it  

Take it one step at a time. Come rant on here & before you know it, you'll be moved in xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Annie x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon all,

Annie, very sensible re internet access.  Things are less than pleasant here too!  How was the big shop?!  Oh how I miss having a big shop... must sort one out!  How are Hannah's birthday plans going, she is such a little grown up now!    Can you recommend any CP activities?  I've got my online booking info through and was looking at the activities for 18m olds and younger, I thought making hand and foot mementos sounded good, but did you think anything was particularly good for Layla?  Or Hannah when she was younger?

Donna, how is the house move going?  You must be half in now?  How is your DH now, is there any progress at all as you've not mentioned it for such a long time that I'd thought things must have improved. 

Hi Emma, Deedee, Laura, Kath.

Well AF turned up 8 days after ov again!  Less than ideal!!  I have had a referral letter sent from my GP to my old consultant who has written to me to say that he would be very happy to see me and is sure he can help me to be pregnant again, so we will see what he says.  I'm booked in on the evening of 10th May.  He could see me next week but we go on holiday a week tomorrow so I thought it best to put it off until then.  I'm feeling increasingly desperate for a BFP, so not how I thought it would be! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Big move tomorrow but I doubt we'll get it all done tomorrow probably still be moving bits and bobs next week, till we hand keys back.

Claire thats really good about your appointment, are you having to pay for that? (if you don't mind me asking) You so deserve a holiday how long are you going for? (Do you have the prices for the activities? I would be interested in have a nosey at a price list)
Really want to book a holiday for after the move, be last big holiday before uni is that :-( or 

Unfortunatley DH is no better there as been no change and we are still waiting for a referal for another opinion at another hospital...... the wait continues.
The hospital DH is currently under have all but given up, hence the referal. 

Emma, Annie, Laura, Kath, Deedee how are you all?

I should still be online, even though I wont have internet at home for another month but I have a dongel so I'm ok!

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Move went very smoothly and we are alomst unpacked so I am very happy.
We do have a few bits left at the old place but nothing to much luckily 

Boys very excited tonight, still trying to get them to sleep - its there first night here.

Get well soon Annie x x 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning


So - tonsilitis hurts like hell   ...but on the plus side, I might be able to get all sorts done being at home! First on the list - Hannah's bedroom followed by a little snooze before having to pick the girls up again. 


Claire - The momentos at CP is a really nice way to spend some time. The swimming pool will entertain him for hours! Make sure you have a real good walk around as there are all sorts of splash pools and little people slides tucked away in various corners!! I totally recommend the creche. Opportunity for you to have a break (get to the Spa!, even DH - there's always plenty of chaps having a steam or a snooze on the water beds!!) and they do some really lovely activities. Hannah came out with all sorts of things she had made. Ummm, the dolphin splash is good - there's also activties called something like tumble time or similar - Layla enjoyed those ones. Gosh, there's little play areas eveywhere Indoor and Out - the girls even just loved walking around or being in the buggy at the back of the bike (which you can hire) .....you are not going to struggle to fill your time.... I'm envious! I love CP!


Donna - Yipee! Glad the move all went well. How was your first night there?



Love to everyone - ready for a nap now x


----------



## goblin1975

Evening all,

Annie thanks for the CP tips. We're not going 'til August but I've now booked some activities online ready including one of the mementos sessions, a soft play one (I think the one you mentioned) and a swimming session for Harry.  Will look out for the hidden away play areas when we're there.  How are you feeling now?  Better I hope.

Donna, the CP activities seem reasonably priced to me.  The memento session is £8, the soft play is £5 and the swimming session is £6.  I didn't look at the prices of things for just the older children but I imagine they are similar.  I'd send you a price list if there was one but it's all online and you get the prices when you select dates for activities.

Are you all moved in now?!

Hi Emma, Laura, Kath, Deedee.

I'm getting all excited about our first family holiday we're off on Saturday on our mini cruise until Wednesday.  Very excited that we're staying in a deluxe suite cabin!!  We're doing Jersey, Honfleur (France) and Antwerp.  Yippee!  First holiday abroad in over 2 years!  About 10 days until I see my consultant too.  Just as well, work is [email protected]!

We finally have a walker.  He was very reluctant after the whole loss-of-balance-thanks-to-ear-infections episode but we've been ear infection clear for 3 whole weeks - hooray! - so he started tottering earlier this week.  Just hope those blessed infections stay away so he can build up some confidence walking!

No other news.

Love to you all,

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

 Well done Harry

I've missed you as you left yesterday but hope holiday is fab! I was talking to MIL about going on a cruise today but wont be till after my degree

Annie how are you? Hope you are better?

Emma how are you? was the stabbing anywhere near you? your little villiage is getting very eventful lately

We are all moved in just deciding where all the knick knacks and pictures etc should go! I need to cut the grass which I am dreading! I HATE GARDENING but guess I am going to have to learn to love it!

College is going well but the last month is going to be stresful as we finish all the last exams and assingments but the end is in sight  
Filling out endless papaer work for uni and student finance - they don't make it easy!

Hope to order my uniform in a few weeks- vey exciting!

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Just popping on to see how everyone is bet it seems you are all busy.
Also wanted to see if Claire had posted, I want to hear all about her holiday.

Donna x  x 

Liking the new FF


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Well hasn't it been quiet on here, I haven't missed much!

Donna, how is the new home?  You must tell us about it.  

Our holiday was good, I think Harry liked cruising.  Well, I don't think he quite knew what was going on, he kept raising his eyebrows!   Anyway, it was good, DH and I got some time to ourselves two evenings to go off drinking and we went to an afternoon tea one day too.  Weather wasn't fab but we took Harry to a park in France and he had a great time.  Unfortunately I had a raging throat infection from the night before we left and it still hasn't cleared up now which was pretty uncomfortable and I didn't sleep well because of it... but never mind!  I've eaten too much, drunk too much and not spent a huge amount so that's a result in my book!

I'm off to see the consultant on Monday.  I've stopped taking agnus castus as I had 4 days of spotting at the end of last week/weekend which has never happened to me before.  I thought (hoped) it was ov spotting but I haven't ov'd so I'm not sure what it was.

Anyway I have a zillion things I should be doing, so I hope you're all well and I'll go and get on with the washing.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire your break away sounds lovely. I have been collected tokens in the Daily Mail so hoping to book a few days away n July/august with that.

New place is lovely. We haven't lost any space in rooms but they are closer together if that makes sense? its more compact which makes it much easier to clean and we are loving it.
Boys are loving the garden. I brought them some goals and a football today which they had fun with. I managed to cut the grass and have a lawn mower being delivered on monday. Cant say I'm enjoying the upkeep but I am enjoying haveing a garden.

Emma/ Annie hope your both well

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies!

I too am liking this new look FF!

Sorry, yes it is uber busy my end at the moment. May always seems to be exceptionally crazy! I suddenly realised that its only 10 days until Hannah's birthday and I havent done a thing about it    Just ordered some cards for her and decorations for the house. She simply wants to take a few friends to see Princess & The Frog at the cinema and then over to Pizza Hut for lunch. Regrettably it cant end there as she has a few younger friends, so they're coming for tea and cake at tea time - then we're off to Legoland the next day with her BFF and apparantley future husband!!! 

She announced recently that they are to be married! She wants them to have the ceremony in a castle and he has to wear a cream suit - we best start saving!

We have christenings coming up, wedding receptions, birthdays, parties - it's seriously all go! 

Only 6 weeks til our holiday though - CANNOT wait!


Claire - apart from the throat, it sounds like a lovely cruise...afternon tea - deeee-lish!

Donna - I dont think I have ever mown a lawn..nope, really dont think I have - well done you! 



Right - back to purchasing. Christening gifts next on the list!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Annie,

Wow Hannah has her life very organised so cute. She must get her planning from her mum  
Birthday plans so great, your have to give me the run down on legoland we are going in June I can not wait I haven't been since I was a kid! Have no idea what its like now. I think DH is going to struggle though so will have to hire a wheel chair although DH isn't thrilled with that idea :-(

Claire how is your throat now? How are you feeling about monday? A mixture of excitement and nerves I would imagine.

College is nearly over, got alot of deadlines to meet though :-(

Boys are just fantastic right now and I'm in a good place everything just feels good right now  just wish DH's health was better
Boys have their 3 and half year check on thrusday I didn't even now there was such a thing

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Donna - 3 1/2 year check?!?! I dont think Hannah has seen a HV since she was 9 months old! That is some service! Isnt it bad that it isnt consistent across the country though   
I'm really pleased to hear all is going well for you at the mo. Of course I will fill you in on Legoland!



Well - the reason I've popped on here this morning is to share some sad news we received last week. I dont know if any of you remember that FIL has been battling cancer on and off since I was pregnant with Hannah. The Dr's have told us that the cancer has now spread to multiple locations and they estimate his time left with us at approx 3-4 months. 

I am utterley heartbroken as I get on fantastically with him and we're really close. I cant look at the girls without welling up - they're not going to remember him and they all adore one another. They keep asking to see him and Layla wanders round their house looking for him (he's in hospital still)...it's so sad for everyone at the moment. DH is up and down. He has moments where he's quiet. Seeing his Dad for the first time after the news was emotional to witness. 

So, thats where things are with us at the moment. Not the sort of news you want to have to share on here. 

We obviously have Princess Hannah's birthday spectacular at the weekend. I shall of course come back and tell you all about it   


Love to everyone x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, that is incredibly sad news, I'm so sorry to hear that.  You do sound like you're reeling, do come on here and talk about it.  

What age is legoland suitable from?  I'm desperate to go (!) but I think Harry is a little young still at 15 months... !

Took him for his ENT specialist appt yesterday and he has glue ear in both ears.  We are doing a watching brief for 2 months to see if it goes away on its own but if not, or if he has another ear infection in the meantime (not had one for about 5 weeks) then it's back and onto the waiting list for grommits (sp).  My poor little puffin!

I saw my consultant last night.  My ovaries look "the best they ever have" and not particularly cystic.  I'd just ov'd, could see it on the scan, which I suspected, so next cycle I'm on 150mg Clomid and we will see if I still have a luteal phase defect after tracking ov through follicle scans.  I must say I do feel much better having 'recruited' my dear old consultant!

Anyway, I'm at work and should therefore be 'working'!

C


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie I am so so sorry to hear your news. You and DH must be all over the place at the moment. Please come on hear and talk or text me if you need to talk.
On a lighter note I hope Hannah has an amazing weekend I cant wait to see the photos.
My 2 have started telling me what party/ cakes they want not sure they realise how long they have to wait.

Claire excellent news about your overies!!! Could have a BFP on here soon.
Gromments are pretty routine aren't they?? I'm sure Harry will be fine IF he needs them ((hugs))

Callum was struck down with the sickness bug sunday night he was so poorly but was right as rain monday morning little sod! kept him off nursery just in case though. 
I was then poorly although thankfully was never sick just felt awful was in bed at 7.30pm last night feel more human now though.

Emma, Deedee, Kath and Laura how are you?

My new lawn mower as arrived so I can now cut the grass (again) if weather improves

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - so sorry to hear about your FIL. It will be a tough few months for you all. It is horrible seeing someone you love go through that.   
Hope Hannah's birthday goes well.

Claire - excellent news. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

Donna - I'll be joining you in lawn mowing later. Mine looks awful today.

Fwiw I'm going to wait for Legoland until the boys are much older. I hate crowded places and I think they'd find it a bit much (and I'd probably lose Robin). I'm tempted to try the new Legoland type place in Manchester though - it is supposed to be more Lego-y and less of a theme park. I'd love to go to Playmobil World in France too (I could play with Playmobil all day). 

Love to everyone else,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Emma, I've been picking up that Robin is a bit mischievous generally, mostly from **, what does he get up to?!  

Donna, how are you all now with this tummy bug doing the rounds?  Yes grommits (sp) are fairly routine but not for me!!  I just feel he's so young for them, when the other kids I know who've had them have been about 3!  I have everything crossed it won't come to that...

I'm now 6dpo with totally rubbish temps again, I'm expecting AF to come crashing down in about 2-3 days!  Then it's onto the loony drugs, just hoping they can correct my luteal phase issue.  My colleague is on it too, having major moods and hot flashes as we speak!

What's everyone doing at the weekend?  We have my little bro coming for fish n' chips tonight, then tomorrow chores then off to see a friend + LO in the afternoon and Sunday were hoping to go out for the day somewhere like Hampton Court but I gather it's going to rain now so not sure what we'll do...

Anyway, over and out, hope someone is reading!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire, I hope you didn't think I was dismissing the grommits as not being a big deal for you or Harry becasue that isn't what I meant at all hun. I just meant the Doctors he will be under wil being dealing with grommits day in day out so he will be in good hands IF it comes to that but hopefully it wont.

I used my new lawn mower and dare I say I actually enjoyed it once I got into it! I think the novelty will ware off though lol

College is almost finished. I have 3 more exams and 3 more assignments to hand in (only need to pass 1 out of the 3 assignments to pass the course) I cant believe it has gone so quick and I am almost at uni!
I am going to the unitversity on monday to complete my CRB check!

Hoping to take the boys to the park tommorrow then we are going to a quiz night at there gymnastics club in the evening so we will hopefully have a fun family night out (fingers crossed )

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone!

Wow - what a couple of days this has been! Talk about rollercoaster of emotions!

so - if you've been on ******** since yesterday, you will see that Hannah had a pretty bloomin good birthday! We took her and some friends to the cinema to watch Princess & The Frog and she dressed as the Princess. Then it was over to Pizza hut where they made their own pizzas - that was great fun. Then finished back at our house where i'm sure there was not one inch of space for the amount of visitors. My Mum was a legend and stayed after to clean my kitchen, whilst I tried to tidy the toy room which had literally been demolished. Every single drawer had been turned out, all puzzle boxes emptied - it took me 45 minutes to straighten out 

Today, we took Hannah and her BFF to Legoland. Again, photos are on **. My goodness, what a difference a year makes. They could go on every single ride and they loved it! It was so blisfully quiet there today. We queued for nothing and went round two times on alot of things. Last year Hannah was a whisper too short for alot of things.

So - in answer to your question you would need to make sure that your boys are 1.1 metres tall to really get the most out of the place.

It was so great with Hannah and her friend today. They were a piece of cake! No demands for anything, no need to stop for naps and all that palava! Just a good old get on with it and have fun!

Donna - Are you doing anything to celebrate your success? You've done soooo well. I'm really proud for you. WELL DONE!!!

Claire - Wow - they refuse to consider grommets up here until they're near school age. Adamant that 99% of kids grow out of glue ear by then. To be fair, Hannah almost seems to have proven them right...  We have another follow up appointment in June and typically she hasnt had any infections or ear ache since I insisted she be referred back to the ENT consultant.

Great news about your ovaries. I'm really pleased you're back with your Consultant. He seems to know his stuff  .....hot flashes - i will _never_ forget those. It literally used to feel like my entire body was catching fire and my skin would turn red. I wish you luck my friend! Are you doing the G.I diet again aswell?

Emma - I saw posters for the Manchester one today. It does look good.

Right - I really must flop into bed. Back to work tomorrow - yuk!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie - photos of lego land are great I cant wait to go. Thanks for the advice on their heights I will have to measure the boys! We are planning to go next month.

We have booked a break in July to dymchurch. Upgraded today to bed and breakfast 

Claire how are you? I was thinking about what Annie said about Hannah out growing her ear problems, could you refuse the grommits if you feel he is to young and it comes to that? as he could well out grow it to (fingers crossed)

Deedee WHERE ARE YOU I feel another text coming on!

Right how about a summer meet up before I start uni and shift work? July or August?

Laura, Kath hope your both well

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Annie I had a quick look at some ** pics I think it was yesterday, I'll have a proper look today if I can.  So glad Hannah enjoyed her birthday and it must be bliss to not have to coordinate naps and all the rest of it!

Donna, where is Dymchurch?  Is this your 'coupon' holiday?  A friend of mine is going on some sort of £9 holiday with coupons from the paper which actually sounds alright except you don't get much flexibility on dates (so would be no good for me!).

I can meet up if it's on a weekend, I only have 3 days leave spare which I need to save incase Master Harry is poorly, needs grommets, etc.  I can do any weekend in July and August but would prefer to avoid the 31st Jul/1st Aug and 7th/8th Aug.

The ENT consultant seemed to think his ears were quite severe, his ear drums burst every time he gets an infection and they are concerned it is affecting his hearing too.  He seemed pretty clear that no significant improvement in 2 months = grommets.  

We had a good weekend.  Spent the afternoon with a friend and her little girl on Saturday which was lovely a good old chinwag, then my brother came round for fish n' chips in the evening.  Sunday me, DH and Harry went to Hampton Court for the day, and had a really good time although Harry was a little devil hellbent on looking for trouble!!

Well I'm cd1 today so I start the looney drugs tomorrow.  3 a day...  I'm excited and cautious.  I will have a follicle scan(s) to monitor progress.  I'm only moderately following a low GI diet this time, I don't seem to have the discipline I had last time!  But I am trying.  I've ramped up my multivits to super ones from Zita West again though.

Right, best get on.  Please send me lots of good wishes and support for the days ahead!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wishing you the very best of luck claire


----------



## AnnieR

Evening

Claire  - If Harry's hearing is being affected, then might be best to get them in whilst he's young and wont remember. Have it all sorted ready for school x
Sending oodles of best wishes for the next few days. Hope the flashes and mood swings arent too bad   

Donna- I dont think I have anything on over July/August. Weekends are best for me too


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just checking in to see how Claire was doing? x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Just checking in on everyone..,all ok?


----------



## goblin1975

Doing ok here, thanks for checking up on me!  A bit of a hot surge yesterday but not too bad and only once.  On my 2nd day of the looney pills.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

morning all,

Glas everything is going well Claire ((hugs))

Emma how are you? Don't be fooled by my ** status I am no gardener. I got the boys some tomato and runner bean seeds that we have been growing on the window ledge for about 2 weeks and its time then went outside - they will probably die within a week I am definately not green fingered!

Annie I looked up the pizza hut parties as I had not heard about them before and they look fab! Reasonabily priced to I thought but the boys are havig non of it they want a swimming party and thats that lol

A frined at college told me she was pregnant on tuesday and it was like a slap in the face! I couldn't understand why at first becasue I knew she was trying as she has defered her uni place and lots of other people I know are pregnant or just had babies and that hasn't bothered me then I realosed it was the fact that it was her first month of trying that got to me! I know its sounds awful and I am very happy for her and anyone who falls pregnant at the drop of a hat but I guess there is a part of me that is jealous about that. I wasn't expecting to feel anything as I don't feel broody at all right now.

Must go and prepare for an exam tomorrow on the muscular-skeletal system

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

It's just the complete unfairness of it I think.  I go on a pcos board and there have been quite a few BFPs amongst girls who had treatment the first time but fell naturally the second time, several who had babies same time as I had Harry or after that.  I feel slapped round the face every time because here I am climbing back onto the rollercoaster and even facing that operating table again, but I'm also really pleased for them that pregnancy fixed their infertility.  So a long winded way of saying I know how you feel!


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies

I hate having to come post sad news...FIL passed this morning.

I'm doing alright. Telling Hannah was pretty tough- on us! I don't think she really understood which is how you'd want it I suppose. 

Just wanted to keep you all updated incase some eejit posts something on **! 

Love to you all x


----------



## goblin1975

I am so so sorry to hear that your FIL has passed away Annie.  Please accept my deepest sympathies for you, DH and his family.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

So sorry to hear your sad news, Annie. My thoughts are with you all. xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh Annie so sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you all at this time ((hugs))
How are you? and DH?

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Annie, how are you doing, and how is DH? I have been thinking about you. x  

Donna, how are things with you? When is your family holiday, can't be far away now?

Emma, how are things? How is Robin, I love reading of his escapades on **. Very cute new photos by the way.  

Hi Deedee, Laura, Kath, if you are still reading!

We're off to Wales tomorrow for the bank holiday weekend, to introduce the young master to his great uncles and aunts. Quite excited actually, I've booked a lovvvvvvvvely 5* hotel set in some really nice grounds. I was going to slum it but when it came to booking somewhere I couldn't face it! One of my aunts/uncles are treating us to a big Sunday dinner, so I'm looking forward to that too.  

In other news, Harry is becoming talkative, he says teddy, daddy, car and that (dat) most. His toddling is getting better too, but he's becoming a fussy eater at the moment and will only eat a limited range of things - aaaargh! However, we're not yet on a banana only diet like Will was so I'm giving him a bit of flexibility&#8230; !  

Seeing my consultant on Tuesday evening for a follicle scan, feeling a bit nervous as I felt ok on the clomid this time so I'm wondering if anything actually happened in there.  Oh, and I went indoor skydiving last week, which was absolutely fantastic! I have to say that despite being a bit apprehensive I absolutely loved it. I'll scan in a pic of me doing it for ** when I get a chance.

Right, best get on with some work.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie how are you all?

Claire indoor skydiving? That sounds fantastic!
Hope you enjoy your weekend (it always rains in wales lol) Had many childhood holidays in Wales love the place! Trying to convince DH to go back.
All the nest for tuesday I have everything crossed for you.

Our family holiday is July so getting nearer now but have so much to think about (financailly) before then

Trying to fill out the endless forms for student finance but they are so complicated and none of the questions are clear - well not to me anyway.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies!

Gosh, so much to catch up on   

We're all doing ok. We all have moments that make us well up or make us feel that gut wrenching sense of what we have lost, but on the whole I think we're all doing rather well. The funeral isnt taking place until 11th June due to various people being on holidays, so quite a wait. In the meantime there is soooo much to sort out. Everything was in his name, so I've been on the phone getting that all swapped to MIL's name. Then he has all sorts of financial bits to sort through. MIL & I sat in his little office a couple of days ago and made a start on it all. Think we'll be working on it all til Xmas! 

She's being incredibly brave and actually took me to Bath Spa today. She wanted to get away from everything and everyone. Her phone doesnt stop ringing! So, she asked if I would drive her there and spend the day with her. We had a lovely day together and had some nice chats. I hope it helped take her away from it all, even if just for today   

Hannah continues to ask a multitude of questions. You can see her trying to process what she's being told! I think I dumbed it down too much for her and now I've spun myself into a right web! Even I am starting to think what I'm saying sounds a bit out there   

I went to see FIL at the Chapel of Rest at the weekend - on my own!!!!  I was shaking as I drove over there. I dont even know why I said I'd go. I think I felt bad that nobody else was going to go, so felt that I should step up    It was no where near as bad as I thought. I was fine   

Anyway -back to work for me tomorrow and only 19 days til our holiday!!!!! I cant wait to spend some time with DH and the girls



Claire - How did the scan go? How was the weekend in Wales?...sounds amazing as does your skydiving!!!! Bless Harry and his chatting. Layla is a real little chatterbox. Cake is her favourite word - ha ha!!! 

Donna - Sounds like you had a lovely few days with family/friends at some bbq's. The boys look so grown up in the ** piccies! 


Right - bed and Britains Got Talent!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Annie, well done for being so brave going to see FIL.  That must have been hard.  You sound like you're being an amazing daughter in law.

I did give you a wave when we went past on the M4 on Monday, and also a wave to your Dad's hill (I can't remember the ins and outs of that now, but I do remember the hill from last time and the tree on the top).

Donna, good luck with the forms.  Why are these things so complicated?  I find the child tax credits a complete nightmare!  I haven't seen pics on ** I will have a look at lunchtime if I can - well, if I'm still here, Harry has a temperature!

Hope everyone else is well.

Thanks for asking about the scan, thought you'd all forgotten!  Scan went very well, 3 very large follicles so I was marched off for a HCG injection.  I now have a very sore bum!  Anyway, we have to baby dance all this week.  Mind you, last time I had a HCG injection I didn't ovulate for 2 weeks!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I was feeling a bit down in the dumps yesterday and I think it was becasue the boys were at nursery and I missed them. I don't know what I am going to do with myself from now till september.

Annie sounds like you are doing amazing and as claire rightly said being a fantastic DIL.

Claire so glad scan went well, I had HCG in my tummy why did they do it in your bum lol everything crossed for this week - we could have another member to the team in the spring 

Emma how are you and the gang?

Deedee hope your well

Laura, Kath hiya if your reading hope your both keeping well

I have a new touch screen touch phone and I 'm finding it a bit tricky at the moment lol I'm sure I don't kow half of what it an do lol

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies

well just when you think things can't get any worse.....

We were at a christening party yesterday having a lovely time when my Mum called me in utter hysterics to say my Granparents had been on a car accident in France. I left DH & the girls at the party & went straight to my Mums house. Within 20 mins Dh called to say He was en route to hospital with Hannah who had fallen and cut her lip/mouth/gums.

I've been at the hosital all day as Hannah is as we speak having the lip repaired by a plastic surgeon. Watching her being put under was just horrible. She should be absolutely fine though... I say as I sit here scared out of my mind waiting for the nurse to take me to her in recovery! 

We believe my grandad had a stroke whilst driving, hence the crash. The language barrier means we know very little. My Mum & Uncle are heading over there in the morning. 

I think I'm numb with shock & keep babbling "why do things keep happening to me?" I don't know how much more I'm expected to handle

what a few weeks!


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG Annie I saw your post on ** so glad that Hannah is ok. I am sure it was far more stressful for you than her.

I just don't know what to say hun I just want to cry for you what with all you have going in now. How are you nan and grandad? were they hurt in the crash? How bad was the stroke? Hope your mum and uncle can find out more tomorrow.

Huge huge hugs hun x x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh Annie that does sound scary, I'm glad Hannah is sorted and on the road to recovery.  

How are your grandparents?

How are things going generally now?

 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Girls

hannah is absolutely fine. Lip is looking better already.

Things with Grandparents are a complete mess. Seems my Grandad has had neither a heart attack or stroke. He's having seizures that they cannot control nor understand why the're happening. The best of it all is that they don't appear to have travel insurance- I kid you not!!! I think that as they make this trip once or twice a year to see family (nan is german) they were totally blasé about it!

It makes things so complicated. My Uncle went out there yesterday to try & sort things. He's hoping to bring my Nan back tomorrow & seems we'll have to leave my Grandad out there. Dr's are saying he could be there weeks. Nobody can really stay with him that long. So, home for now & we liaise with the Consular until he's ready to be sent back to the UK.

I feel sick that he's so far away. I am desperate for him to come home where we understand the system & can be there for him. It's the most helpless, desperate feeling.

My heart sinks every time the phone rings.

We're due to go on holiday in 10 days. I hope we get somewhere before then. My Mum & Uncle aren't brilliant in these situations. It's usually muggins here that sorts everything for everyone. I can sense them looking to me to fix everything- I just can't do it all anymore. Not with two small children. Dh & friends keep trying to tell me that it's not my responsibility- but I find it hard to take s back seat. Especially when I think they could bf doing so much more! 

Anyway- I'm blowing off steam & rambling.

Look forward to the day when I'm pipping on with light hearted chit chat. Pllleeaaase let that be soon!


----------



## goblin1975

Oh Annie!  What a messy situation...  10 days is a long time though, I'm sure things will be much clearer by then.  Hope he gets sent back to the UK very soon. x  Where are you going on holiday?

Donna, how are things with you?  

Emma, when's your holiday, must be soon?

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Everyone,

Annie I really feel for you what a nightmare situation but as Claire says 10 days is a long time and hopefully he will be back in the UK by then.
Where are you going on your hols? I bet your all in desperate need of a break ((hugs))

We went Legoland yesterday and had a brilliant time! We hope to go again before the the schools break up money allowing as it was an expensive day even with gift vouchers and buy one get one free addmission tickets! We also saud Ryan was under 3 so we didnt pay for him lol but he still went on all the rides 

Claire How is Harry and his ears?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire how are you? hows the 2ww did you do lots of baby dancing

Annie how are things going my lovely?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hanging in there.

Layla not very well today. I am close to cracking up at the thought it might be chickenpox. It's rife around these parts! That really would tip me over the edge :0(

grandad is still in France being tested for all sorts. Nam is home though.

Claire... How are things going with the baby making??

Donna- legoland photos look fab!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Fingers crossed it's not the dreaded CP Annie!

A great big BFN for me, I'm afraid.  Absolutely gutted!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Awww, big hugs to you Claire. Really sorry


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hugs Claire hope your ok, its hard but you did it before and you will do it again x x x x 

Annie, I don't know what especially as I live so far away but can I do anything? anything at all just say. Hope Layla picks up soon x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Just checking in. I have officailly finished college!

Annie how are you? How are your grandparents? I hope you managed to still go away on holiday.

Claire how are you? and little Harry? 
Are you TTC again this month? did they tweek anything

Emma how are you? Your boys are so grown up I still imagine Will being so little.

Hiya Laura, Kath, Deedee if your reading (and Polly to x x )

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

How are we all?

Annie is see from ** you did go away for your much needed break, the girls look fab! How are things with you now? how are your grandparents?

Claire how are you?

Emma how are you? your boys sound so funny although not for you I am sure!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone!


Yes! - we made it to Spain! It was absolutely fantastic. Such a tonic. I just loved spending so much quality, fun time with my girlies. I cannot rave about the resort we went to enough. It was one of the First Choice "Holiday Villages" It is so brilliantly designed for young families it's un-real. The creche for Layla wasnt great though. Moody teenagers for staff didnt make me want to leave her there and go lay on a sun lounger! She went twice and I made sure I commented well on that service on their questionnaire - lol!  

However, it then made coming back quite hard. It was like crashing down after an amazing high (I would imagine lol!!!) I've been really tearful, exhausted, snappy, stressed. I guess my emotions have been so up and down I dont know whether I'm coming or going!

We had a meeting at big school as soon as we go back and that made me really emotional. I feel like I've lost that precious time to be with Hannah, it's all over. She belongs to the school system now and they will dictate when I can see her! I desperately want to change my hours at work so I dont feel the same way when it comes to Layla. Ive spoke to DH and I think I'm going to request to drop a day from October. Not sure if I have a snow balls chance of it being approved, but I shall beg! I get zero one on one time with Layla and it's starting to bother me! 

My Granddad arrived back in England 3 days ago. Crikey, what a nightmare that has been. The Franch hospital was adamant he wasnt well enough to travel until then. We had to pay for a private ambulance to bring him back and rather than take him straight to our hospital, they took him to his house!!! Anyway, my family got him moved really swiftly and I went to visit him that evening. 

It damn near broke my heart. It was awful. Quite clearly he has had a stroke (French said it was seizures). He didnt recognise me, he was confused etc. My Granddad is a classic Brisith Bulldog, so to see him like that made me visibly shake. The nurses & Dr's were shocked that he had been in France all that time and not received the correct treatment. They were buzzing round him doing all sorts for hours. 

So - I spent the whole night awake, crying. Thinking of my poor Grandad stuck out there where no one spoke English, no familiar face and in a confused state.

Then I went to see him the next day and OMG what a difference. He was almost completely with it save for repeating himself a few times. Knew who he was, who I was, where he was, what had happened to him and then he demanded fish & chips - lol.

We're still waiting for tests to be completed to know the severity of his condition, but it felt amazing to be able to converse with him and just be with him as before. 

So - it feels like I'm slowly coming through the dark cloud, but now I just have to pick myself up. I've been feeling very sorry for myself. Lots of "why me". I started to believe I was cursed! 

It feels great to come here and let it all out to you guys. Thanks for listening and caring as always. I am soooo lucky to have you as friends xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie so good to hear from you. Your poor Grandad sound awful for him, maybe the NHS isn't that bad eh?! (or is he private?) where ever he is just shoes that english hospitals arent all that bad.
Poor bloke he was probably made worse just from being in a country where he couldn't communicate or understand what was happening so glad he is on the mend now and that his spirits have lifted.

Sounds like a great idea to drop a day at work you haven't been happy for a while so I think that is a fantastic decision I just hope it gets approved for you. when will you be putting in your request?
OMG I had totally forgot that hannah is starting school! Is Will starting to?
Another milestone for the VAG team our first kiddies at big school (sniff sniff) I of course what piccies

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Yes Donna! - big school for the Vag Team. How on earth did that happen!!! I dont know where the last 4, well I guess 5+ years has gone. I still like to read back over our old posts from when we first came together. My goodness, havent we come a long way! 

Of course there will be piccies on day 1...of me sobbing! I shall do some uniform shopping this week.

I'm going to take some time off work this week. See if I can get my act together    I'm a liability in that office at the moment. Lord only knows what I might approve as my mind is certainly not on the job   ...so, i shall got pick up some pieces and start getting her outfits together. This is the problem with having girls - far too many choices and this is just school uniform!!! Summer dresses, pinafores, skirts, trousers - which to choose I'm going with all of them   

P.S - I am luuurving your new hair do! Blonde bob is a definite winner on you   


Claire - How are things with you and Master Harry? I keep forgetting to ask how DH is getting on in his job?

Emma - Are you as swept up in all these bloody school visits as I am? My goodness - it's an hour here, an afternoon there, parents inductions evenings - blah, blah, blah - just get her in there already!!!


Right - off to have a mooch online, now that I've found 5 minutes!


Love to everyone else if you're reading xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

I am dreading the boys going to school, I want to keep them at home forever! Well I have them for another year thankfully.

Right better go and change my age on my profile :-(

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I get to have Layla right up to her 5th birthday, almost! She's going to be one of the oldest in her year (september baby!) where Hannah is one of the youngest.


----------



## AnnieR

P.S - I will never change my age on here ever again. I am eternally 30!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

I know it has been ages since I posted on here. I haven't been able to use this site for ages - it does lots of mad scrolling up and down and won't stay still, but it seems back to normal today.

We had the parents'  meeting at Will's school today. Have ordered vast quantities of uniform and will buy more online asap. Really bizarre! He has been in for a few taster sessions (it is right next to his pre-school) and goes for a full morning on Thursday. He'll be doing half days only until Nov then full days. Hoorah! Just need to get rid of the pesky younger brother now (starts pre-school in Nov I think). 

Annie - what a time you've had lately. Hope everything is calming down now. How is dh coping with everything?

Claire - onwards and upwards. What stage in the cycle are you at now?

Donna is on holiday, but    if she is reading.

Can I ask those of you who use contraception (I guess that might just be you Annie   ) what you do use? I'm on the pill but want to come off it, but am clueless as to what to try. I really don't want the coil or an IUD because of the hormonal effects and weight gain. Thinking about implants (or have I imagined those?) or maybe even condoms, although I've never used those and feel a bit bleeurrrghh about them. Tbh, the boys themselves are a very effective form of contraception, but I would like a back up plan.

Who'd have thought back in the old days that the vag team would need contracption advice, or be sending children to school!


----------



## AnnieR

Emma - Are those boys giving you a bit of the run around? I was so sure you'd be having a third at one point    Umm, I've only ever used condoms since having Hannah. After coming off the pill to ttc and all the problems that it hid, I have concerns about going on anything. My Dr literally scoffed at me when I said that. Perhaps I was being a bit dim/naive? It's just that my cycles are regular for the first time in my life, my periods give me no trouble and clearly condoms have been working fine for 4yrs, so I'm sticking with it. My GP gave me a terrible lecture though and almost suggested that I was being rather blase about it all    "dont you realise condoms are only 70% effective?" ...I felt like a 16yr old school girl. 

she gave me a handy little booklet that listed all the options available, but they all had possible side effects that just didnt float my boat! The injection or maybe the implant sounded pretty good...but you have spotting and/or heavy bleeding for a few months - no thanks! 

If it aint broke dont fix it in my case!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Not back from hols yet but just checking in while all my boys (including DH) have a nap.

Emma, I currently use the patch for contraception and I think it is great! No side effects or weight gain you just change the patch once a week for 3 weeks then have a free week like the Pill. However I am having to stop using the method because my BP keeps creeping up so I have been adviced not to use the patch or the pill as I have an increased risk of high BP without using those as well. So when I am back from hols I will be trying the implant. I have 1 friend who got on with it like a dream and no side effects and 1 who didn't find it so good so I'm gonna try it and see if I don't like it I will get it removed.

Holiday is fantastic as those of you following ** will know! I don't want to come home tomorrow but will be gald to come home for a rest LOL
Will definately be booking again for some point next year - maybe easter

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Claire  Where are you? I hope everything is ok

Emma I loved the biscuit mistery on **. Will and Robin are so funny

Annie how are you? Did you go shopping? Is there any uniform left for anyone else LOL
Have you spoken to work about dropping a day yet?

We are back from Hols and back in the old routine :-( Washing is done and I am cracking on with the house work this morning as we have SIL and her 2 girls over for lunch later.

Tommorrow is my first occupational Health appointment for Uni, this one is with a GP I assume to go over the depression and find out if I am fit to work (which I am) then on wednesday I see a nurse to start any jabs I need. Its only 7 weeks till I start uni so excited! need to order my uniform now! DH brought me a fob watch for my birthday so I need something to put it on now 

Hope everyone is well, I'm not sure where the sun is today

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Just a quickie,

Donna - hope all goes well today. I'm sure they'll give you the all clear.

Claire - am I right in thinking you're near the end of a 2ww? Keeping everything crossed for you.

Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!

Just a flying visit. Been signed off work for 2wks    I feel such an eejit, but at the same time like I've been given some breathing space. 

I'm still toying with dropping the day. It's alot of money to say goodbye to, but I got a pang of jealousy yesterday after bumping into a friend and her toddler - they'd just been to some class together. I do so want that with Layla. Hmmm, decisions!

donna - Hope the jabs werent so painful today. How did the boys do?

Claire -I do hope you're alright. Thinking of you and hoping all is ok your end x

Emma - The biscuit thing had me in utter stitches!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie so nice talking to you last night, if you want my 2pence worth I think dropping a day would be a good thing for you to do. Your happiness is far more important than the money as long as you can afford the essentials of course.

Claire I'm a wee bit concerned we haven't heard from you hope you are ok?

Occupational health was ok, I got a grilling from the dr but he is happy to say I am fit for post although he is just getting a report from my Gp first but he did say that he was only doing that to tick all the boxes and he cant see a problem.
I then had my Hep B booster on wednesday as I have already had Hep B jabs for childcare, also had bloods taken to check fro usual things.
Ordered my uniform so just need to get trousers and shoes now

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello all,

Come on ladies we need to keep the vag team going, we haven't had a new thread since March.

I know we all have a lot (of different) things going on but we have always been a mix of different people which is what has made us so great in my opinion.

I know we all met because of vag and then ttc but just because that isn't the case for some of us now it doesn't mean we cant talk on here. Its just the name of the thread but it is now our thread and we can talk about anything we wish.

I text Claire today and she said she hasn't been posting because she is the only one ttc and felt a bit alone. I felt so sad by her text as I would never have wanted her to feel like that. I have tried to reassure her that she can come on here (and that we very much want her to!) and talk about anything she wants. I mean I am about to start uni which puts me at a very different stage in life to your guys but hay your not getting rid of me that easily! So yes you will still have me moaning that I feel down or that I'm worried stressed, happy or excited.

I also text Polly today and her and DH are well  

I text Deedee and asked her to give us an update when she gets the chance. 

I realise that due to our children and work (and not being able to get online at work lol) we cant always post as much as we have done before. But can we all manage one a week? I really don't want to loose the fantastic all be it sometimes virtual friendship we have

Love you all x x x x


----------



## AnnieR

aah, lovely post Donna. Sorry - I think ******** is making me lazy! I keep up with you on there more these days! I promise to make more effort to come here and post more frequently.

Claire - If you're reading this, please come back!!! It makes me so sad that you feel alone here    We're all here wanting to come along for the ride with you...if you'd be happy to let us    

Donna - Once again, you look fab in your uniform!! Love it!

Emma - Surely there must be more "biscuitgate" sagas for us?!?!


I am definitely going to put in a request to drop a day, starting from next year. We shall see how that goes. I'm still pretty busy with sorting out FIL's estate. Almost near the end now. I see light!!! Well...having said that. I had all the information finally together that is needed to get probate and then MIL calls me today to say she's found a building society book in a folder and it seems there may be more pennies that we didnt know about.Turns out she was right. The amount was a rather tidy sum aswell    Cant believe we almost missed it! We keep finding all sorts. It's turning into a bit of a running joke!

Took the girls to see my Granddad at the hospital this evening. Loopy (aka Layla) spent 20 mins running up and down the corridor shouting "HIYA"...the nurses did not look impressed!!! We made a swift exit! He seems to be making progress, albeit slllooowwww, it's steps in the right direction   


So, back to work for me on Monday. I could cry. Wish I could stay home permanantley. I've loved it! 


Packed weekend ahead. My Brother is home, trip to the cinema to see Toy Story 3, night out on the town Saturday on a hen do thingy. Hannah is on a sleepover at her boyfriends house on Friday (yep, seriously!) and then at my Mum's on Saturday. That will feel odd! 


Right now, I'm off to bed! I really struggle to stay awake these days


----------



## emmadaffodil

Excellent post Donna.

I have been a very bad FFer. Another one made lazy by ******** and the ease of using that on my phone.  

Claire- have been thinking about you a lot. This is definitely the place for you to talk about ttcing.  

Glad Polly and dh are ok. I'd love to meet up with her again for a chat. Donna - feels like only yesterday that we came to visit you and W ate all those bananas!

W's last day at pre-school today. I was fine at the time. But have just had a lovely email from his teacher and am now an emotional wreck! I'll be back there in next to no time with R anyway.

Love to you all, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hiya Annie,

I laughed outloud at your request for more biscuitgate stories!!! I love Emmas updates, W and R sound so much fun but then it is always funny when its not your kids eh

That is fab news about your grandad its all a step in the right direction as you say.

Glad you nearly at the end of FIL paper work, has DH not been able to help at all?

What hours are you working now? are you full time? I was wondering if part time would be an option? 
Its hard trying to balance financial happiness with mental happiness isnt it ((hugs))

I did text Claire back and try to reassure her that we all very much miss her and ask after her ttc progress and want her to come on here and talk about it as much as she wants but no reply :-( I guess ttc is stressful so hoping she will come back in time.

We have already lost Polly and Deedee don't want to loose Claire as well

We Definately NEED a meet up! A weekend in a spa would be nice maybe when we win the lottery eh

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Emma,

I still think about the visit you and Polly made to me when I was sooooo in need of friends and support I am so in debt to you guys and all of the vag team. You were the one group of people I could reply on during that time and I was truely touched (and still am) at the time and effort you all made from such a distance to help get me well! Even the flowers you all sent me, It just shows what fantastic people you all are and I wont loose you all as friends without a fight. I love you all for what you have all individually done for me.

I still can't believe Hannah and Will are going to school!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Your messages are really kind, they made me cry. The thing is, I felt you were all too busy doing other things and I felt like a bind that meant you had to keep coming back to the forum to post when you have so much else going on these days. I have missed you though. Thank you for contacting me Donna, sorry I didn't reply my phone is playing up, am hoping to upgrade to an iphone 4 when they're back in stock!

As for the ttc, I had another BFN last week so am on my third and final 150mg clomid cycle (cd7) before ovarian drilling is repeated, which is what I was hoping to avoid. Other girls with pcos who had trouble conceiving their first and I have been talking to online have all got pregnant within a few months with their second. I'm very much thinking it's not fair, yet again. On top of that, I think that because I have Harry I should be happy with that and I'm so disappointed with myself for feeling so down about this as I have every reason to be on top of the world. I suppose I'm surprised at my feelings.

The better news is that I had a 29 day cycle last month with ovulation on cd14 which has never happened to the best of my knowledge in my life. However my consultant feels that the eggs near the surface of my ovaries may be old eggs that aren't good enough quality to fertilise and stick, hence the ov drilling recommendation.

In the rest of my life, I barely see DH anymore. I'm so tired in the evenings (Harry waking between 4 and 5am) that I go to bed after dinner, and he goes out into the garden to do vegetable stuff. I worry we're drifting apart. Work is awful too, my manager has become more spiteful and more of a bully as time has gone on, and yet she has been awarded a higher pay package which seems so unjust. I'm still looking for another (part time preferably) job but there is just nothing available at the moment.

It's my birthday tomorrow (35, I just keep thinking that it's the age of declining fertility) and so we're going out for the day maybe to Stratford upon Avon if it's nice weather. We're off to Center parcs a week on Monday which I'm looking forward to. I've booked to do the zip wire, might as well make the most of not being pregnant. Annie if you have any last minute tips then please let me know.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Claire SO glad you are back.

I have heard from Deedee today she has lots of news apparently (I'm wondering if there is another Deedee on the horrizen?) I hope she gets online soon to fill us all in!

Claire I really feel for you and what you are going for I really hoped that TTC would be easier this time round. (That is 1 of the list of things which puts me off TTC again)
I don't have much time now to post fully but could read and run

Talk more soon Claire

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!


Claire - Yay, you're back!   
I know I would have felt just as you do if I had to go through the ttc rollercoaster a second time. Depsite having had Hannah, I wouldnt have been able to cotrol that feeling of utter dissapointment- especially if others were seemingly getting BFP's so easily. Dont feel guilty. It seems a perfectly normal emotion to me x

Oh my goodness - I did the zip wire at Centerparcs. I was shaking violently on the climb up to the platform. I was fine once I got to the top and jumped quite happily. It's over very quickly - but such fun!

Ummm...tips,tips, tips. I cant think what might be useful to you. Ignore the 3pm check in thing. The keys are often ready from the check in station far earlier. We used to grab the keys, walk up and find our lodge, have a nosey and then DH would walk back and drive the car through. It's quite a mad dash to get the cars into the park at 3pm so sitting in the line waiting to go in with the girls in the car was not an option. They were far happier running round and exploring their new home!
Use the creche and get your butts into the Spa!!! - top tip! Oh and the pancake house is luuuusssh! Give me a text if you need to ask anything once you're there xxx


HAVE FUN!!!!!


Donna - I'm part time already. I do 25hrs.  5 hours Mon- Fri. Its the every day thing that I'm finding hard going. I dont get any time in the week to do a single thing! So, I'd like to drop the Wednesday and go down to 20 hours a week. Then get some one on one time with my ickle Layla...as she's the last one sob, sob, sob!!! Although given the meltdown she had in Tesco today I felt quite relieved that it was the last time I'd have to manage terrible 2 tantrums   


ooo, I wonder if Deedee is Cheggy? Moving to England - that'd be pretty good! COME TELL US DEEDEE!!!!


Emma - what did Will's pre school teacher say? I keep forgetting to upload Hannah's graduation piccies. Oh my word - did I sob or what!?!?!!!!!! 


Crap - look at the time! I have to get ready for a party. Hannah's boyfriend is 4 today. She's having a sleepover at his place tonight! I fear she might not want to come home. She gets a double bed there and an en-suite


----------



## Donna Taylor

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE​


----------



## Donna Taylor

How was your first day back at work Annie?


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Donna!

It was bearable    the boss has agreed in principle that I can reduce my hours from 25 to 20. So, I wont work a Wednesday anymore.

hopefully that'll make me feel alot more positive   

Now just need to look for classes for me and Loopy Loo to do together


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Thats great Annie! I'm sure your find loads to do your have a great time and get to take and collect Hannah from school double fab 

I collected my portfolio today so definately all done with college now 

Emma /  Claire how are you?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, congratulations on getting your hours reduced.  Thanks for the CP tips.  Only 5 days to go.

Donna, your ** photos are lovely, you're looking really well.  

I'm plodding along, cd12, fertility friend thinks I ovulated on cd9 but that seems ridiculously early and would mean this cycle was a bust as there was no baby dancing in time.  I'm hoping that I'm just a bit hot at the moment!  I will be gutted if I've lost my last chance to get pregnant before the OD.  

Anyway I'm off work after today for the best part of 2 weeks, hooray!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - i guess you're in CP now. Cant wait to hear if you've had a good time   

Donna - I think you're at the seaside?

Emma- Love to you and the boys xxx

Well, what can I update you on. hmmm... MIL is taking us back to CP in December for their "Winter Wonderland" festivities, so thats exciting stuff. Depsite it being warm and muggy tonight, I'm looking foward to a weekend of jumpers and wellie boots!

Speaking of which, we're doing our first camping trip next weekend! That could be interesting!!!!

We're at a wedding on Friday. Having the usual "what to wear?" dilemmas. I ordered a dress online yesterday. Hoping it's one of those dresses that gets sent from the angels. Fits like a glove and makes you look hot to trot   


Thats about it for now! Off to bed!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Had a lovely time visiting my aunt, weather was ok and the boys discovered the Wii!!!!! They have never played it before but it was such fun. I have since brought 1 from ebay, cant wait to see boys faces when it arrives.
I have my 2 neices staying tomorrow night till sunday (they are 12 and  then on sunday afternoon its my nephews 1st birthday party so a very eventful weekend ahead!

So how is everyone?

Emma how are your 2? Better now I hope?

When is claire back? I cant wait to hear all about what she has been up to

Annie how are you? I am sure they dress will look fab! You are a gorgeous looking women with a great figure so I am sure a bin bag would look fantastic.

Deedee where are you though we might have had an update by now

I am sure there is loads more I have to tell you but I cant think right now

Big hugs to you all

Donna  x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Back from CP, as I said on ** it was great but I hated all the spiders.  I could see them scurrying along the path outside, so gross!  (I have a major spider phobia)  Wouldn't stop me going again though!  We all had a good time, but I chickened out of doing the zip wire it was soooo high, I made DH do it!  Harry did some lovely activities, the only one he didn't like was the swimming lesson (had to leave half way through from embarrassment!).

Annie, enjoy the camping - something I would never do!  Urgh - spiders!

Donna, glad you enjoyed visiting your aunt.  Wiis are great aren't they, must get ours out again.

Well I'm 7dpo, but not holding out much hope.  I had a real 'devil may care' attitude while we were away, with cycling, swimming, water slides, walking (not used to that much exercise), eating junk food and drinking wine.  I do have another cycle now though before the drilling as I'm responding really well to the clomid this time around.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire glad you had a great time away, hope you are feeling refreshed. You never know sometimes the more relaxed approach can work I have everything crossed for a BFP before the drilling (hugs)

How is everyone?

Annie when are you camping?

Emma hope you are all bug free now in your house (hugs)

Having a nightmare with finance for uni I am very stressed out with it all. It looks like I will need a tudent loan to be able to eat! Which I was hoping to aviod! There is so much more I could tell you about all the stress but I wont bore you all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening Campers!

Claire - Glad you had a great time. The water slides are pretty cool hey! I cant believe you chickened out of the zip wire!!!! If I managed it, you would have done. I am a jumbo wimp about things like that. I do try and force myself now I have the girls. I dont want them to be annoyingly weedy like I was as a kid, so I often find myself saying "look, Mummy's doing it"

Well, I must have done CP around 20 times over the last 15 years and never noticed any spiders!!! Did I tell you MIL is taking us in December for their Xmas activities. We had a great time last year, so more of the same planned this year! 

I'm currently looking for somewhere to go for our 10 year wedding anniversary next June. I found an incredible hotel in Santorini. It looks out of this world and...has an out of my world price tag     


Donna - come on, lets see if we can help. If not, at least you've had a darn good rant!

Emma - Hope you're all recovering   


I was hoping we'd hear from Deedee by now. I'm dying to know her news!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Annie, I LOVE Santorini! I've been twice (not to stay, just on cruises) and it's such a pretty place! Even if you're in a not so expensive hotel I'm sure it would be magical!  How did you not notice the spiders?! <shudders at the memory>

Donna, sorry to hear the finances aren't good, but student loans are the norm so don't worry so much. If that's what it takes, I say do it, it'll be so worth it. And you'll be in good company. I had loads of loans when I was at uni and didn't have a family to support, goodness only knows what I spent it on... oh yes, clubs and pubs! What a waste...! 

Harry's being a mix of devil and angel child at the moment. Angel child most of the time, but mealtimes, oh my goodness, he's full of devilment. He's refusing entire meals, I'm sure just because he can, he seems to find it funny. My toddler book says to just ignore it and it's a phase but how long can it last?! Am hoping that being back at nursery today will help when he sees the other children not being naughty about their food! I'm ignoring it despite the despair of chucking away the food I've lovingly prepared!

Anyway, I'm back at work today and have lots of emails to sort through so I should do that really...

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Finances are looking a little more managable but things will be very tight for the 1st year atleast! Nursery have put up there fees so I will be paying £1500 a month and Uni are only paying £800 - I had expected more!
Still no idea if we will get any of DH's benefits or Housing benefit which is a worry becasue there is no way we can live on my bursery alone and pay rent.
Its so frustrating! I am doing this to benefit myself and my family and ultimately get us off state benefits and have more self worth but they don't make it easy - Its no surprise no one bothers!

I am also not happy with the boys nursery as staff are taking Annual leave so there seems to different cover in the boys room every day - I cant see how that is good for my boys! Plus when I asked if they were doing worl with there key children I was told that they didn't have the staff! I don't want to sound pushy but my 2 have 1 year left before school I want the prepared!
I don't really get on with the new manager after she left me in tears last week! 2nd time she has accused us of owing fees when we are in credit! plus she made me feel really inferior for being on benefits and not working! Anyway I spoke to the area manager yesterday who didn't think my concerns were founded but is going to look into it and call me back today.

Annie, DH and I have been married 10 years in 2013 which also happens to be the year I will complete my degree we are hoping to take the boys on a lovely holiday (it will be there 1st time abroad) and renew our vows while we are there but obvioulsy this is all money allowing!

Should hopefully find out tomorrow (or by the end of the week) if the are to redevelop where we live! meaning we have to move but should have a new 3 bed house (with lift for Dh) in 3 years

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

That is frustrating Donna, I often think the government give with one hand while taking away with the other.    Good news if the house gets built though!  

With nursery, I think it's 6 of one and half a dozen of the other.  My nursery has been closed completely for the last 2 weeks therefore the staff are all off at the same time.  But I'd prefer if they staggered their leave and there were some changes around for a bit to save some of my annual leave!!

The manager sounds horrible though!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

To be fair to the new manager she has been put in a new nursery with no managment experience (that I know of) and the deupty is on annual leave for a month! So she has no support what so ever so is just doing what ever head office tells her I think! She still very much needs to develop her own iniative and people skills but I guess that might come as she gains experience, its not her fault she has been thrown into the deep end.
I understand that the staff are more than entitled to annual leave I just think that alot is happening all at once for the nursery and that annual leave cover hasn't been effectively managed or organised!
This time last year when we were viewing the nursery the children were going on trips to the park etc this year nothing like that has happened!
Alot of children are on holiday or have left to start school so I know that they have enough staff to cover the ratio requirements but for example the other evening there were2 member off staff in pre-school meaning that they could have 16 children however once I and another parent arrived and wanted to talk to the staff that left the remaning 13 children to there own devices - the result Kaos!
Area manager just called to say that hse wont be able to get the the nursery today but will go tomorrow and call me then so we will see.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Bit of a conundrum this morning!  I'm 11dpo and 13 days past HCG trigger.  We have a house full tonight and the wine will be flowing so I did a test even though it's a little early as I wanted to know if I could have a drink or not.

Well, much to my amazement, after my exertions at CP last week, it was   .  However, the line came up almost immediately, and is quite strong (not the type where you need to squint and hold it up to the light with a magnifying glass ifkwim), so now I'm wondering if it's still the HCG from the trigger shot 13 days ago.  Any ideas?  It just seems very early to get such a strong positive.

But OMG!  Could this be true?  Please let it be true.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG Claire that is fantastic!

I very much doubt it is the HCG as the tell you after treatment to test 2 weeks later and the HCG is out of your system by then! SO I think 13 days after the HCG would be fine and this is indeed a BFP. OMG I am over the moon.

Do you what this is really weird becasue when you text in the week giving me your new number, the 1st line flashed up on my phone reading " I wanted to give you my new" Well I grabbed my phone as I thouhg new was really news and you were telling me your were pregnant! I didn't say anything at the time as didn't want tp upset you! But then you are actually pregnant! Spooky.

I am so happy I could cry!

CONGRATUALTIONS

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna.   Another two tests, one yesterday with a darker second line and one CB digi today confirm it is indeed a   !  I'm 15 days past the trigger now so think I can safely say it's natural HCG!  

I'm only 3+5 so it's very early days.  I had to tell my mum as she was very suspicious when I had no wine on Friday night; when I told her the next day she said "I know!".  Seems she thought I had a pregnant air about me on Wednesday!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire, That is fantastic news! Did the digital text tell you how many weeks you were? Now I'm wondering as the lines are darker so early is it possible you could have more than 1 on board? That would meen higher HCG so darker lines!!!!! So exciting could have more twins for the vag team 

Its easy to say now but I really did have a feeling that this was goning to happen for you! So pleased you don't need anymore treatment - no drilling yay!
A spring baby for the vag team yipeeeeee can you tell I'm excited? you would think I was pregnant myself

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Sorry to disappoint you Donna but it said 1-2 weeks!  Which is in line with 3+5!  I did have 3 follicles >20mm when I triggered and did raise an eyebrow at the dark lines on the non-digital tests, but I have a feeling there's just the one in there.  However, we will see.

I'm already over analysing everything.  I already have cramps and sore boobs (not so much today though).  My consultant can scan me a week Tuesday when I am 5 weeks but I'm not sure if that's too soon to see a sac or not.  Anyway I'm getting ahead of myself, I'm not even late yet.  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Ohhhhh I'm still placing my bets on twins 

Cramps are good its embedding nice and safe  I had my fist scan and 6 weeks and could clearly see a sac with a blob in it! I'm sure 5 weeks will be fine otherwise consultant wouldn't have booked you in


----------



## AnnieR

I owe Donna a huge thanks! She prompted me to come on here!


CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is just amazing news. I am almost in tears here! NO DRILLING!!! Yipeeeeee!!!!!!!

Absolutely chuffing brilliant! I'm ecstatic x


----------



## Donna Taylor




----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh, o ly just spotted this. Huge congratulations Claire! Brilliant news. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Btw, did we ever hear back from Deedee with her news?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Nope no word from Deedee yet 

Emma how Will stopped is tantrum yet? 

Claire how are you feeling?


----------



## goblin1975

Am feeling ok thanks Donna, although finding it hard to believe.  When I took the test it was just to confirm that it was negative before drinking lots of wine that evening!

Sore boobs have returned, but I'm too scared to do another CB digital incase it doesn't say 2-3.  Didn't think I'd be such a bag of nerves this time.  

Scan is booked for next Tuesday eve at 5+0.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

I can not wait till tuesday for your scan  And you see 2 little beans in there x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Is it not Tuesday already?!?!?....I cannot wait!!!!


Emma - Did you knock the potty training on the head in the end? I'm dreading doing it with Layla next year! 

Donna - Still having fun with the Wii?

Booked Layla's birthday party this week. How on God's earth is my baby turning two? It's so sad and there's like a billion pregnant women in my office and even on my team. Making me rather broody!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Its next tuesday Annie, I wish it was today.

Layla 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no way never I refuse to believe it.

Boys are still loving the Wii haveing to limit its use and make sure I throw them in the garden every once in a while to get some exercise and fresh air! I'm loving Wii fit although not doing ti every day like I should.

I am sooooo with you with the broodiness and gte mega cold feet about uni isn't helping


----------



## goblin1975

Am I the only one dreading Tuesday then?!  

I did the digital test in the early hours of this morning (couldn't sleep for worrying about it which was getting silly plus I'd had two weird dreams, one where the display brought up my online banking instead and one where instead of how many weeks it had a complicated formula that I was supposed to work out!!).  Anyway, drama over, it said 2-3 as required!  Didn't get back to sleep though so I am shattered!  And typically Harry slept until 6.30.

I love our Wii Donna, do you have things like the ski jump and the snowball game?  Those are amongst my (many) favourites!  I don't think you of all people need cold feet about uni Miss Top-of-the-class.  You'll be great!

Annie, well why not have another?  No reason I can see not to have 3!  

Right, well, better get on with some work as I'm here...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Aw bless you Claire tuesday will be fine, I hope we can all see the scan piccie? I know it will only be a blob (or 2) but would love to see it! Its seems like ages since we have had a pregnancy on here after a run of them I think tha heightens the excitment.

And Yes Annie why not have a 3rd?............................

I am worried about actually being on placement, what it the mentors hate students and are horrible. I am also worried about the work load and the amount of work I will have to be and what will the wortten work be about? (midwifery obviously)
But on the other hand I am soooo excited and I cant wait for the nect 2 weeks to go so I can start

Emma how are you?

Deedee WHERE ARE YOU??

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

. Claire - I had a feeling that the next time I came on here, you would have caved & done a CB test!!! As would I have done  

everything will be tip top on Tuesday (((hugs)))  



And when you've had number 2, come back & tell me that there's no reason not to have 3-lmao!!!

I'm just not that into extremes!!! I'd be nuts to have another. 


Donna- I remember you saying all of these things when you started going to college- and what happened? Oh yeah- you excelled!!! This is going to be the making of you, for sure. Agree Ladies?


Right- gotta put my face on. Off out for a curry with a friend

night xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Annie

I was just reading my old thread on the PND board. Makes very interesting reading, well for me anyway. I am glad it is there was thinking I may try and write a book about it 1 day as I don't think there is enough out there. I'll wait till I am qualified though as will look better coming from a midwife lol

You guys continue to be my best friends (does that make me sad) we need a day out soon, dont ya think?


----------



## AnnieR

YES!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yes I'm sad? or yes to a day out?


----------



## AnnieR

Day out- lol! 


Good luck for tomorrow Claire!!!! What time is the scan?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

They have some nice deals at Champneys in St Albans, I cant commit to anything untill all my student finance is finalised and I know what I have to live on.

Went and brought my trousers for work today so have my uniform all ready  not that I need it till October
I have all my stationary, paper etc ready so all set for next week now! Still very nervous about the whole thing and lay at night thinking about all the what ifs etc lol
I mean I have been at home with the boys for 4 years now! Am I ready to be a working mum, aarrgghhh This is such a life changing step.

Anyway more importantly 1 DAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When is your scan Claire?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for today! Sure it will all be fine.  

Donna - the Champneys in St A is just a tiny shop and does a few treatments out at the back, it isn't one of the full blown spa places. I'm very happy to meet you all in St A (or anywhere) but I'll pass on the treatment stuff (Champneys stuff brings me out in a rash).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Best of luck Claire     

Its ok Emma we can skip Champneys if you cant use the products (and if the one in St Albans isn't that great, probably why it was a bt cheeper   )


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks for the good wishes for later.  The scan is this evening at 7pm.  I'm having to go on my own as DH is babysitting.  I tried asking my parents to babysit but they said not to be so silly having a scan so early so I've had to pretend I'm not going for a few more weeks.   

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw thats a shame Claire, with TX they usually routinely scan early anyway I thought?

Hope all goes well, will you get a chance to log on tonight? x x


----------



## goblin1975

I didn't tell anyone that we were using fertility drugs (partly as I didn't think it would work), it seems a bit silly to mention it now, like I was being deceptive before.  So looks like alone I go!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh I didn't realise that Claire, can see why you parents would think you were being "silly" having a scan so early - which obviously you arent. But as they are thinking it is a natural BFP (which I guess thinking about it, it practically is) I can see why would think it.

Looking forward to hearing from you later x x


----------



## AnnieR

Impatiently waiting for news!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Checking in for news to.....................................

Nothing much to report here had my routine B12 injection and while I was there I had the dreaed 'S' yes a smear!!!! It wasnt comfortable but was bareable I guess

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

The news is good.  One (phew!) pregnancy sac in the right place which looked reasonable for 5w1d (I know from last time at 5w3d that I wouldn't see more than that).  Consultant seemed pleased and I go back in 2 weeks for another scan to check for a baby and a heartbeat.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yipeeee great news, although I still think there might be another one hiding   

Hope you can relax a bit now? How are you feeling in general? 2 weeks till next scan excellent


----------



## goblin1975

Feeling alright - sore boobs, very tired, mild wave of nausea earlier but generally ok.  Still surprised, actually!  I just keep thinking, how on earth did it fertilise and implant while I was whizzing down water slides, cycling up hills, eating snails and having jacuzzis?!  But it must have done, as there it was on the screen!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hip, Hip Hooray!!!

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnieR

Lush ticker


----------



## Donna Taylor

It just goes to show you doesn't it 

Lovely Ticker x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yay, great news Claire! 

Why were you eating snails, btw?!


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, snails - I wanted to be 'adventurous' and I'd chickened out of the zip wire so it was like a consolation adventure!   Ok, it's hardly an adventure... !  

Donna, I completely missed your comment about having a smear, well done you!  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

I consider eating snails as not only an adventure but edging on the side of being mad lol

On the subject of being mad, I have been finally given occupational health clearence! Very happy I have fulfilled all the criteria of my conditional offer!
Also I have been receiveing disability living allowence for being a fruit cake but I have just had to close my account as have no grounds to claim any longer! While this is fab news I will miss the money! ALOT! Atleast they are still paying me till December

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

EEk - took Layla to a soft play today. She was a complete bloody nightmare. Spent 90% of the time being miserable or screaming at not getting her own eay    I'm really not a fan on the terrible two's stage   

Anyhoo - I think she's done herself a mischief whilst we were there. She's limping!!! She's not in any obvious pain. I'm guesing if she'd broken anything, I'd more than know about it! 

I was thinking i'd see how she is in the morning?? But that feels a tad Bad Mum! She's gone to bed ok.....


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Annie,

I am sure she is fine especially if she doesn't appear upset or withdrawn I wouldn't of thought she was in pain, Maybe she has pulled a muscle or something? You are definately not a bad mum!

Hair all chopped, getting eye brows done tomorrow so now I am all set for my first day at school on wednesday 

Have you heard the new Robbie Williams and Gary Barlow  duet? I love it! Really want to see TT when they tour again

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie how is Layla? Was her leg ok?

Emma how are you and yours?

Claire how are you? How is bump coming along? any sickness etc? Is your scan on tuesday?

Well today is my last day of freedom before I surrender to the mercy of the NHS 
Having a chilled out morning before running a few last minute errends, oh and changing my work trousers for a smaller size  the Wii fit and swimming etc is paying off!

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, how's Layla and her leg?

Donna, how exciting the Student Midwife is about to start!!!

Feeling ok, sore boobs still and VERY tired.  I wake up feeling ready to go to bed... (not that I'm complaining!).

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - lots of luck for tomorrow. I love that 'first day of term' feeling, and getting all the timetables and bits of paper. Am quite jealous!

Claire - glad you are ok. Feeling tired is a good sign!

Annie - hope Layla is OK. When does Hannah start Big School? Weds 8th for us.

Got my parents coming to stay later on. Ah well, these things are sent to try us.


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, heaps of good luck for today!!!!!!!!  Look forward to hearing all about it!   

Emma, good luck for you too with your parents coming to stay!  Remember to breathe...

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, I forgot to say, my car wouldn't start yesterday morning so I was an hour late for work due to waiting for the RAC to rescue me.  My manager isn't speaking to me as a result!  I'm soooooooooo fed up of it, such a nasty lady.   I think her behaviour towards members of the team is pretty awful on occasion and is in fact bullying, but if she's challenged, it gets worse.  Our team secretary was bullied out 2 months ago.  Hate it!  I'm sitting here trying to remember that it's her problem and I need to remain destressed for the greater good!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies! 

Leg sorted itself out. We've moved on to baby flu now! Think I got a good 20 mins sleep last night  

donna- hope today was mind boggling fun! Fab that you had to buy a smaller size! 

Emma- our first day is 8th aswell! I got all the uniform out yesterday & got Hannah to put it all on, take it off, PE kit on and off again! She did rather well! The nursery gave me a file they've been keeping since she was around two and a half. Full of photos and little things she had done or said. I pored over it at my desk this morning. Big sighs could be heard from me! I didn't sob though!!! 

Claire- well I had a big shock yesterday! My Boss quit!!! She goes next Friday! I'll pm you the full story...
Glad the boobs are on fire- in the most supportive way!!! Lol! 


I've signed up for another run. Only 10k this time. Off for a bit of training with the other mugs that have been roped in! 

I did the car boot last weekend. Never again! People are just after absolute crap! I had 6 pairs of Clarks shoes all in their boxes are like new. People offered me a quid!!!

Probably didn't help that we were both hanging. We went out the night before for DH's birthday. It was meant to be a "quiet" dinner with a few friends... It was 11 of us & the wine flowed a bit freely!!! 


Right- run time!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, your boss quit?!  Wow, lucky you!  Wish mine would!

Another run, are you nuts!!!  

AFM, this morning at nursery the manager stopped me at the door and said "You're standing funny..." then put her hand on my stomach and said "You are, aren't you".  OMFG.  Perhaps I look fat... !  Well, after all the hula hoops and jaffa cakes I've been eating that wouldn't be unlikely and I suppose I am a bit bloated!  I was gobsmacked and ended up saying "A little bit.  Ask me in 6 weeks" and then rushing off!  Now I'm paranoid that everyone at work is thinking it too!   

Donna, hope day 2 is going well!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Flippin eck Claire, what an encounter! A psychic nursery manager. That's a new one! 

There's 3 girls on my team who are or have been tttc lately. One is now 14 weeks and I suspect another one is very newly. I caught her eating chocolate the other day and normally this girl treats her body like a temple! She had a mystery appointment yesterday..so, we'll see! 

I'm on a mission tonight to try and find the 4 of us a holiday next summer. The prices to go away in school holidays are scandalous!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Uni is going well but OMG I am shattered it is full on! Things should settle down after induction, I hope! Course is FULL ON not sure I am fully prepared - gulp!
I go on my 1st placement in november 

Claire so what if people suspect your be able to put them out of their missery soon enough!

Annie I am with you with the holidays as I am only off in August, I can move the holiday by a week or to as I am on placement either side of the scheduled holiday just need to decide if I want to ie if I find a holiday for us all! Having problems though as lots of places haven't got prices online for next year yet!

Sorry thats it from me to shattered, back over the weekend

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna so pleased it's going well.  Wow, first placement already on the horizon, do you know what you'll be doing yet?  Can we see a piccie of you in your uniform?

Annie, oh the joys of school holiday holidays!  Ouch!

I do need to stop eating, I look huge from the side and I'd only just lost loads of weight so it's really noticeable.  I don't want anyone to notice!!!

Does anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend?  We're off to Bournemouth at the crack of dawn for the weekend, can't wait!   Harry's first trip to the seaside.  Looks like the weather will be nice too!  Plus time may pass a bit quicker, it seems the weeks are chalking up verrrrry slowly.  Mind you every time I think about Tuesday night's next scan I feel sick!

Right, it's almost lunchtime.  Now, where to go............ (got to escape this office!).

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Piccie on ** already Claire - although it isn't very good


----------



## goblin1975

Oh yes!  You really look the business, I'd be very happy to see you walk into my delivery room or at the GP clinic!  Well, as long as you weren't pulling on plastic gloves, the worry of what they're going on for scares me to death!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - Hope you're having a great time in Bournemouth. Great weather for the seaside.

Donna -    Remember, this is a marathon, not a sprint! Everest must look enormous from the bottom, but it can be climbed with some grit, determination and small steps...and we're all behind you to push you up when it feels impossible. you go girl - you can do this x


Well, I did come on for a bit of a me moment. Just wondering if any of you have moments where you lose all confidence in yourself? I dont know where this has come from, but I keep getting these waves of panic/emotion    I'll meet up with friends and then come home and worry that I said something stupid and that no one really likes me. I've lost all confidence in what i wear and have become uber critical of photos of myself.... is this a mid life crisis do you think I thought at my age I'd have gotten over all insecurities like this and be in the big fat whatever phase of my life   

A friend put together a beautiful book of photos of us all over the last 10 years and I was horrified. I couldnt stop going on about how awful I thought I looked and cant get some of the photos out of my head! 

Anyway - the men in white coats are here...night ladies x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw Annie has anything in particular made you feel this way? I think we all have phases when we have more confidence in ourselves and our appearance.
I go through phases of thinking I am to fat/ugly/have **** hair etc but I have times when I feel I am the best looking person in the world! OK well maybe I don't go that far but you know what I mean.

Do you think this could be all linked to your grandparents accident and FIL passing away? you had a lot on your plate for a long while and extreme stress can effect us all in different ways.

I am sure all the photos are lovely - I haven't seen a bad one of you yet! 
I am also 100% sure none of your friends hate you or are talking about you in a negative way infact I am sure if they do talk about you it is only to wish they were more like you. You work, have a husband, 2 gorgeous daughters which are a credit to you, run a home oh and find time to run ridiculous amounts of miles lol
You manage your home work life wonderfully and always have they probably look up to you - I know I do

Your an amazing women and friend

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Thanks Donna. Feels good to hear that I'm alright.your words let me have a well needed weep! I think a severe lack of sleep is part of the problem. Layla seems to have forgotten how to do it & is then miserable all day- I'm exhausted! 

Think I need a break... Perhaps I can get dh to whisk me away for a night  

hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Hannah & I are snuggled under her duvet watching Cars... I like that one!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, really I would struggle to pinpoint someone who is better liked, I've never known someone have so many (good) friends and such an active life!  As Donna says, it's hardly surprising after all the stress you've been through that it's had a knock on effect on you.  

If it helps, I sometimes feel like that, particularly at work.  My manager projects her neurotics onto me and makes me a nervous wreck and I hate meetings where she's present, hyperanalyse what I said afterwards, etc., etc. which sounds very similar.

I'm glad Donna made you feel better, and I second what a great person you are.

Donna, are you at work today?  I know really you're a student not a worker but it sounds like work to me!!  Very impressive all round.

AFM, we had a great weekend in Bournemouth, Harry loved the beach and running away from the tide!  We visited DH's estranged uncle and aunt as well and that went well and Harry came away with lots of new toys!  I'm so shattered though, I think (hope) due to the pregnancy.  Next scan is tomorrow evening and I'm so scared!

Anyway, hope all are well.  Hi Emma.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - Thank-you so much    I feel a bit daft about it all today    Never again! PMA from here on in. No more of these silly thoughts! 

Sending huge cyber hugs and luck for tomorrow night. Hope you manage to sleep tonight and get through the day tomorrow   . Will be thinking of you xxx

Emma - How are things your way. Has Will had his first day at big school yet?

Donna - How's student life going?!?


Well, it's Hannah's last day at nursery tomorrow. I feel sick with sadness   ....She's been going since she was 9 months. Cant believe she's been through every room, every age stage. All done. She belongs to the Government now   ....I have bags of cake and pressies ready to hand out..o and a packet of tissues. wwwwaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening everyone,

 moment for Hannah tomorrow   

Glad your feeling better Annie don't feel daft though we all have these feelings (ha me more than most!) Pleased to hear you feeling more like your old self. I am sure Hannah leaving nursery/ starting big school contrabuted to your low moment to   
Its so weird I cant wait for the boys to start school but on the other hand I don't want them to grow up they are to old already   

Student life is a mixture of excitment, fear and feeling totally overwhelmed at times! Start lectures tomorrow   

Claire, hope scan goes well tomorrow      I cant wait to hear all about it. Especailly when they find the 2nd little bean hinding behind 1st   

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Don't even joke about it Donna  !  That would be a financial disaster!!  I would very much like to see one baby with a heartbeat.  Full stop!  

Good luck with the lectures today!

Annie, ooh Hannah's first day at school today!  How very exciting!  Hope you're not sitting at your desk blubbing though!!

Right, best get on, horrendous meeting coming up in a bit!   Must focus on the pay packet..........

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - good luck for the scan tonight. I'm sure it will all be fine. Can't wait to read all about it.

Annie - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you. Same day for us too. I'm dreading it. We tried W's uniform on at the weekend (supposedly so the grandparents could take a photo) and he went into hysterics. Just hope I can get him into the uniform and school tomorrow. I just know he'll be the child that makes a scane at the school gates.  

Fwiw I can't think of anyone else who is as popular and has as many friends or such an active social life as you. And you always look stunning in photos. I'm rather jealous, tbh! 

Donna - hang on in there. It is bound to all feel strange and overwhelming at first. You'll soon find your feet. Do you get a half term or have to work straight though until Christmas?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Hope scan goes well tonight Claire, Cant wait for an update! Oh and you don't have to tell me about the financial implications of having twins lol

First days at school tomorrow woo hoo Hope they both get on well I'll be thinking of you all.

Annie, How was Hannahs last day?

Emma I work staright through till xmas :-(  Had a really good day today by my god I am shattered and have some homework to!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

All good. ONE baby complete with heartbeat! Apparently all looking perfect. Dated 7w3d but not going to change ticker. Sorry brief on iPhone. Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Fantastic news Claire (Shame there wasnt one hiding though lol)  When is your next scan? 12 weeks? x x x


----------



## goblin1975

12 weeks, if I can hold out that long.  I don't really want to pay for another scan so I will see how it goes!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yay, great news Claire.

Annie - how was Hannah? How were you?!

So far so good with W. Put on uniform (albeit relunctantly), went in without tears and started playing with his little friends. Will put photos on ** later.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Sorry Emma and Annie I planned to message you both or text this morning but I totally forgot till lunch time, so sorry I am not used to these early starts yet.

Emma so glad W was fine this morning how was he when you collected him?

Annie how was it for you and Hannah? Phoos please.

Donna x x


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for ages, it's nice to see some happy news, Congratulations Claire!  Hello to everyone ***waves***

Just thought I would update you as to our situation. In July, we were told that yes there is something wrong with my pelvic cavity/rectum area to cause my horrific pain. My uterus and ovaries have not only fallen back but down in a diagonal direction and my left ovary is stuck in my rectal canal surrounded by 10mm thick wall of adhesions and above that is 1litre of fluid spreading up around my womb and small bowel.

It was lovely (if that's the right word) to hear this finally after years of knowing in my heart that there was something really wrong, especially as this was our 3rd opinion and all it took was an MRI scan to confirm the worst.

It does, however, mean that I won't be able to have a baby of my own. The consultant did say that it may be possible for me to conceive but it would end in either a miscarriage or worse still my life would be at risk.

It's not a chance we want to take, so after many tears and talking we have decided that we've got our family, just me and Joe. I've had a couple of months to get used to the idea and that's why I'm sharing it with you now. All is not lost though as we now have a beautiful niece &goddaughter, Imogen Leigh, who was born on 10 July and we are completely in love with her.

To treat the problem there is really only one answer and that would be a hysterectomy, which I am not ready to undergo. So in the meantime I have started having monthly hormone injections to shut down my reproductive system and essentially putting me into the menopause, and to counter the side-effects I'm on HRT. So far this is my first month, but touching wood the pain is already so much better, and I'm feeling better than I have in 3 and a half years.

We are still seeing a sexual health counsellor to help with my vaginismus, but recently it hasn't seemed as important as our end goal has been taken away from us.  I am determined to get back on track and hopefully if the pain goes then I can get back to my dilators and use them more regularly.

Thank you ladies for the help and information you have given to me.

Laura
xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Laura,

I am so glad you finally have some answers but I am so sorry it wasnt better news! On the one hand atleast you wont be in so much pain any longer but I imagine that is a bittre pill to swallow ((hugs))

Sorry if this sound insensitve and I am sure you and joe habe discussed everything and have made the dicsion that is right for you but would surrogacy be an option are your eggs ok?
Sorry if asking that is insensitve.

Congratulations on becoming an auntie and a godmummy 

Donna x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Annie?

Where are you? how was Hannahs 1st day at school, everything ok?


----------



## AnnieR

Hello! 

Yes, I'm here! Struggling to find 5 minutes as always. There's always something that needs doing   

Hannah is absolutely loving big school    I had a right old sob when I got back from dropping her off on day 1. She's blossomed into such a lovely little girl. I wish I could go back and do every day of her all over again. Even the ear infections and possibly even the terrible two's (my God she was a little Diva   ) ...it was all worth it   

I think I did the right think reducing my hours so I can suck as much out of the time I have left before Layla gets handed over to "the system"

Just wondering...do you ever get caught up in Mummy competitiveness? I caught myself doing it this week - huge tut! My BF's ickle girl is only bloody well using a potty at 21 months! Layla just about knows what one looks like and that you sit on it! In a big girl bed aswell - where Layla has a fit cause she gets tangled up in a duvet....anyhoo, big slap round the chops for me...I should know far better than to let this even come on my radar! 

I've just booked tickets to take Layla to see Peppa Pig Live at our local theatre. It's kind of a warm up as we plan to take her with us to our annual Xmas Eve visit to see the Panto....i have a feeling I may have wasted my cash on both events   


I'm just troffing a huge slab of choc fudge cake. Need some energy as we're going to be climbing a bloody great big hill in a few hours. We're taking FIL's ashes up there. My Dad's ashes are up there too and that's the last time I went up there. There's some trees at the top of this hill that are a local landmark. You can see them as you leave the Motorway to come into my town. All of my friends give my Dad a little wave if they pass...awww! Taking the camera so I can have some pics of the girls with their Granddads...sounds terrible   


Right - got some bags to pack, uniform to get ready (get me!)...hope yoiu're all having a great Sunday



.... Laura. Words just arent enough. I'm sending you all my love and very best wishes. I'm glad that you finally got a diagnosis; that you'll hopefully be able to lead a pain free life before too long and that you feel you have been able to make peace with your future. Like Donna, i also dont mean to be insensitive, but have you considered adoption? I sat and read some of the Adoption Stories on here last week and it was fascinating. Made me want to sign up! .....I'd take them all if I could! Maybe when I win the lotto (yeah right!)

Anway, we're here if you ever need us xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon all,

Annie, I often get caught up in mummy competitiveness despite promising myself I wouldn't.  If it helps, Harry is 19.5 months, is nowhere near being introduced to a potty (I'm thinking next summer) and I'm sure wouldn't know what one was, and is still in a sleeping bag in a cot, where he will be staying for some time to come!

Laura, I'm so sorry to read your news.  I agree with the others though, without meaning to sound insensitive or state the obvious, have you considered adoption?  Congratulations on becoming an auntie and godmother, what an honour, and Imogen Leigh is such a pretty name!

And how is our student midwife??  

AFM, I've had my booking in appointment with the midwife (came to my house on a Saturday no less, so at least I didn't have to get out of work or raise suspicions (further, I'm sure).  I'm booked in to see a consultant at week 14 to discuss having a planned c-section after last time's drama.  Hope he says yes!  Just waiting for my 12 week scan date, going to see the MW in 2 weeks for bloods, and keeping my fingers crossed that munchkin stays with me!  I feel very AF like today, and keep getting cramps (although I have had these on and off since 3w5d and everything's been ok at the scans so I'm taking them as good stretching signs).

In the rest of my world, Harry is doing well, can say sooooo many words now I've totally lost track.  I have my postgraduate project management exam coming up in about 4 weeks' time which will mark the end of 9 months' study and be good for my CV for future job hunting (paid for by work!), and I'm about to start marking postgraduate marketing dissertations for my local university which should net me a tidy profit!  Just waiting for the large parcel to land on my doorstep!

Anyway that's enough waffle for now.  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I have just covered 'booking in' and antenatal care  we discussed that it should be done in the home as can get a feel for a lot of things by visiting and its much easier for the women.
I am really enjoying the course so far but ti is so much work and I am full of cold now! I look and feel a mess.

I had a day off from Uni yesterday and we took the boys to legoland they love it there so much! The grins are still stuck on their faces today - its so worth it!

Wow Claire you do have you fingers in a few pies now don't you - Good for you!

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Out of interest Donna, what sort of thing are you trying to get a feel for, by visiting the mother-to-be at home?  

I think it's going to be very useful for me with you having midwifery training!!  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Dont panic it doesn't mean that they visited you at home to try and get a feel for anything, I just meant that by visiting a mum to be you are able to get a feel for things like how supported the mum to be is for example.
Also say I was visiting a mum to be and her partner wouldn't leave the room (even to make a cup of tea) and wouldn't let the women answer for herself then you might have at the back of your mind that domestic abuse might be taking place.

Doing the booking in visit in the home makes the experinece far less clinical and a nicer more relaxed expereince for the family. I hope to do lots in the home if possible but I think the nature of the job will probably mean I do more in clinic where the mums get a 10-15min time slot! Which is $hit!
I mean a 1st time mum could have loads of questions and worries and the booking in appointment is the first time you really get to talk to anyone. Also a 2nd time mum could also have lots of worries and questions if the have suffered M/C or already has a child with an illness or disability or like yourslef  had a traumatic birth and are keen to aviod that happening again.

We shouldn't just process pregnant women my role as a midwife should go deeper than that and by doing less formal visits in the home I hope I can fill my admin role in a more personal way so that women feel cared for

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Don't worry, I wasn't panicking, just curious!  That's all very interesting, thanks for the explanation!  And I quite agree with you!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thats ok Claire I just realised that I hadn't worded it very well and I din't want you to think that a home visit is only done if they have something they want to sus out lol

All this new learning for me is fantastic just a shame that alot of it is lost in the "real world" due to lack of midwives really


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Claire - You go girl!!! Rake the pennies in...you'll need them if you have a pink one on board. It's impossible not to spend on them. I'm just about to order new clothes and shoes for Hannah    You wont have any problems getting an elective section. Two of my BF's asked second time around and didnt face any reluctance from their Consultants. It seems a bit wasteful seeing them at 14 weeks. I went in hell bent on having a section and had a whole speech prepared. It was more of a "how are you right now" meeting and I then got packed off until 30 something weeks    when they were more happy to discuss things. Are we finding out the flavour this time?!?!


Claire - Really pleased you had a great day in Legoland with the boys. It's a great day out there, isnt it? Your course sounds soooo interesting! I'm fascinated reading your updates - keep them coming!!! 

Emma - I've just been admiring your rainbow piccie on **    How's Master Will getting on? Is it strange being home alone with R? 


I have next week off work - yipee! Time to get some little things ready for Layla's birthday instead of rushing around like a lunatic. Leisurely purchases of balloons and cakes are planned! 

Only a few more weeks before my reduction in hours commences - cannot wait! What to do first with Layla? I intend to cram as much fun/quality time in as possible. I have three years before I have to hand her over to school and it's not long enough! 

Right - girlie shopping for Princess Hannah and then a soak in the tub with a good book....football currently offending my ears and eyes   


Night girlies x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, I know that this will not be music to your ears, but we won't be finding out the sex this time either, you'll just have to wait!  I do wonder though if I will follow in the Vag Team tradition and have 2 the same, or break the trend...  You're right, a girl would bankrupt me I love all things pink!  I think it will be a boy though, which is probably just as well as we can't agree on girls names at all.  I like Maisie Elizabeth but DH hates it and he likes Kathryn and Alice which I hate with a passion!  My mum wants me to follow in family tradition and have Hannah!  For boys we agree on George and Edward (for now, anyway!) so that would be easier, plus I have boxes full of little boy clothes...

Sorry for lack of personals, I have a meeting shortly across campus, so I better get my notes together!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - WHAT!!! Darn it...what if I begged 
Oh my goodness, follow the family tradition if it is a girl. Another Hannah on the team would just be brilliant! OK, just say to DH - "Alice, Alice, who the *** is Alice"...soon put my DH off     

Well, I have a major chuffing rant today....

Do you remember me saying there were 3 girls on my team ttc? One is now around 17 weeks (preggy no1) and for the last 10 days or so I've had a strong inkling the youngest one is aswell. She's a real little Madam this one at the best of times, a true Drama Queen. She moans about anyone she sits next to and usually likes to be left to herself. Well, I noticed last week that she was being incredibly chatty with Preggy No1 which raised my suspicions slightly and then commenced a huge list of blatant events that even a neon sign pointing to her stomach wouldnt out do! She came in one morning, sat at her desk huffing and puffing and then said she felt faint.....honestly    after all these years I know pregnancy symptoms. I bloody well had them all!!! Ususally her body is an utter temple and she lives in the gym. She's been scoffing chocolates for 2 weeks straight and not been to the gym once. There has also been a cloak and dagger trip to the hospital and she came in late one morning following another hush appointment....seriously, do I have TIT written on my forehead!!!!

The worst part of it is that we sit in an office where you can hear a pin drop at times. The pair of them have been whispering away to each other, giving each other knowing glances and smiles and me... I've been sat there like a right plum trying everything to not listen!!! I have never felt more uncomfortable in my life!

I absolutely understand that she may not want the news to be open to all. She's about 7 weeks, so early doors. That's all fine. BUT, if I'm not suppossed to know then don't bloody well make it so bloody obvious and stop making me feel like I'm intruding on conversations that I should not be privvy too....roooooaaaar!!!!

Anyhoo, she seriously pee'd a 3rd Lady off yesterday whose she's quite friendly with by having one of her Diva moments. In her fury the 3rd Lady not only confirmed that I am right in my suspicions, but that's she's also having twins! 

Good Luck with that Little Miss Precious! 


That felt amazing. I've been bottling that all day....thanks Ladies! Thank God I have you al!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Ha Ha little miss precious with twins that should be good lol

Emma how is Will getting on?

Claire how are you? 

Sorry to be brief feeling very tired, emptional and not sure if I am cut out for uni life

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Yes you are Donna. I think you're so incredibly tough on yourself and so defeated before you even give yourself a chance at anything. Remember you felt exactly like this when you started your college course. 

In the beginning it is all going to feel overwhelming. Nobody is going to find their feet in the first few months. It takes time to settle into a pattern of dropping the boys off, preparing for lectures, doing homework etc. You will do it, you can do it. 

Just give yourself a chance!


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, yes you can, and will, I simply will not allow anything else!    As Annie says, you just need to establish that routine and get used to the new ways of things.  These things are always tough to start with, especially with children in tow, but that makes it the huge achievement it is.  

Annie, oh dear to Little Miss Precious.  She does sound a little unbearable.  Glad you feel better for off-loading!

I'd forgotten about that Alice song, will sing it tonight!  You're right that will put him off!!!  And no, no amount of begging will get me to change my mind about finding out, I would save your energy!  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Really? Are you sure? I have a beautiful nursery set ready to give to someone if they knew they were having a little girl. 

Nappy stacker, wash basket, mobile, cot quilt, cot bumper, fleece blanket and a pram blanket.

The range was called Snug as a Bug. It's all pastel colours (no pink in sight!)

It could all be yours if you wanted it....and we knew!!!! 

I'ev got Clarks shos, a mini Cinderalla fancy dress outfit, dresses, trousers.


I'll bring it all to you.....if only I knew what you were having! I could save you a fortune!


----------



## goblin1975

Answer is still no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnieR

Darn it . It was worth a shot!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Ha Ha you are very mean Claire

Evening everyone,

Feeling a bit better after my major wobble yesterday, it was mainly triggered by a really bad lecture and hormones. I think I am around af although I don't get a bleed because I am on POP pill but all the other signs are there :-(
I am finding the fast pace extreamly hard at uni and Ryan is finding it hard to adjust he is very angry and upset very easily which is all his way of communicating which makes me feel very guilty. He told DH today that he was sad I cant take him to nursery anymore :-(
I feel all I do when I come home is shout at the boys for one reason or another so just feel like the worst mum in the world.

One of our lectures had a chat with us today as alot of people had been emailing him worried about how was fast some subjects were going and they fact that we have an exam on them at christmas and he laid a few worried to rest and it was nice to know I wasn't the only one trying to swim through treacle!

I hopefully find out which primary care trust I am with next week 

Sorry you are all right I do over stress and I don't give myself a chance I just panic about everything its my biggest fault

Donna x x


----------



## LauraS

Hi girls

Thanks so much for your lovely replies.  It hasn't been easy but in the back of my mind I think I knew it would never happen.  We have thought about adoption, but I really don't think we could do it.  Seeing my cousin and his gf with Imogen has made me realise that I probably wouldn't have been able to cope looking after a little one, especially and Joe and I can't look after each other when one of us is ill. 

We love Imogen and I was quite worried when we met her in case I got upset (she was born 3 days after we found out and 5 days after our wedding anniversary) but I just felt proud to have her in our life.  The whole weekend we spent with her when she was 6 weeks old, I didn't once have any feelings about "why is this us and not them" or "I wish she was ours".  It made me appreciate that maybe it was just a fantasy us having a baby.  Being a mum has always been very important, but my life with Joe is more important and as long as I've got him, I know I'll be just fine.

I will still stick around, if it's okay with you ladies, as I really want to take your journeys as experience to encourage me to overcome my vaginismus.

Anyways...hoping to keep up to date with you all a bit more now so no personals today but I will try and post more often.

Love to all

Laura
x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Laura of course you are always welcome, look forward to hearing from you more often ((hugs))


----------



## goblin1975

Laura, of course you can stick around, post whenever you like about whatever you like!  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Aww, Laura. I look forward to hearing all about your adventures with Imogen


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, I've just been rereading your post from the end of last week and your woes about being a bad mum as you're at uni.  I think you're in a majority of working or studying mums to be honest and I can totally relate to what you are saying.  It does get easier with time as they adapt though, although I still feel guilty some days when I realise I've missed a development or if Harry hugs me particularly tightly when I drop him off at nursery.

Have you found out your PCT yet?

I have a question.  I'm finding it very difficult to do up my trousers now, well I have for a few weeks but it's getting worse, I have my work trousers held together with a hair band through the button hole and round the button and even that's a strain.  I didn't have this problem last time and infact kept my pregnancy secret (ish, as some people had guessed) until 15 weeks.  I have heard that you show earlier in 2nd pregnancies but this seems ridiculous!  Any other experiences?  Or advice?  I can't very well wear my mat trousers as that would be a giveaway!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hmm, I thought the second one was meant to show quicker, but I was about the same. I did have two very different shaped bumps though. Hannah's was very high and I managed to make it through the whole thing with just the entry level mat trousers. Layla's was low and I needed over the bump ones from around the late 20 weeks stage. Entry level seriously dug in!

I do believe that you can purchase these little elastic panels that you can affix to your existing trousers. Similar to what you've been doing with your hairband, but less obvious/easily seen. I cannot for the life of me think what they are officially called, but I'm sure a bit of Googling will track them down.

I've just been to a Parent Information Evening at Hannah's school. It was soooo brilliant. They discussed what sort of things they'll be teaching and how you cab push - .....I mean help at home    My afternoons are now spent asking Hannah what sounds certain letters make and doing the action that goes with it! Loving it!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Beyond tired so will be breif.

Claire thank you for your advice, its a big adjustment for all 4 of us (financially to!) but hopefully we will all get there.
As for your pregnancy - ITS TWINS ITS TWINS LOL I was showing from 8 weeks ish. No seriously I agree with Annie you buy those things I think blooming marvolous sell them.

Annie love hannah school updates! we are starting to view schools as need to start applying eeekkkk!

Emma how is will?

I find out my PCT tomorrow, be worried as they have called an emergency meeting to discuss it with us! I am worried becasue they took on 60 students this year not 34 as normal so have had to find extra placements.
Tomorrow I learn the theory behind abdomenal examination - very excited

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning everyone,

How are the little people enjoying big school now?

Donna, it is not twins!!    I will check out blooming marvellous, thanks.  What happened at the meeting you went to yesterday about PCTs?  How was the abdominal examination theory lesson?  (I'm particularly interested at the mo, obviously!)

Annie, perhaps you missed your vocation as a teacher!  

All well here, still tired and sore boobs so thinking that's a good sign.  I am winding myself up with how big I look though.  The nursery manager waltzed up to me yesterday and whispered in my ear "You're showing".  She also thinks it's twins!

Anyway, lots to do.  Hope everyone is well.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

How did I nearly miss this! Just seen your ticker Annie!

*HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY LAYLA !!!!!!!!!!  *

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Happy Birthday Layla! Hope she has a lovely day.

How on earth did that happen. I still imagine her to be a tiny baby!

Claire - I was showing quite clearly and was in mat clothes by 8 weeks. I couldn't even attempt to hide it from friends.

W is loving Big school. He has really come on in leaps and bounds in the last few weeks. He loves learning stuff and being directed in that way.
R is proving challenging, as always. He seems to have taken against all girls, and all children younger than him. It is a nightmare taking him anywhere.   Only 6 weeks until he starts pre-school though...


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

What an exhausting day. Birthday's are looong days    and we havent even had her official party yet    Needles to say, it's been a great day    She absolutely loved the house we bought her and the TWO Minnie Mouse dresses she got from friends. She looks utterley adorable in them. I would upload a pic, but I cannot get that girl to stand still long enough to take one   

Claire - I think some women have pregnancies where they get a bump really quickly. One of those things sent to make life more challenging    Have you told anyone at work at all?

Emma - Really pleased that Will is enjoying school    What are you going to do with yourself when R starts pre school. all that free time!!!!!!


Donna - Why weren't you happy with the Queen Liz hospital?


----------



## LauraS

Hi Ladies

How is everyone?

Happy Birthday Layla!   Hope she's had a great day Annie! 

Claire, I think the majority of ladies show more with number 2, do many people know about your pregnancy?  Do you not want people to notice yet?

Donna, how did your abdo exam theory go?

Have you had any of the awful rain today - I couldn't get out of the car park at work today as the main road outside the hospital had opened up with the flash floods.  I think Autumn is well and truly upon us!

Having a crap week at work, I'm acting manager this week and all hell has broken loose whilst the manager is away, but on the plus side I started school again last night - doing a cake decorating class, looks very intersting!

Anyways DH is at his photography class tonight so gonna chill watching Eastenders and then crack on with making some more Christmas cards.

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie Happy birthday to Layla again, is she having a theamed party? sorry if you have alreayd told us I am having trouble keeping up at the moment.

I wasn't happy with QE as my trust purely becasue ti wasn't my closest/local hospital and it would have been so much nicer to have been there as I wouldn't have to travel so much and would hopefully see the boys more. I was upset because all of my friends got there first choice and I didn't :-( Oh well its done now! I find out next week where I am going on my first placement which starts on 1st november! Once I know if I am community, labour, delivery etc I can phone and get my shift pattern eeekkk!

Had a very down few days with the boys which I think added to my upset about QE! Callum had an accident at nursery and grazed all his face and has a huge bump on his forehead plus bruising on head and nose! when he came home he said a boy pushed him and he got very upset and said its becasue no one likes him and he has no friends - I nearly cried for him! I know this isn't true as both boys talk about other children all the time and I got Callum to list all the children he plays with to make him feel better which he did, But I felt so sad becasue even though I don't think it is ture, at that moment Callum believed it was if that makes sense?
He then creid this morning saying he didn't want to go to nursery incase he got hurt again, I think the accident really shook him up! So its been a horrible couple of days with my guilt as a mummy escalating to somewhere near infinity!

Sorry for the me me post

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, I'm sorry you didn't get your first choice.  Also sorry that you've felt more mummy guilt with the accident at nursery.  They always get me too, especially where it says on the form if he cried, for how long, and how he was comforted - I should be doing that!   That's not much help really, but I can say you're certainly not alone!

Annie, you will just have to try harder for a pic, I want to see Layla in a Minnie Mouse outfit!!

Laura, we escaped the rain yesterday but are making up for it today!!  I was late for work thanks to such hideous weather.  Lucky you on the cake decorating course, I was signed up to start one this month but there weren't enough students so it was cancelled - I was gutted!

Emma, what do you think you will do when R is at preschool?  Have another baby? (haha)  Think about returning to the rat race?  Or be a lady of leisure!  I'd do the last one!

The only person who knows at work is my pcos colleague (and that's a bit awkward really as she's now facing IVF if she can lose the weight required and her last 2 cycles of clomid don't work).  I really don't want anyone else to know until I've had a successful 12 week scan and weaned off my progesterone support and metformin.   Luckily it's dress down day today as it's Friday so I'm wearing a very baggy top.  Hides the bump, but I look properly hideous!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Callum was fine on the day of the accident and they nursery said he didn't cry or anything - But I think he was in shock to be honest.
The deputy manager spoke to me on friday (she is leaving) to try and reassure me that the boys will be ok with her gone, she is room leader in there room and really looks after the boys like they are her own. Any way another member of staff (a man!) will be replacing her as room leader and the boys LOVE hime they really want him upstairs with them so they are going to so pleased and probably wont even notice that the deputy has gone, So I feel a bit better about that.

Annie did you manage to get the black marker pen off of Laylas face? lol How was her party?

Emma so please W is loving schools sounds like to was exactly what he needed and wanted 

Laura any plans for the weekend?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Party was absolutely brilliant    Can you bloody believe she put felt tip on her face!!!!! DH was meant to be on duty whilst I had a shower. Idiot was sat watching the footie and thought because they were quiet, they were quite happy.

What's rule no1 Ladies?!?! If they're quiet it's because they're up to NO GOOD!!!!


I'll be back a bit later on for a full catch up... need to do some shopping before we try the school run for the 1st time. Hannah starts full time this weelk. I need to get Layla out of bed, into the car, down the road and into a buggy...all with her smiling - right?!?!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all, 

Donna how are things now with the boys? When do you start placements?

Annie party looked great as did your girlies! Love the Minnie mouse dress!

Hi Emma, laura, deedee


----------



## goblin1975

Silly iPhone I hadn't finished! 

Harry has been very poorly with a nasty cold. Yesterday his temp was pretty high and even a calpol nurofen rotation didn't cure him. He spent much of the afternoon asking for cuddles. He was a bit better this morning and has gone to nursery but is still bungee up and not eating bless him. I'm sat on the sofa feeling unwell myself am supposed to be revising!

2 weeks to my scan. Still sore boobs and tired, hoping tha means all ok in there feel a bit like it's surreal...

Anyway think I will go get the boy early. Hope all are well. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire, Boys seem alot better this week thank you for asking, although I am at home alot more this week so I am dreading next week when I have some very long days and DH will be taking them and collecting them from nursery! I hope the boys are ok with it.
I start my first placement on 1st November, I am still waiting to find out which area I will be in so I can phone relavent department and get my shifts.
Uni keeps changing things left right and centre and we are all very confused and stressed!

Annie sorry but I am still laughing about the tash! I can imagine the roasting you gave DH LOL

Claire hope you and Harry feel better soon

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Donna - Yes, there were a few choice words sent in DH's direction - Plonker, eejit being some of the cleaner ones!

Cant wait to hear where you'll be working. What are you hoping for?

Claire - Ooo, I hope these next two weeks go quickly! It sounds as if everything is ticking along well. Sorry Master Harry has been under the weather. Seems to be doing the rounds everywhere! 

Hannah still enjoying Big School - yay! 

Love to Emma & Laura x


----------



## goblin1975

Happy Friday afternoon all,

Annie, is DH forgiven for the moustache incident yet?  Glad Hannah's still enjoying big school!  

Donna, how is student life this week?  Have you found out your dept yet?

Just got back from a leaving do for our team assistant (the one that was pushed out by my line mgr), it was a great do but very sad to see her go, she was a legend.  I don't much feel like doing work now though!  

Had my MW appt on Wednesday, so I've had my blood tests done.  She also did one for antibodies but when I asked her about it she didn't seem to know what it looked for!  It wasn't my usual midwife as she was on holiday, but some dragon woman who had 'Supervisor of Midwives' on her badge.  When she heard that I was hoping for a planned c-section (she was reading through all my notes) I got a right lecture and only got her off my back by saying I'd have a rethink (which I'm not!).  I'll be pleased to see my regular MW next time, she's lovely!

Harry's a little better but still not eating well.  My poor little Harrykins!  He's also taken this week (so hopefully just cos he's ill) to clinging onto me when I drop him at nursery and howling when I go to leave.  Not a change for the better...  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Yes, DH is forgiven    He's floating way up on Cloud 9 at the moment as he's got a place in next years London Marathon. He's running for Macmillan. A group of us is going to come down to London the night before and make a real weekend of it. I'm going to try and find a nice Italian so we can all have dinner together the night before and DH can carb up    Then we'll be running round London cheering him on! ... I'm rather excited. I'm guessing it's quite an incredible atmosphere. 


Claire - Sounds like the Supervisor is a bit of a jobsworth! I some how got talked out of having a C-Section. I think perhaps they have to try and get the numbers down. You stick to your guns though. I cant imagine anyone declining you one after the experience with Master Harry! 

Hannah had her first birthday party for a Big School friend. I got chatting to a really lovely Mum who purposely moved to the village that borders where I live. She didnt get into the school there (so say the best in town) and said her little girl is top of the waiting list for a space. Is it bad that I hope she doesnt get one anytime soon    I may have found a half decent person at the school gates and she might be off!!! Not good! 


I'm taking Layla to see Peppa Pig Live at the local theatre on Sunday. Praying she likes it! Hannah has somehow blagged a trip on the train to Bath with her old nursery pal. Not fair!!! I love going to Bath!


----------



## buzzypop3

Hello Everyone 

How are you all keeping? Deeply sorry I have not been in a while... 
we have bee doing test after test after test, it got to the stage no more testing 
All settled now, Only chance in pregnancy is Donor Egg
So we are on that road, Going to barcelona... 
so just waiting for the clinic to get back to us regarding a start date 

HAve i missed much ? 
Will try and drop in and keep you all updated.. 
take care everyone and thank you for been there for me last time   
love 
Kath


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Kath!

My goodness, you have been busy! I hope you've been alright during all of these tests   ...Has the clinic given you any idea as to when they might be ready for you to start? 

We're absolutely here for you Kath. Please keep us updated and GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire how are you? is your scan next week? when?

Kath great to hear fromyou, what a busy time you have had. It all sounds very exciting please keep us informed. When are you off to spain then?

Emma how are you?

Callum is telling everyone he is going to school in january! Ihad to tell him it wasnt untill september to which he replied "arrgghh thats 6 years away" Bless probably feels like that to him. Hope he is this eager next year.

I have a hectic couple of weeks at uni, I'm in 6-5/6 all this week and next :-( Poor DH will be doing doing the nursery run.

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Donna bless Callum for being so excited about big school already!

Kath, lovely to hear from you.  Sounds like you are entering a new chapter, please do come on here and tell us about it all.

Donna, my scan is a week tomorrow at 12+1.  I'm absolutely exhausted already and it's only Monday, keeping my eyes open is a challenge and I have to go to a meeting at 3pm across campus, don't know how I will physically walk there let alone be engaged with the (doubtless boring) conversation once I get there!

Hi to everyone else.  *waves*

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire, its progesterone that makes you tired and sick in the first 12 weeks. Your levels will drop from 12 weeks onwards hopefully making you feel back to your old self 
Hope your meeting isn't to boring! I have lectures across 2 campus's tomorrow - hopefully all the walking is good training for when I start my shifts!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - I am loving your Madwife knowledge - it's so interesting! 

Claire - Hope these progesterone levels "do one" and give you back your energy levels! Yay, nearly scan day!!!! 

Dont spose you've changed your mind about finding out yet.....?


We converted Layla's cot into the cot bed a couple of weeks ago. She has tonight discovered that she can move around!!! .....aaaaahhh!!!! It took Hannah nearly a year to suss it out   

Love to everyone


----------



## goblin1975

Morning everyone

Donna thanks.  No sickness, but I'm making up for it in tiredness, my goodness am I shattered!  I'm having to do interal interviews this week for a project we're working on and it's so boring, I'm struggling to show pretend interest!

Annie, yay to the big girl bed but oh dear to the moving around!  This is precisely why Harry will remain behind bars until absolutely necessary, he's a little devil and will be off playing with his toys the minute my back is turned!  No I haven't changed my mind, and there's no 'yet' about it!!!   

I'm also waking up in the middle of the night worrying, DH's company not doing well and he's worried he'll be redundant again and before Christmas.  Not what we need right now...   We've stepped up his job search but there's nothing to even apply for!

I've got the day off tomorrow (hooray) to revise for my exam (boo) which is on Monday.  Scan is Tuesday.  Big week for me!

Claire x


----------



## buzzypop3

Hi girls

Thanks very much for they huge welcome back !!! 
I am good thanks - , Well i had some massive test done, but i am grand now.( really Have No Eggs) one ovary barely works and other one is there for show, doesnt function at all... I had cysts all down my tubes inside ( not nice) all gone now! 
Yeah so we went to spain, and had all our test done already and some more had to be repeated, like a pap smear, girls you would be very proud of me, I have overcome my vaginisum, nearly, I can tolerate nearly all tests in that region without valium.......  
DH is happy too  
Any how we just waiting now for the clinic to ring when we will be starting, so more medication, only one injection i have to get G.P. can do it,  I think its just tablets and inserting gels stuff... not really bother i just want to be able ah you know, to hold my own child in my arms etc....... and we have to supply the drugs for the donor or else give the clinic the money for the drugs but its cheaper to buy here and bring over, well that is the plan.. 
congrats Claire !!   you have a bun in the oven as they would say here   
Donna - hope College life is treating you well... 
AnnieR- thanks no the clinic hasnt given us any clue yet, i think we could be waiting a while though! 
Just have to wait and see 
take care - kath


----------



## AnnieR

Morning Everyone.

OMG - is it scan day today?!?!?! I cannot wait to hear from Claire!

Donna - Hope everything is going well. I see you're "on call" at your placement. What does that involve? 

Kath - I really hope the clinic calls you soon. You've been so brave. I'm really proud for you xxx 


All OK my end. Having a few toileting issues with Hannah at school at the moment. She keeps coming home with wet pants    The first time we concluded that she struggled with the tights I had put her in. I know she has the same habit as I did at her age - to not want to tear herself away from an activity and hold it til the very last second! 

However, the 3 occassions after the tights episode, she has had socks on and still wet her pants. Yesterday she had the audacity to tell me that a little boy had pee'd in her pants!!!!!!!!!!

OMG! I was so mad with her for telling a lie! 

So - she's been given a real telling off and explanation about what lie's are and how naughty it is to tell them. She's also been told that if she does it again today - her favourite doggy toy will be confiscated, then her teddy, then her nail varnish and I will keep going until her room is cleared and she gets the message! 

Grrr!!!! We shall see what happens today!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Checking in for news................................

Annie is Hannah's room empty? x x


----------



## AnnieR

The favourite doggy went yesterday & she had to watch her friend & Layla eat chocolate cake... Yes, I Am that mean!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

where is claire with news?


----------



## AnnieR

Still nothing


----------



## goblin1975

Dating scan element fine, dated ahead so now 12+6.  However, nuchal fold measurement at the very high end of normal / borderline.  Combined with my age (35) this is quite scary and based on these 2 factors alone I am high risk for downs etc, but need the blood test results too to get a final risk factor.  NHS will ring me within 1 week if high risk overall, or 4 weeks by post if low risk to give final risk factor.  Not a wait I'm prepared to take, I'm having a private nuchal scan tonight so hope to get the results either the following evening or within a few days.  I feel sick.  Sorry no personals and sorry so brief, I'm not coping very well.


----------



## goblin1975

My risk of major abormality eg downs etc is 1:15.  Booked in for CVS in the morning.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw Claire honey,

Sorry you are having to go through all this, How are you and DH coping?
Its a conversation we all dread having but do you feel you could cope with a child with downs? or have you not thought that far ahead yet?

How quickly will you get the results of your CVS?

Is there anything I can do?

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

No we couldn't cope but ultimately don't think it's fair on Harry so won't proceed on that basis. The results will be Tuesday due to the weekend. I can't believe that come Tuesday I will probably be deciding to murder my baby how will I ever live with that. I think all you can do is pray for us but deep down I know it's not good news.


----------



## Donna Taylor

I text you honey but not sure if I have the right number.

Honey please don't think of it as murdering your baby, no its not going to be easy but you have harry and your unborn child to think about.
Try to stay positive there is still a chance that you could fall in the 14:15 that are ok 

I cant imagine what you and DH are going through I just wish there was more I could say or do! No one should be in the position your facing.

All my thoughts and Love are with you x x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - only just spotted this. What a horrendous thing for you and dh to be going through. So unfair. My thoughts and love are with you both.xxx
If there is anything at all practical I can do (look after H to give you time with dh, eg) or if you fancy a chat please let me know.


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna and Emma for your support appreciate it.

I had the cvs this morning and now very sore and resting. Nuchal measurement came back better and below cutoff points but I was shown my blood test results and they are the main problem with Papp-a being very very low and hcg being high.

Emma it was Stephen Burrell who did the scan and cvs . 

Anyway it's not looking promising although they were keen to emphasise the 14:15 chance it's ok I just don't feel it. I sense something is wrong.  Also a low Papp-a result is associated with adverse pregnancy outcomes incl placenta failure, iugr and premature labour so even if downs was eliminated there are other problems. 

I probably won't be on here for now but thank you both for caring. And yes Donna you have the right mobile no. Sorry I didn't reply.

Take care.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

SB is very good, I believe, at what he does (if a bit lacking in people skills). 

Seriously Claire, if there is ^anything^ at all I can do just send me an email or ** message. Dh is away and I have few plans over the weekend so am more than happy to do anything I can.

Take care of yourself. My rather cursory googling after reading your post suggests that the CVS itself is quite a physically gruelling ordeal (to say nothing of the emotional aspect). Hope you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire you probably wont read this but I want you to know I am thinking of you and hoping for a better outcome than you are anticipating.
I hope you are baring up after the CVS ((hugs))
I guess we (you) just have to wait now and see what your are dealing with (f anything) on tuesday. Do you have an appoitnment or will the phone you?

Its times like this I hate being in London and away from you guys.

Lots of love

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Oh Lordie, I'm so sorry I didnt see this sooner   

claire - all my love and thoughts are with you. I've got everything crossed for you and DH    Praying for a good result


----------



## goblin1975

I absolutely cannot believe I am typing this because I felt certain I was in store for a horrible outcome, but I've got the all clear for Downs (the main thing we were at risk for) and Edwards and Pataus.  I get the full result looking at all the chromosones in 2 weeks so still some finger crossing required, but the risks there are much much much smaller.  I also may face placental issues leading to low growth rate in the baby but I will cross that bridge if I come to it.  They will look at measurements at the 20 week scan but I may buy a scan in the meantime...  

I have booked to see the MW in the morning as I am going to demand she tries to find the HB.  I need to know the baby made it through the days following the CVS.  I am pretty sure it was ok yesterday, as I felt a kick, didn't believe it was possible so early and looked down in disbelief in time for it to do it again and my stomach sort of rippled, right where the baby was at the scan on Friday.  My mum thinks it was just letting me know everything was ok.

Some big thank yous:
Emma, thank you for coming to my aid and visiting me while DH had to go out on Sunday, I am so very grateful and it was lovely to see you, if the conversation was probably a bit miserable from my side!
Donna, thank you for the texts and of course for the beautiful flowers you had delivered to me.  It was so good to know you were thinking of me.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Phew, what a _huge_ relief. So pleased for you and dh.  Bet you're exhausted now. What time did you get the call? Hope they didn't keep you waiting for hours.
How are you feeling physically? Any better? Did your parents still go off on their travels? Sorry, too many questions.

It was lovely to see you and the gorgeous Harry the other day. We really must all have a proper meet up.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire I am so relieved for you and DH. I feel like I've been holding me breath since last week which is only a fraction of what you have been feeling I am sure.
I am so pleased the outcome was more positive than you had feared ((hugs))

How are you feeling about it all?

I completely understand you seeing the midwife tomorrow, I would do exactly the same but do bear in mind that hearing a heart beat this early is 50/50 chance so if she is unable to hear it don't think the worst.

I love it that baby gave you a little kick to say " I'm here mummy" you have a fighter on your hands there 


Hope you have some time off work?

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello again Claire,

Annie just sent me a message via ** to ask me to pass on her best wishes to you and DH and she is so glad it was good news.
She was on DH's Iphone but had to go out which is why she has asked me to post on her behalve,
Her Iphone met its match with the kitchen floor I believe - but thats another storty lol

Right back to the assignemnt

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

beat me too it Donna!

Claire - I agree with Donna. I understand why you'd want to hear the heartbeat but it is tricky at this stage (my mw refused point blank to try for anyone before 16 weeks, whatever the circumstances). You don't need any extra stress.


----------



## goblin1975

I know you're right re the HB, and the MW said the same, but I talked her into it, and (luckily for me) she found it, very faint and it took a while, but it is there.  Phew.  I have also been given a phone number to ring to discuss the test results as I don't really fully understand them and I want to (rather than imagining all sorts), and the MW couldn't shed any light as a community midwife so I am ringing a hospital one later.  

I also saw the GP and he has signed me off for 2 weeks.

Physically I'm feeling much better, nowhere near as sore.  Emotionally, I'm not so sure, a bit of a mess I think.

Emma the call didn't come untl 3.45pm and I was starting to go out of my mind.  My parents left for their holiday as planned (their taxi was coming at 3.50pm so the results came just in the nick of time for them!).  They have texted me from Bangkok where they are refuelling before continuing to Australia.  I could really do without them being on the other side of the world for the next 5 weeks but I suppose I will just have to grow a pair and cope.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm here, i'm here...i have snuck into the kitchen and put Dora on the tv & given biscuits for extra distraction.

Sod the bad parenting, this is far more important.

Claire - I am sooooo relieved you got good results, beaming that little person gave you a nudge and that the Madwife found a heartbeat  Next she makes an appearance (baby not MW!) - have a little chat and tell her to grow like a weed! big and relentlessly strong 

So sorry I havent been in touch as much as I should have been the last few days. What seriously bad timing for me to drop my iphone on the floor 

I think I have all old numbers on my old mobile phone  Emma/Donna - did you get any mesages from me?

Sorry that this message is so dis-jointed. I have alot to fit in and very little biscuit time left!!!!

So, no more scans til 20 weeks? Surely they can do one at 16 weeks for you for reassurance?!?! I think you deserve it!

Did you get through to anyone to explain the results further?

How's DH?

I'm so sorry your parents have gone away. Dont you dare feel like you have to "grow a pair". I know you've got a great relationship with your folks and that they're a phenomenal support to you. Naturally you are going to want them close at this moment in your life......

for the next 5 weeks, you've got your FF family  Me, Donna & Emma will provide the same hugs, reassuring words, hand holding (all physical or cyber of course!), and anything else you need.

and in a few months time, I am bloomin getting in my car and personally coming to give this *very* special baby a huge squeeeeze and oodles of kisses! ...Non negotiable btw  Lord help my credit card if it's a pink one!

oooo,I wish i could give you a big squeeze right now.

Absolute bucket loads of love from me to you, Dh and beautiful Master Harry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Everyone,

Claire, what bad timing that your parents are away, I am sure they feel awful and are worried sick about you but it cant be helped that they are away they weren't to know.
As Annie said it is completely natural you want your parents home and I am sure they want to be here to but in the mean time we are all here for ANYTHING you need.
I offered before and the offer still stands you are only 2hrs from me so shout if you need company - I want to 

Have you been able to speak to anyone yet about the results?

I really think you should speak to MW about having an earlier scan, you shouldn't have to pay for one not under the circumstances.

No texts from you Annie  My number ends 4931

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks for the words of support.   Starting to find it all very surreal like it's happened to someone else.  My brother has just told me he is glad I've been signed off, I hope I'm not acting flaky... it's unlike him to have an opinion like that!  Anyway been trying to keep busy, even popped into the town centre this morning, but I only bought a bath mat and some eggs, how exciting!

They said no interim scans as there is nothing they can do with the results anyway.  When I spoke to the hospital MW yesterday she said she'd ask the consultant if I could have a 28 week scan to check on growth, seems I'm victim of the postcode lottery as usual as in some areas a scan every 4 weeks from 20 weeks is standard in my situation.  I might book some other sort of scan either before or after 20 weeks, anyone got any ideas what to have?  

Oh Annie, you will be so cross with me, the MW asked if I wanted to know the sex as they can tell for certain from the CVS and I said NO!  

Anyway might go and do some low-key fridge cleaning...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I did know they could tell you from the CVS results, but my concern for ickle's welfare far outweighed my desire to know if we have a pink or blue -    .....at the time anyway. We could always make a little phone call, couldn't we?!?!

LOL - just kidding   


See, i thought it made perfect sense to scan you every four weeks. Bloomin NHS and their postcode lottery! Keep pushing them to give it you! 


Big hugs x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire did the hospital MW make the results any clearer for you? Do you know more about what sorts of things you could be facing in the future?
Is there a chance though all could be 100% fine? or do they results mean that there will be something wrong but not something major?
As for the scans, if there is a high chance that there will be a growth issue and this is picked up at 20 weeks then I think the hospital would have to give you monthly scans from that point till such a point they felt baby would do better in the outside world.
If there is a growth/ placenta issue then the only way to moniter it and its effects on baby is by regular scans so I would be horrified of there weren't offered from 20 wks onwards if a problem was detected. - Not sure if thats any help.

You have been through a huge amount and I am sure its taken its toll on you so 2weeks off is a fab idea! You still have to get your head round things and its a chance for you to really take care of yourself! Hows DH?

Donna x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

I think you were very strong to say no to finding out the sex in the circumstances btw Claire, I would have caved in x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Yes, taking time off is deffo a great thing. No way could I be in an office and be trying to process this weeks events aswell. 

You need some brain breathing time x


----------



## goblin1975

My understanding is that the risk was directly linked to downs. they have checked for the 3 main conditions which are all clear. There maybe a problem with another chromosome but less serious but more likely there is no chromosomal problem at all according to the hospital lady but it's best to check. While my fear was downs I'd rather it was all clear but With my luck lately I am of course concerned. The results from my blood were so off the scale I can't help but think there must be a reason.

As for the scans I have read some online threads and growth problems are linked to my set of blood results. However there is a mix of those who had to deliver early, those who went to term but babies were small and those who went to term or over and had average or large babies. My concern from my reading is that problems with growth often don't appear until after 20 weeks so how will we know if noone checks?! I've ramped up my diet so I'm doing all I can to help him or her grow.

Cx


----------



## goblin1975

You're right Annie I couldn't contemplate work right now, my head is still reeling and I keep thinking I could have no baby now if the results had been otherwise. I don't know when I'm going to snap out of this but I hope it's soon!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire take all the time you need ((hugs))

Not sure if this is useful but I came across this in my notes: ARC ( Antenatal results and choices) They are based in West London - 02076310280 Just thought they may be of use if you need anymore help, explination or support around your CVS results.
Oh and for the record I think pink 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - I reckon you will get lots of extra scans. Although officially it is just the 20 week one now, if growth is an issue they will do lots of extra ones at that particular hospital. When I was pg with R I measured big (above the normal scale) so was monitored very closely. I think I had scans at 20, 28, 34, 36, and 40 weeks.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Ah Excellent news Emma!


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna, I got in touch with the arc when I had the initial results so I might contact them again. 

It's good to know that that hospital will monitor if there's a problem.

I went to see the consultant today about birth options and I don't think he would have said no after reading my notes so elective caesarean it is!

Anyway got some chocolate muffins in the oven so think it's time to make a cup of tea.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Fab ticker Donna!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire how are you? I am pleased you are getting the C section you wanted, 1 less thing to fight for or worry about 

Annie how are you? Was your I phone insured?

Emma How are you?

Anyone got any exciting plans for half term? I am hoping to take the boys to the London Aquarium later in the week IF the behave!
Did I tell you how fantastic this government is, I get an NHS bursary for doing my course which for me is £890 a month they also pay 85% of my childcare so becasue of that they have stopped our housing and council tax benefit becasue apparently we have 2 much money! so because they pay rent etc in erreas it left us having to find £560 with 1 weeks notice to pay the erreas!
We will manage financially but it just annoys me that the government do nothing to help those who want better!
With Luke unable to work and the boys being under 7 I could stay at home and do nothing till then but I don't want to and this way in 3 years I will be working and paying back into the system - but they don't see it like that!

Sorry moan over, lap top battery about to die

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - How frustrating!!! This country's benefits system is such a joke at times. 

Dont worry - I am going to win that Lotto one day and sort the whole Vag Team out! 


Yes, my phone was insured. I'm just waiting for my replacement to arrive....come on already! 

Claire- hope you're having a chillaxed weekend. 


Dh is home for the next two weeks - wooop!!! I have a 10k run at the end of November, so must, must get some training in whilst he's around. Only thing I have been doing lately is eat!. I feel such a pig. 

ooo - I made a start on my Xmas shopping today! DH & I were meant to go together, but I had to drop him home...he had a hangover and I had to pull over the car to let him puke - lovely! At least i got to shop in peace! Could really have done with my bag carrier though - lol! 

Ooo - it's my birthday on Friday and my BF is a few days after. She's throwing a Halloween Party for us! Look out for the piccies! I'm going as a pumpkin!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Its ok that I don't get any extra help, I mean we can afford to live - Just! and I did choose to do this course but if they looked at the longterm benefits (ie me returning to work and paying tax!) then I think a little help would go a miss!
I get a 25% reduction of council tax for being a student so atleast thats something!
What is annoying si that we have been trying to sort this out since July! and noone seemed to know if we would get anything, has no one been to uni before! obviously not becasue they make it so bloody hard to get off benefits!
They originally told us that becasue DH is disabled and still gets a very reduced about of disablility benefit we would still get help with rent then get a a letter saying its all been stopped and we are £500 in erreas! Just wish they could do there jobs.

Our house is being knocked down and re built next year so we will start looking as rehousing options in April! Then will be in tempory accomodation for about 3 years! 18 months if we are lucky!

OOOhhh Turning 30 again are we Annie! I had never noticed your birthday was so near halloween - Doh!

Hope you all had nice weekeds, Claire I hope yours involved having your feet up!
ine involved getting seriously pi$$ed off at the inlaws but thats a whole other story!

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

How is everyone? x x


----------



## AnnieR

Again??, again? - there's no again Donna.  I am about to turn thirty. I just have two years experience of it now  

So, you never connected my birthday with Halloween?!? hmm, I must be getting good at my disguise   

I'm hoping i get lots of bars of the new Dairy Milk chocolate bar "bliss"

OMG Ladies - your assignment for the week is to go get yourselves a bar and enjoy. It seriously is bliss!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Annie,

It is totally delishious but pricey for only 6 squares of chocolate! Or am I just greedy lol

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

I've never heard of Bliss... must remedy that!

Annie how wonderful that you are turning 30 again shortly!   Will look on ** for the photos after the Halloween party!  

Donna, I'm not sure what this government is playing at either.  This proposed child benefit cut will affect us, despite our household income being a fair bit lower than our 'unaffected' neighbours, makes me so cross, not that they are making these cuts but that they are not fair in some cases.  I agree, you are making great steps towards improving your prospects but instead of supporting, they take away.  Ridiculous!  

We're having a mini Halloween party.  I've got Harry a dracula outfit!  

I'm having a bit of a wobble about my full chromosome results.  On a forum I had been reading when I was waiting for initial results, a girl who got the all clear for the initial results like me has been delivered a blow with the full results with a rare condition incompatible with life on another chromosome.  I've been in touch with the ARC again today as I can feel panic rising again and they've done their best to be reassuring but of course I am still feeling a bit panicky.  I have another week to wait yet for the results.

Anyway, I seem to have wasted today entirely and done nothing useful at all, when I had a list of jobs I needed to get done.  I suppose there's still time to muster some get up and go.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone

   Claire step away from the internet. (although I would have done exactly the same). This is easy for me to say but try not to worry and stress yourself out any more than I am sure you are already under the circumstances.  
When do you get the full results? Will that be by post or a phone call again?

Annie getting ready to turn 30    I'm at a party (with out the boys woo hoo) on friday so I'll have a little drink 
for you  

Emma how are you?

Kath, Laura hope your both well if your reading   

I have so far endured 2 days of my 3 days of trust induction! some of which has been really useful and some of which as been mind numbingly boring!  
Tomorrow is the last day and we are having a tour of the wards and a tea party    plus finding out some more about going out in practice! I go out NEXT WEEK! They are actually letting me loose on pregnant or postnatal women 
    

Hope everyone is well

Lots of love

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

I have had a really loooong day. Went to Bournemouth today for a work thing. I saw the girls for about half an hour   

Another crazy day tomorrow. Holiday Club, nursery, work, car in for service, haircuts all round and then perhaps collapse at around 5pm crying about how much the day has cost me. I cant seem to keep hold of cash for want of trying at the moment. There's always something   

30 i feel more like 100 today   

Love to you all my Lovelies, but I am off to BED!!!! 


Donna - eeeeekkk!!!! How bloody exciting! Cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## AnnieR

Hi! 

Just checking in! How is everyone?


----------



## goblin1975

Finally got my results, later than anticipated to add to the drama, but the full chromosome analysis shows no such problems with the baby at all.  I still have an IUGR hurdle due to possible placenta issues and I am at higher risk of developing pre eclampsia (not sure why), so the next 24 weeks cannot go by fast enough.  however, a girl I've been talking to online who had a 1:5 risk and extra growth scans due to fears of IUGR is now being told at 36 weeks that her baby is larger than it should be, so it could easily go the other way.

I'm signed off work for another week, GP had already signed me off for extra time as the results weren't in when I was due to go back to work.  However I really think I need the time to get over it emotionally, this has truly been the worst 3 weeks of my life and I just hope and pray that the stress is now all over.

I am due to see the MW on the morning I'm due back to work, so I'm going to ask her to listen for the heartbeat again before I roll up to work with my now substantial bump.  

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - I am so relieved the results are back and all clear    Incedibly happy for you.

Does your office now know that you're preggy? and why you've been away? 

I completely agree that you should take all the time you need to recover from this unbelievably stressful last few weeks. If you dont feel ready when this week is up, then please ask for more time from the GP. You and little person (AKA Ickle Annie) deserve the opportunity to relax and begin to enjoy! 


I heard some good news last night. A Lady who I know via another friend is finally pregnant after many many years of trying and treatments. I believe this was their 3rd attempt after going to Spain and using a donor egg. She has her 12 week scan this week. Absolutely thrilled for her. Nicest Lady you could ever hope to meet and has wanted nothing more than her very own baby for as long as I've known her (a good 10+ years)


I've been in London all day today for a work thing. Very interesting (some bits distubring!) visit - but such a long day and now I have reason to believe that i may have picked up a tummy bug that Layla had this week. Not good!


So - off to my bed with a huge smile that our Claire and Ickle Annie are just fine x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire glad everything is ok, what a worry for you how is DH? Take as much time off as you need! Do work know your are pregnant? well they sure will when you return with bump in tow!
4 weeks till your scan then? did you decide on having a private one before or after?
Hows scrummylil Harry?

Annie how are you? loved the birthday photos. How are your girls? Has Hannah stopped having accidents at school or does she have no toys left now lol

Emma how is WIll getting on at school?


Well my 1st week as been amazing! I was on call monday night and got the call to go at 9pm! I went to a fantastic home water birth women was amazing as was her partner. I supported them as much as I could and took mums pulse, temp and listened in to baby between contractions. I cried when baby was born it was just amazing I felt so privalidged to be there at such a momentous occassion! But boy being up for 28hrs was tough! Only just recovered!
The rest of the week I have been at booking in clinic, antenatal clinic and doing post natal visits. I have been taking BP but still finding that a bit tricky. I also got to palpate 2 women at antenatal clinic but that felt nothing like the dummy so was a real learning experience!
I am really enjoying it so far but OMG I have never been so tired in all my life! Got 2 days off now till I am on call again saturday night 


Lots of love

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening Ladies!

Glad you liked the photos Donna. Godd aren't they? It was such a fun night. Our friends put so much effort into it. They completely did their house out in Halloween decs. O, I did have a good giggle. The excitement of getting dressed up alone....I'm such a big kid   

The girls are just luuuussh!!! We took Layla to the cinema for the first time at the weekend. She was an utter angel. Sat still for the duration of the movie. So proud (and relieved!) She's also soooo funny. She has us in stitches all the time. Silly things like she recently said to DH "thank-you much Dad" ...maybe you had to be there! She is so ace. I wish I could freeze her at where she is now...just for a while. It's really enjoyable.

Hannah finally cracked the pee problem. I went and spoke to the teachers again after reaching the end of my patience. Ever since they have been making an effort to encourage her to go to the loo before they move on to a new activity. Been 100% ever since.

I got to go into school with her today    They call it "Mothers Monday"!!! they do it once each term. It was really interesting. You launch them through the door every day, but dont really know what goes on beyond that. Getting info from them is like the proverbial "blood from a stone"! Well, now I know.

It was fascinating to see how her teacher actually teaches them. She totally "wowed" me! Just shaking a tiny tambourine had 26 kids freeze on the spot with their arms folded, ready to listen to their instructions!!...i'm buying one! It's genius! She had them engaged the whole time she was teaching them new words. Very impressed!


Emma - How's Will getting on at big school?? I'm beginning to feel like I'm back at school!! Every day that poor girl gets home from school and we're pretty much straight to the table to do all sorts! Phonics, sight reading, numeracy, book reading, hand writing practice and that's just with one person. How on earth do people with more than 2 keep up with it all?!?!  


Donna - glad things are going well, albeit rather tiring! I'm exhausted just reading about what you're up to!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie, "mothers monday" sounds like a lovely idea. Sounds like Both you and Hannah are very happy with the school 

Claire how are you? Bump and Harry both well?

Emma how are you? Haven't seen any updates on ** hope your boys aren't keeping you to busy.

I am slowly getting there with taking BP so hopefully the more I take the better I'll be. Palpation getting a little easier to 
I have done 2 heel prick tests now, still not nice making the lil babies cry but I wasnt shaking when I did the second one.
My mentor is getting me to talk to the women more when we do the post natal visit so slowly slowly she is getting me to do more and more! Next booking in clinic I am doing it eeeekkk my mentor will be there at all times though so I'm not going solo!
My days just fly by I am enjoyng to so much but I am still so tired and I am meant to be doing written work and/o reading in the evening but I am far to knackered! I've got to prepare for exams in January to aarrgghhh!!! I am sure it will all fall into place though 

Kath, Laura, Deedee - howdie if your reading

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, your midwife course sounds so exciting, I wish I was training to be a midwife!!!  It does sound tiring too though!

Annie, I agree, "mother's monday" sounds great!  Bet there are a few peeved dads out there though!  How lovely that Layla is at a great age!  Harry is a grumpy so and so at the moment, he's had about 5 teeth coming through at once and then managed to get an ear infection in both ears at the same time - and just 6 days after I'd seen the ENT specialist and cheerfully told him that we'd had no problems for ages!  Aargh!

I went to see the midwife this morning, mine is off sick so I had to see someone else, I've seen my midwife once and 3 different ones for my other appointments!  Anyway today's was very very nice, and quite new I think so she did everything very thoroughly.  She found the heart beat for me today, said it's quite fast, in the 'girl' band, which is what I'm starting to suspect.  My blood pressure and wee are all fine too, so I'm back at work today - hooray!  Never thought I'd be pleased about that.  I am absolutely dreading my anomaly scan though in 3 weeks, I'm panicking big time that something else will show up, especially now that the whole world knows I'm pregnant!

Not much other news.  We had a few fireworks in our back garden last weekend and Harry absolutely loved it, he was laughing his head off.  So cute!  

Anyway I am still going through my emails, what a lot to catch up on, I'd been off for nearly 4 weeks!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening everyone,

Claire how was it returning to work? how was your horrible manager etc?
Easy said than done but please please try not to worry about your scan, so far all is looking positive so lets just keep the positivity going      
Also I am sure you know this already but if it reassures you to see the midwife weekly you can ask to be seen weekly or fortnightly ect you dont have to stick to the usual schedual especially under the circumstances.

My midiwfery course is very exciting being out in pratcie just means I am learning new things everyday. I am getting better at taking BP slowly but surely. It looks so easy but is actually quite hard, for me anyway.
Also beginning to hear something when listening to baby with a pinard   
I am fine at measure height if uterus now so pleased about that and I am beginning to do more at clinic and at postnatal vists so hope in a week or so I will be doing them on my own! Well not on my own as mentor will be there but I'll be leading it  
I do not want to go back to uni in feburary    It will seem so boring

I can not believe my 2 will be 4 next week, I miss my babies   but also love them at this age  
Ryan announced this morning that when he gets big like a daddy he wants to be just like Jack the pumpkin king (nightmare before christmas) so he can pull his head off    Do I have weird children? I think so  

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Wow Donna! I am having envy moments reading your posts. This course sounds incredible, even with all the exhaustion you are feeling. Not surprising. You must be juggling so much    Keep up the great work. There are some lucky ladies going to have you as their Madwife one day    


Claire - Touching as much wood as i can get hold of, we've not had an ear infection in this house for a while now. However, the long days and nights remain as fresh as a daisy! I hope Harry is coping with this latest bout.

Eek - I forgot about anomally scan time      I feel this pregnancy is going to be a series of breath holding and finger crossing as we reach each new milestone. Dont you fret though. Ickle Annie is going to be just fine. She has me thinking of her daily and sending strong Annie to Annie positivity! 



ooo - they have Fathers Fridays aswell!!! 

Back to my Xmas shopping! Making some good progress! Amazon is my new best friend!


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!!!

So - not good news from my end. Layla had an uber meltdown at the school gates and embarassed the heck out of me. Hannah came out crying that she had a poorly belly. I thought she just needed the loo, but seems she has her first tummy bug. It's my day off tomorrow. I have a huge list of things i need to do. I spent all weekend indoors as DH worked and now my first chance of freedom has been scuppered ...AAAAAAAARRRRRRR!!!!!!

Cry, laugh or throw a few plates at the wall??


----------



## AnnieR

Just checking in. How is everyone?!?


----------



## AnnieR

Me again... I'm happy to keep the thread going solo for now. Perhaps you're all busy Xmas shopping?!?

Claire...is everything ok your way Have we had our scan yet?!?!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I thought I had replied I must have dreamt that one lol

Well I am on a study week and so far I have not opened a book! I did a huge food shop in asda on monday followed by some christmas shopping, Tuesday I met a friend for lunch and gave her a tour of the uni as she is hoping to come next year then today I went to bluewater and finished my xmas shopping - Get me!!

Claire how are you? I think of you all the time  hope you well

Emma how are your little tikes?

I am doing a hafl shift (6 hours) on delivery suite on saturday. I am quite excited it will be a great taster before I have my 2 week stint there after christmas.
I have a cold at the moment though, nothing major but I am taking EVERYTHING I can to try and get rid of it becasue if it gets any worse I wont be able to work :-(

Last week I took blood, removed a suture and gave an injection! LOVING IT

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

I'm here too, just been busy (intentionally, to block out the fact that I have my 20 week scan a week on Friday).

Donna, every time I hear more, the more I think your course sounds fabulous!  Delivery suite, wow!  I'm so pleased someone like you will be doing things like that, as some MWs are just plain awful aren't they!  Hope the cold is getting better, there are so many about at the moment aren't there, goodness knows how I haven't got one I feel so run down!

Annie have you recovered from the toddler meltdown?!

A quick update on my news -

Harry has had another ear infection (after the one in both ears 2 weeks ago) and the GP won't give us any more antibiotics so I've managed to get him in to see the ENT specialist at the hospital today for a new course of action.  I can't have another winter like last time!  

I'm in the process of doing up Harry's big boy bedroom.  The paint (blue, of course!) has been chosen, and I've just spent £600 online with Mothercare on furniture, bedding, and accessories.  Gulp.  And still more things to buy!  I was going to do a football theme but I've had a change of heart and now doing a cars theme.  I really want the room to be great, especially as we didn't spend much on the nursery due to DH being unemployed at the time.

I've been back at work for 2 weeks, my manager has been really nice (for her) and didn't even flinch when I said I'd have to miss 1/2 a day of a team course to go for my scan.  It's a bit awkward in the office though as my pcos colleague still isn't pregnant and has had all her clomid now, but didn't get her IVF referral as she's still 1/2 stone overweight.

Anyway I should go and do some work, before I have to fetch Harry from nursery for his hospital appointment.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Yay!! You're back!

Donna - I cannot wait to hear all about your shift on Delivery Suite. It'll be so interesting to hear what it's like on the other side! 

Claire - I dont want to add to the anxiety of the upcoming event, you are trying to avoid by keeping busy. I shall just say, I'm thinking of that day and keeping all possible body parts firmly crossed, whilst doing a "come on baby" jig   

Sad news that your PCOS friend hasnt had any success yet    Have "they" recommended Ovarian Drilling to her or is it too early?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hows the snow for everyone   

Being a community midwife in this weather is FUN!    

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## AnnieR

We havent had too much my way Donna. A slight flurry overnight Tuesday, but not enough to bring us to a standstill like last year. I do believe we're due some more in the early hours of tomorrow morning...we shall see!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Lucky you Annie we have been at a virtual stand still since tuesday, Its really bad.
We did post natal visits on foot today in about 5inch+ of snow! I will be working in the hospital tomorrow  long day though 8-8!

Claire how are you? do you have much snow? Will your scan go ahead tomorrow sending tones of love and +++++++++++ your way x x 

Emma hows things with you?

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi All !!!


Claire - How did the scan go?!? 

Donna - You working hard as ever?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Struggling Annie x x


----------



## goblin1975

Assumed you'd see my pregnancy announcement on ** Annie!  All went well, baby measuring a good size (bang on the average line) with a nice round tummy.  No problems seen.  Am going to have a private scan in about 7 weeks' time to check things out again, I have much more faith in private scans than NHS ones, I'm ashamed to say.

Donna, you are doing so well, hang in there.  

In other news, Harry is a joy, such a scrumpet.  His favourite word is still 'NO' but he's coming on really well, nursery keep commenting on how clever he is (very proud mummy!).  DH is expecting to be made redundant in January, so I'm starting to worry about that and how we will cope on SMP if he can't find anything quickly, as the numbers just won't add up this time, the shortfall would be massive.  Oh, and they have slapped cheek at nursery now, just what I need when I get one worry behind me!  I really want a normal relaxed pregnancy from here on in please!

Anyway, I'm at work and just quickly popped on (new desk/office, not in a v good position for doing personal things!!!).

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

How did I miss that Claire?!? No really, how is that possible?!?

Really thrilled that the scan went well. I have to say , I didnt trust my NHS scans either and had private ones, but that was more because I wasn't confident in their opinion of the sex!

Any chance we found out?!? I know it's a girl, but it'd be nice to hear that I'm right      

Where are we with girl names?? I have a few new ones that I love, love, love!!!

OK - how about "Nancy"? 

If I was crazy enough to go for a 3rd, it'd be top of my list. 

Or "Florence"? 

Or "Poppy"?


Donna...... you can do this. You are doing amazingly well. Hang in there


----------



## goblin1975

No, Annie, we did not find out the sex!!!!!!!!!   I'm starting to think boy again though!

Nancy - definitely no, reminds me of a nightmare on elm street!
Florence - ugh!!!!!!!!!
Poppy - I like that a lot but pretty sure DH will hate it.

I'm afraid the current favourite is Hannah Elizabeth, both strong family names.  I'd prefer Elizabeth as the first name (it's my mum's name too and my favourite name) but DH is adamant it's middle name or nothing.   (who said he was in charge anyway!)  I also like Maisie but again DH says definitely no!  (I did put him off Alice though by singing that song!)

For boys we like
George
Edward (Eddie)
Oliver (Ollie)

Unfortunately my Dad hates George, my brother says he would be embarrassed to tell people he had a nephew called Ollie and my mum had an Uncle Edward who it turns out she absolutely hated and therefore hates the name!  (Edward George is my current favourite).

So we're not doing well on the boys names front!  Any suggestions welcome.  We want traditional names...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Well, naturally i think Hannah is an amazing choice. Shows you have incredible taste   

Amelia ,Jessica Lilly,Emily,Megan,Holly,Freya, Libby, Lydia, Caitlin, Eliza, Jemima, Ava, Erin, Imogen, Tilly, 


Josh, James, Seb, Charlie, Max, Jeremy, Freddie, Alex, Noah, Ben, Zachary/Zac, 


Any of them any good?!?

I love this by the way!!


----------



## goblin1975

I do like Amelia, Emily and Megan but I have good friends with little girls with this name!  In fact, they're all nice names........... Same with the boys I like Charlie, Freddie and Alex but again I have good friends with boys called this!  Sigh.  Also like James but Harry is Harry James, so not sure that's "allowed" in the greater scheme of things.  Max is nice though, hadn't thought of that one.......... will run it past DH (bet he'll hate it!).

How is everyone?

I've been to see the MW this morning, so nice to hear the words "normal" and "perfect".  Measuring 23 weeks at 22+3 so that sounds good re the growth thing.  I'm booked in to have the flu/swine flu jab next week, hope I've made the right decision!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Soooo...what did DH think to "Max"? 

I find girls names really easy to come up with. I just encountered the same struggle as you....people we knew had already bagged them!!! Stick with Hannah. It's a winner    

Very pleased to hear that all is "normal" and going swimmingly with baby x 



Well, in case I dont get a chance to come back. Have a wonderful Christmas   

Thank-you all for another wonderful year of your support and friendship


----------



## goblin1975

He HATED it as predicted! 

*Merry Christmas everyone!  *

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,
Claire measurements are spot on! So that is very reassuring  Just so you know for future reference (you may know already) but everyone measures slightly different and +/- 3cm is still considered normal, fine and healthy. I wouldn't want you to pamic if you go next time and measured 2cm smaller than your weeks for example becaseu that would still be fine and wouldn't indicate a problem  All sounds like your little lady (or man) is doing just fine in there and after a pretty major scare I am sure all will be fine from here 

Annie hope the girls (and you) enjoy the panto

 
Happy Christmas to you all and here's to a fab 2011


----------



## AnnieR

Crikey - arent we getting slack with posting these days!!! 

So - how is everyone?!?


----------



## goblin1975

I'm doing ok - thought everyone was happier on ******** these days than posting on here so must admit I haven't checked for a while to see if there were any posts!  

Anyway, am just days away from the 6 month / 3rd trimester milestone and it can't come soon enough.  I've developed pain in my pelvis following a shopping trip on Saturday!  I was in a lot of pain after the shopping trip and could hardly walk.  It's not so bad now only hurts when I do some walking.  I'm wondering if I just overdid it or if it's SPD... not due to see the MW until beginning of Feb, so I'm going to see what happens between now and Wednesday when she has her clinic to decide if I need to book in and discuss it.  Otherwise it's going ok although the growth issue thing would start to appear around now so I'm a bit on edge about that too and dreading being measured at my appointment in 3 weeks' time.  It's fair to say that this has not been the most enjoyable pregnancy so far!

Harry's good, doing really well.  He's talking in little sentences now, and he is so bossy!  "Nanny sit here", "Mummy do it", "Daddy get it" etc.  The ear infections are still a drama, the hospital are absolutely useless.  Over a year later, and we still don't have a course of action.  He's now referred to see a paediatrician, but the appointment is 3 months after the referral from ENT and the follow up is a month after that (March!), and it seems pointless.  The problem they give now is "he has too many colds" hence the ear infections.  Well, he doesn't have any more colds than any other child at nursery, I don't understand why they can't address the problem instead of shunting us around all the time.  Sorry, that turned into a bit of a rant.  Anyway, I'm thinking of having him seen privately now as I'm so fed up of it!  Going to see the GP in a little over a week to discuss it.

How is everyone else?

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I hope the SPD has settled down now? Love that Harry is getting bossy and his personality is coming out such a cute age, Sorry to hear he is still suffering with his ears. You really shouldn't have to but looks like private might be the way forward.

Annie how are you?

Emma how are your 2 little tike's?

Callum and Ryan (especially Ryan) are soooo ready for school but still have another 7 months! It is effecting his behaviour and I just don't know what to do. We have tried punishment for bad and praise for good, have tried ignoring the bad and praising the good - Hard when the bad is hitting and punching other children! Tried really praising Callum for good behaviour and giving him extra treats or privileges but Ryan didn't seem to care. We have now gone back to a sticker chart to see of that helps.
Problem his because it is at the front of our minds all the time I think we jump on him for any little thing he does which possibly aggravates the situation as we are being a bit to hard on him - I don't know  I just worry he has ADHD or something although I am not totally sure that exists.

Uni continues to be very hard with assignments coming out of my ears and just not enough time to do them and be on placement working and be a mum and be a wife and be a friend etc etc
Just have to remind myself it will be worth it come 2013!
I totally screwed up my exam on Friday! I was so nervous and had a mild panic attack when we were called into the hall. Its been 10 years since I did a formal examination. I think I will need to resit in august but have learnt a lesson so onwards and upwards from here. When I have been out in practice I have put uni to one side and focused purely on my skills but I know realise the 2 go hand in hand and I need to be continually reading around my lectures etc.

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hi all,

Donna, have decided it wasn't SPD and just me overdoing it as the pain has now completely gone...  I need to take it easy but with my parents away and DH working longer hours that's not entirely possible!

I don't know what to suggest about Ryan's behaviour as I have no real tactics for Harry, he either ignores me, laughs or cries if I tell him off!  He does seem to 'get it' in the end, but I can't say I know what works and he's a different age group anyway!

As for the exam, I saw on ** what you said about the potato question.  One question will not make or break the exam!  2% means at best you will get 98% and at worst, I imagine you will still do pretty well knowing you!  Never ever look back at the books after an exam!  Also, as an exam marker I can tell you that to fail an exam it really does have to be shockingly poor with no evidence of revision, and I'm absolutely certain you don't fall into that category!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Ha ha I wouldn't count on it Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire,I have to also confess to using ******** and not checking in properly! I apologise and am going to give a huge update to make up for it! 


Right, where shall I start...hmm, the girls?

Hannah appears to be doing really well at school. We've got a parent/teacher conference mid Feb, so I guess I'll get a more comprehensive idea of how she's doing. Guaging from what others Mum's have said though, I think she's doing well    (smuggo!) Hannah absolutely loves school, so that in itself pleases me immensely. 

I did have a bit of a wobble about her school recently. They didnt do particularly well in the recent league of local SAT results. Also, I went in to help out with the Nativity and there are approx half a dozen really disruptive children in her class. One boy in particular was just a little you know what!!! The school does have a real mix of people. It does take in from some less desirable areas, but I try to be a real advocate of supporting your local school and for my girls to know children from all backgrounds. Crikey, I grew up in one of these areas, so I can hardly turn my nose up! 

I just dont want this small motley crew to have an adverse effect on my little minxy and how much time is her teacher (lovely lady) having to spend keeping them in line??!!!??  It's just greated on me a bit. 

Layla? - well, she's a whole different kettle of fish to Hannah    Hannah was hard work at two because she was such a Drama Queen! Layla is faaaaarrr more confident. I truly have my work cut out with her. She's going to be one of the motley crew at school if I dont reign it in before too long    Not once did I collect Hannah from nursery and receive feedback that she'd been "a bit naughty"!!! Perhaps Layla has little person syndrome? She takes no prisoners! If you have a toy she fancies playing with, she will get it from you. Little thug! So - I'm trying to teach acceptable behaviours with her at the moment. Problem is, she's soooo darn cute   


Cringe moment of the year thus far..... Well, we're still wrapping things up with FIL's estate. I've been working hard to try and get things all sorted for MIL, alongside her Financial Advisor. However, he's retiring and is handing over his clients to a new firm. They had arranged a meeting with MIL to hand over and she freaks about anything to do with this topic. So, she called and asked me to be there again. 

I tipped up with Layla, all flustered as I was late and dripping wet thanks to a lovely downpour! They had already started chatting and were bamboozling MIL with questions as to where we were with certain accounts. So, the long and short of it was, I gave an update and the new chap asked if I wanted a job!!!!

I didnt take him too seriously and laughed it off. However, he called MIL the next day and asked for my number. He wanted me to go meet his HR lady and see if I could be a candiate for a job they were looking to create. 

I spent a week hyper-ventilating with fear...but was also a bit excited too. After 13 years in the same place, this felt like a chance for something new! Well, after splurging on a new outfit and sorting childcare, it was a total disaster. I was only there half an hour. My qualifications and experience in that field being minimal. I could just feel myself sinking in the chair. It felt horrible! In the past, if I've gone for a job, it's been for a role I know all about and therefore prepared for. I felt like I'd walked into a cave, blind-folded. It's for a job they "might" create and even if they did, it's months away and I did a really bad job of selling myself for it. Soooo...I came away beating myself up and lamenting about a wasted day off   

Staying with the MIL theme though....she's mentioned that she might have to dish out some pennies. So..now we're thinking about moving. I've got DH giving some of the rooms in the house a lick of fresh paint, just in case something comes up that we like the look of. Stay or go, that's the question tormenting us at the moment! Now, dont laugh, but our friends live on a gorgeous estate and we've always loved their house. Well, their next door neighbour may be moving at the end of the year and we're considering that as one option. It has absolutely everything we are looking for in a house. Snag - it's about 5 miles away from where we are now. Away from our Mum's, SIL,friends who are currently on our doorstep and it would mean a move of school for Hannah...so, we'll see how that all pans out! 

DH is working really hard with his training for the London Marathon. I'm really looking forward to it. We're going down to London the day before and the Ladies of the support group are going to go catch a show whilst the runners have a quiet night! Then all the buzz of the event the next day - eeek!!! 

Right - I think I've drivvled on for long enough now! I'll leave all of that with you for now


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, good to hear from you (and in such depth!).  I think the issue with the naughty children is the same in most schools, at least from what my parents (who were teachers) used to say - I'd ask them about it, but they're currently sailing around the Caribbean!  Sounds like Hannah is doing really well.

Harry is generally a good boy but he has been described by nursery as "spirited" at times, which I think is another word for naughty.  I don't think it's deliberate, he's just so interested in things and has to explore them....    

My view on houses, is that when you close your front door you could be anywhere (as long as it's safe).  To me, at the moment it's more important that we stay near family.  However when Harry is 10 we need to move (got my eye on a village about 10 miles away) so that he can go to a decent high school.  So we have 8 years left to save up (it's not a cheap area!).  

Sorry to hear about your cringey job interview, but really you should be focusing on the compliment you received at the outset, that sort of thing doesn't happen very often!

Donna, when do you get your exam results?  I hope you can look a potato in the eye!

AFM, well Harry is 2 on Saturday.  I did debate having a party, but I'm ill (cold), big, uncomfortable, more pelvic pains, heartburn, I absolutely cannot face several hours with a crowd of toddlers!  Instead, we're taking him out to lunch and having my parents and brother round in the afternoon to play with him.  

Also, we're going into a big boy bedroom with a single bed in a few weeks' time.  Any tips?  Should he have a pillow??

Right, better go, boss due back from meeting shortly.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Nice to hear from you both.

Annie Sorry the job interview didn't go well but as Claire said what an amazing compliment to be interviewed in the first place. Its all experience!
As for naughty behaviour we are struggling with Ryan as I have mentioned before although we have had 4 really good days in the trot now  I think for him her is bored and ready fro school! He has always been like this even from a abay he was frustrated he couldn't crawl, walk etc he always wants more and I think nursery isn't challenging him anymore - well atleast I hope it is that! I am terrified he will be "labeled" with something otherwise.

Claire, Harry's birthday plans sound lovely  sorry to hear you are feeling uncomfortable though. Are you having anymore scans? have you seen the MW lately?

As for me I finally start my 2 weeks on delivery suite before going back to university for 2 months :-( I am working tonight, thursday (day) and saturday night. I have to witness 3 more births before I can deliver my own - so watch this space 

Emma I hope you are well

Kath/Laura hello if your reading, give us an update when you have a chance.

Right I know I always say this but I think we really do need a meet up! Maybe once you've had the baby Claire?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - I really wouldnt worry about a party for Harry this year. Believe me, when he gets to school, it's all about the parties! Hannah has been to half a dozen thus far and has now submitted her requests for her own in May! She requires a Fancy Dress Disco with balloon modeller and face painter....   yeah, that was my reaction too! 

I saw the chap who offered me the job at MIL's again this week. Seems I didnt do as bad a job as I thought at the meeting. The only stumbling block is my current salary. They probably couldnt match it. So, still a bit dissapointed, but at least it wasnt because I'd lost my MoJo   

We've been looking at yet more houses and TBH, I'm over it all already. It's darn hard work looking for a place. That's before the stress of packing, solicitors, estate agents, viewings....I cant be doing with it all. DH decorated the cloakroom for me at the weekend. I spent my day off today, trawling the shops trying to find a canvas print of a "hot pink" colour. Damn impossible! Everything is green or purple! It seems that Next is out there on its own with a pink bathroom range    Nobody else seems to following suit   

Have you got a bed guard for Harry's new bed? That was the only thing we used for the girls and they're were great! They both had pillows straight away. Hannah loves hers, Layla often throws hers on the floor! Other than that, just go for it. Neither ocassion was overly eventful for us.


I thought I might start priming Layla, ready for potty training. I've had a potty out for months, but she's shown so little interest, it had actually gathered dust!!! I whipped her nappy off at tea time and tried to get her to sit on a potty. I just ended up mopping up pee! Soooo...looking forward to the real thing massively - NOT! I have a real bad feeling that its not going to be as easy as it was the first time   


Donna - How bloomin exciting! I imagine it to be just like "One Born Every Minute"!!!! Do tell us all about it!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire, we put the boys in big beds once they started climbing out of their cots so it actually made bed time easier for us.
We used pillows and quilts from the start and like Annie its was very uneventful.

Annie I dont envy you on the potty training.

Well my 1st night on DS was fab. I havent found my feet quite yet but it was enjoyable none the less.
I had a labouring women I looked after all night along with the registared MW but it all ended with a crash section at 4am!
Which was amazing to watch 
Even if in my rush to get my scrubs on I put on odd sized clogs lol 
Back tomorrow at 8am for more of the same, well maybe not the same hoping for a nice straight forward "normal" birth

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks for the bed tips, yes we were given a 2nd hand bed guard by a friend  .  Do you have a spare bedguard at grandparents houses or do you dismantle it and take it with you?  Harry will be having his daytime naps 1-2 days a week at my parents; he does have a travel cot there but I wonder if he'll want a big boy bed there too...  

Potty training!  We have a potty ready and we've shown Harry it as he was taking an interest in toilet habits, but I've not actually tried to potty train him.  He did sit on it but I think he just thought it was funny.  Not planning to do anything serious about it until the summer where accidents can be outside!  

Annie, yes moving does sound like a nightmare.  I hate having to rely on solicitors and estate agents too, so incompetent, or perhaps that's the control freak in me!  A pink bathroom, that sounds like heaven!

Donna, it sounds amazing, what a great job you'll have!  I'm so envious (well, apart from the odd and long hours, that is!).  I have week 28 bloods next week, do you know what they're testing?  In my blood tests leaflet it doesn't mention the week 28 bloods...

Me, I'm poorly bad, got a nasty cold and been off work yesterday and now today.  Oh, and heartburn, bl**dy hell, I missed this joy with Harry.  It was so bad I couldn't sleep this week, but went to see GP yesterday and he's given me a massive bottle of advanced gaviscon on repeat prescription and it was so much better last night!  The pelvic pains are also back and now I have pain in my thighs too so I'm going to discuss it with the MW on Weds.  I could barely walk on Monday.  Am dreading the MW appt next week incase the uterus hasn't grown enough, I do not want to be facing iugr next.

My parents have been away for 3 weeks on a cruise (yes, AGAIN  ) but they're due back tomorrow and I can't wait, I've been struggling with one ailment or another, and I could really use their help.  

Cannot believe my baby will be 2 in 2 days!   

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies

In complete sympathy with you Claire; I also have Mum Flu. The strain where you're entire body is screaming for bed, but you have no choice but to keep going!! I truly don't know how I've gotten through this weekend! 

With the bed thing. Both girls carried on using a travel cot at the Grandparents for a while. It never seemed to cause confusion or fuss. 

I ordered a potty book for Layla last week. It's helping with the priming... I think?!?! God, I wish I could skip this phase! 

Did Harry have a good birthday?? Did the Cruisers have a nice holiday?!?!

YES! That's the nail on the head Claire. I don't want to go within a foot of a Solicitor or Estate Agent. We went to look at a house at a new development yesterday & that was bad enough! Who bloody designs these houses these days?!? This particular house had a lovely sized lounge, over looking lovely views, with a tiny window!! The sales rep insisted it would be fine with some curtains WTF?? Honestly!!!! O, she was a gem this woman, she really was! She had an answer for every obvious design flaw! 


Right, thats my 5 minutes! Need to find energy for bath time! 

Ttfn- apologies for the ramblings. I am far from myself!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, has the Mum Flu gone yet?  Hehe, I think new homes sales reps are a breed of their own!!  

Donna, how are things?  How's the course going, and of course the practical work?

I'm still struggling with a nasty old cold, it's only marginally better than last week but my sickness record is so bad as I was signed off after the CVS for weeks, that I don't feel I can justify any more time off.  Saw the MW this morning, and measuring 29 weeks so very pleased with that.  I'd already booked a private growth scan for this Saturday but think I will still go along for that.  MW says I do have SPD and I need a support belt and to take it easy or I will end up on crutches.  Some evenings I can barely walk.  I have spoken to my manager and will be working from home 1 day a week mid-week from now on.  Only 7.5 weeks left at work anyway!

My cyst (do you remember last year I had to have over 20 nurse appointments to have it cleaned and redressed after having minor surgery on it?) has come back.  I've been given some cream to try and stop it getting any worse or causing problems, to use until after I've given birth at which point it will need to be sorted out again.  If the cream isn't effective I have no choice but to take antibiotics.  

I'm falling apart!

Harry's birthday was lovely.  Very low key which I feel bad about but with a cold and limited mobility I'm kind of stuck on what else we could have done.  He loves his ELC kitchen though, and his new books, etc.  Big boy bedroom should be ready by Saturday fingers crossed, I'm so excited for him, I hope he loves it (he should, I've spent a fortune!).

That's all for now.  Hope all are well.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire-how did the scan go??

Mum flu got me in the end. 3 days off work, but feeling lots better now. 

So much to catch up about as always, but it'll have to wait til i have the laptop. Can't do it all via iPhone!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all,

Annie, the scan went well.  The baby is measuring big, top of the range for head (same as Harry, his head was 95th centile when he was born), also longer than average and estimated weight above average (a smidge under 3.5lb at 28+6).  So, so far so good on the growth worries.  However, the sonographer said that the placenta is very low, too low for a natural delivery, and was amazed that the NHS scanner didn't say anything or book me in for another scan to check it moves up.  Now, I know that I am having a c-section but the NHS sonographer didn't know that at the 20 week scan, and there is always the chance I will go into labour earlier than expected, so really this would have been information useful to know!  The private scanner said I should be having another scan at 34 weeks to see what's happened.  Luckily I'm seeing a consultant at the hospital 2 weeks on Friday about the c-section so I'm going to ask him about it.  I have to say, though, overall I've found the NHS very negligent about my care since I got the all clear on the CVS.

Harry's off to see the paediatrician on Wednesday to have blood tests to check for 'immune issues' because of all his colds.  I'm going to insist on allergy testing too, although my faith in the NHS is at an all time low, so I bet I'll be contacting that private consultant.  We've just finished a course of amoxicillin but he's already rubbing his ear again.  

Anyway, that's enough for one day!  Hope all are well.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire that is terrible about the scan, do you have a scan report from the NHS? Does it comment on there where they found the placenta to be (it should) Definately mention it to consultant when you see him/her. Glad to hear that baby's growth is A+ so far 
Sorry to hear that poor harry is suffering, hopefully the test will show something becasue atleast then he can be treated poor mite. could an allergy be casuing the ear problems? I dont really know anythign about allergies and reactions :-(

Emma / Annie how are you? I hope you are feeling better now Annie.

I have the offical letter today confirming the boys school applications! Just have to wait now till 4th April at 5pm to see where they get into! Like everyone I really hope it is our 1st choice! Nail bitting time.

I have finished my 10week stint out in practice and I am now going back to uni for 7 weeks :-( I will miss working but be good to have some more teaching and time to refelect. I have witnessed my needed 5 births so next time I can deliver with my mentors help!
My last shift was on saturday night and it was one to remember for the wrong reasons. We had a 20wk lady miscarry. was very sad and her baby just looked 'perfect' like a little doll so beautiful. Was an IVF pregnancy which seemed to make it sadder if you see what I mean. I was proud of myself as I managed to keep it together in front of the family - they didn't need my tears! But I did cry after I just couldn't hold it in once I left the room.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh that poor lady.  Well done you for holding it together Donna, I know it will have touched you more than most.

Yes the NHS scan does mention the placenta, it just says it's fine or words to that effect.  She seemed very slap dash though.  At the end, she'd turned off the machine then said "Oh, I forgot to check the feet", turned the screen back on, scanner back on tummy, said "Oh yes there they are" and turned it off again after about 2 seconds, didn't even check if they looked ok.  So I'm not overly surprised to be honest.  I'm starting to worry about giving birth on the NHS though.  I hope you can reassure me otherwise Donna!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Um Claire that doesnt sound good about the scan, luckily she isn't a midwife and wont be delivering your baby.
Obviously every trust is different but on our scans it comments on the placenta stating whether it is anterior or prosterior then high or low! so just a comment that it is fine isnt really enough! I'd mention that to your consultant to! x x


----------



## goblin1975

It does say it is anterior in another box, but not that it is very low!  I'd assumed that was all fine, but apparently I should have been told it was low (am convinced the sonographer didn't even notice, much less think to put it on the report) and I needed to be scanned again at a later date!

Don't worry, the consultant will be hearing all about it!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - I'm sat here tutting, huffing and rolling my eyes! That's seriously not good! I'm relieved you're seeing your consultant soon    

I became very disillusioned with the NHS when my Dad was poorly. I wish I had got him to a private Dr as soon as he was diganosed. I never had issues with the staff. They were always trying hard to do a good job. Money and red tape always stood in the way   

I hope they do everything possible for our Harry   

Donna - So sad for that Lady. My friend who is a Midwife was present at a similar delivery. It upset her deeply at the time. Sounds like you did a remarkable job of being there for them   


Nothing exciting to report my end. Layla is a shining example of the Terrible Two's. I think Super Nanny would be shocked at her efforts    Hannah got curious with some scissors at the weekend and gave herself half a fringe! Luckily it's not too damaging. Easily hidden with a clip    But, I guess this is what we all signed up to    I hope it is a girl you're cooking Claire. I need someone else to be on the brunt end of a Diva


----------



## goblin1975

I'm still tutting and huffing as well!  Oh well, consultant in just over 2 weeks' time.

Annie, I have to smile about Layla the Diva!  How is Hannah's new fringe?!  My friend had to give her daughter a really odd haircut to cover up a scissor experiment and it took ages to grow out so I'm glad it was just a half fringe!

Donna, I see you got some good results from your practical work from **, what a surprise, not!  Well done you!

We saw the paediatrician today, well infact she was very very late (another tut and huff) so we saw a consultant instead and honestly he spoke the most sense out of the rest of the children's outpatients dept combined.  He agrees there is probably a mild allergy going on, but feels that it is better to manage a short term mild allergy than cut out cows milk (and I do agree with that), he doesn't think Harry has any immune issues and thinks referring him for that was a nonsense as if he had issues he'd be getting more than coughs and colds (again I agree) and thinks that he should be given grommits (hooray, finally someone who agrees with me on that too) so is going to write to the ENT specialist with his recommendations.

I've got the rest of the day off to have a rest, am still really struggling.  My maternity support belt should arrive in the next few days and I'm hoping that gives me some relief from this damned SPD.  I'm lying on the sofa watching my Sky + back log right now!  Did I mention that my boss has agreed that I can work from home one day mid week to help me with the pain (probably sick of seeing me shuffling round the office like a poor thing!) and I've moved all my meetings to be in my building rather than across campus to minimise the walking.  Bubs is kicking away like mad, very active indeed, less than 10 weeks until I hope to have had my c-section.  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire glad all is ok with Harry and you have seen someone useful, meaning you dont have to endure months of pointless appointments.
Yay for the grommits to, finally something to help him. is it a simple procedure to put them in? what happens with them do they stay in for a certain amount of time then come out? I'm unsure how they work.

10 weeks woooooh when did that happen! your speeding through your 3rd trimester  I am sure it doesnt feel like that for you.
Good to hear baby moving about well we like that alot! 

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello,

Donna my understanding is that the procedure is simple (harder for me than him) and that they fall out within a few years.  I had grommets and my mum said they put a stop to my constant ear infections, so I'm very hopeful, I just hope my stupid ENT consultant listens to the consultant paediatrician!

Got my support belt and it's helped a lot.  I hope it counters the worsening SPD so I can get through the next 6 weeks at work!

Hope all are well.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Grommits definately sound like the way to go then,  I hope Harry doesnt have to wait long for them.
Glad to hear the belt is helping  Anyway you can start your Mat leave before if you needed? 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Am trying to last the 6 weeks because if I stop earlier I will have more time on the end where I only get SMP which is not a good thing, our outgoings are too high for me to do that for long!  But if it gets unbearable I will have to bring my finish date forward!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hey Ladies


Really pleased to hear that you had a sucessful appointment with Harry. When there was a possibility of Hannah having them, the procedure sounded pretty staight forward. I think they might have to give him a general anaesthetic though. Apparantley ickle people aren't so great at sitting still whilst the tubes are inserted! 

I hope they can do the procedure soon. I think it'll make the world of difference. 

Really pleased that the maternity belt is helping you. 3rd trimester!!!! yay! I truly cannot wait to hear that she's arrived safely and that you're both just perfect. Please dont push yourself to work on if you really are finding it tough going. It's not worth you running yourself down before hand. These things have a way of working themselves out. Who knows,we might win the lotto and then you wont have to go back to work at all   

How's DH's job at the mo? Did you mention a contract ending or did I imagine that bit??


Donna - I see today that you're not feeling so good. Hope a day off today helps lift your spirits. Here if you need us x 


I have parents evening tonight - eek! Hope Hannah is doing well    I have to go solo as DH cant get home from work in time. Looks good hey    

Right - school run time. Can't wait until you Ladies join me in this fun activity! Especially when it's raining cats and dogs!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I'm ok thanks Annie just feeling really run down, My B12 is due next week so think that is the main reason although it doesnt usually effect me this bad.
I have a 2500 word essay to get done to which probably isnt helping.

I can not wait to join you on the school run (although it will be mainly DH doing it I suspect till I qualify) Jut waiting now till 4th April at 5pm to find out which school the boys have been offered! Hope its the same one!

Emma how are you? we don;t hear from you much these days? My sincere apologise I am mortified that I missed Robins 3td birthday!
Belated Happy birthday to your little man did he have a fab day?

Claire is the belt still helping?

Found out today that my brother and sister inlaw are expecting their 4th child!!!!!!! So I will be an auntie again 
Mixed feelings as you can imagine. They are both very happy though which is fab.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Yeah, have braced myself for a general anaesthetic for the grommits.  I'm not sure I'll be able to be there for that tbh, DH might have to do it, I don't think I could bear it.  Anyway, I need them to agree to do it yet!  The follow up appt isn't until 14 March.  So unimpressed with the NHS.

Oooh Annie, a parents evening!  Are you ready for the question "How do you think she's doing?"?

Donna, sorry to hear you're not feeling great, hope whatever it is goes away asap!  Wow, 4th child, what a busy household that will be!  Support belt (in fact, it's a support 'brace', what an awful word!) is still doing wonders for the SPD although it's not the most comfortable of contraptions to wear!

Working from home today, and I feel so relaxed, and it's such a relief after the course I was on yesterday, I was knackered when I got home.  Then I got very hormonal and burst into tears over nothing, poor DH didn't know what to do!  Just been to the chemist to pick up my prescription Gaviscon, I'm getting through it really fast so I'm glad I'm not paying for it!

DH's work is going well.  He's now by far the longest standing member of the sales team (people keep being sacked / made redundant!) and he's smashing his targets.  They're not a nice company though so I'm aware it could all change.  We were expecting a redundancy in January but he's escaped that by being the top performer, but he's still desperately looking for something else.  He almost got another job a few weeks ago, which fit much better with our life, but just missed out to someone with industry-specific experience.

Anyway, am prattling on.  Very relieved to be past 30 weeks, it feels like I've turned a corner onto the home straight now.  At least, it's in sight!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Claire,

Would work let you work form home for more days if you needed it?
Glad to hear DH's job is going well - long may it continue, well until he finds what he really wants anyway 

Yes SIL is very busy, I do feel a little jealous but then I do of every person thats pregnant lol hopefully be my turn again in 2014!

Are you hvaing anymore growth scans?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I would say Claire, that if you didnt have to be there for the general - DONT! I found it rather upsetting when Hannah had one for her plastic surgery (lip accident) last summer. I think DH would have been far better at it. He can detach himself from the emotional elements. Not that he's cold/heartless    Just very practical! 

That's great news that DH escaped redundancy and top performer - yay! 

Buckets of Gaviscon - brings back many sicky memories    I took a bottle into delivery with me. It was 1 suck on the gas and air, followed by one slug on the Gaviscon bottle. The Madwives were in stitches   

LOL! - Yes, I was ready for that question last night. Hannah's doing great. In all the top sets and progressing well. The teacher did have some areas for improvement, so we'll be working on those...whenever I can find 5 minutes. It's seriously hard work trying to help with the learning at home - particualrly if you have a Layla who wants your un divided attention! 


Donna - I swear that Jan & Feb challenge the happiest of people to remain so. I'm sure that once we start seeing some better weather, spirits will be lifted! Everything feels better in Spring! 

FOUR KIDS!!!!! How do these women do it?!?! I feel ready for a meltdown at times with just two! How on earth do you find the time to spend with any of them? 

Perhaps you could help them out and get some quality baby cuddles! Have little person overnight every now and again?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Annie, SIL eldest 2 are 5 and almost 4 so ages with my 2 really so would be good to have them over to stay but I honestly dont think I could cope. I would love to have baby over when he/she arrives but then I feel tat would be un fair to the other children :-(
Maybe I could have the older 2 then she could return the favour and have my 2 whilst I have her youngest to? dont think I am getting the best deal there though! although maybe I am depending on our you look at it lol

I went to see a friend today and her 1 month old he is such a chunky monkey and made me so broody but I know now is not the right time as I said yesterday 2014 will be bms time. Although hard to think that dh will have bms when we hardly have 's' now. DH is on the sofa most nights as he sleeps very irratically due to pain. Its his choice to be on sofa I might add.

Glad to hear Hannah is doing so well. Sets they have sets at primary school?

x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, yay, so glad Hannah is doing well at school.  I'm also a bit surprised that they have sets at primary school, I don't think I was in a 'set' until high school!

Donna, I think things seem better in spring too.  Luckily I have Harry's birthday at the end of January so I don't have the Jan/Feb slump as that's such an exciting time, but we'll be in March soon!  Plus of course you'll have your injection!  I think you find 's' will be back on the agenda for bms!  We haven't done the deed since I got my BFP, poor DH, he said he's "used to it".  Oh dear!

Not sure I would get more working from home TBH, think I'm lucky to have what I do!  Only 5 more weeks after today though, so it seems manageable now, especially with the support brace (ugly thing that it is!).  I'm going to press the consultant next Friday to get me another scan due to the placenta issue, and hope I can combine that with a growth scan.  If they say no, I will just have to pay again, it was only £90 so not too bad (although I would prefer to keep the £90 obviously!).

I know I rave on about him, but Harry is at such a lovely age.  He's really chatty and nice and polite, he says hello to everything (hello lorry, hello teddy, etc.) and then good bye to everything when he leaves it (bye bye newt, bye bye lorry), soooooooo adorable!  I've got him taking his milk out of a beaker in the morning now (I know, he's 2, I should have already done it!) so that's one less bottle to wash.  Just the bedtime one to tackle now!

Anyway that's enough waffle.  I'm so glad we're all chatting more frequently again.  I've set up a notification to be sent an email when someone posts on here now so that I can come on and reply rather than relying on noticing a post by checking in now and again, seems to work much better!

Back to work!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I have notifications to claire!
5 weeks left I am sooooo excited, and once again so wished I lived nearer you guys :-(

Well I had my injection on friday, a week early but I needed it! I feel fab now! I had my hair cut and highlighted on saturday, I was having blonde and chocolate for the winter but I have decided spring is coming so went back to my natural coloyr of blonde and a caramel blonde! Looks fab!
Going to have my eye brows waxed today (or may try threading again) and having a nice meal with DH for lunch as next weeked we will have been together 11 years! But we have a baby sitter this weekend as went out last night for my brothers birthday so thought we would make the most of it! I may have a facial today to but not sure that DH will want to wait around for me!

Must dash bath running

Love to all x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hey Girls! 

Glad you're feeling better after the jab Donna. I like getting my eyebrows threaded, but a decent therapist seem as rare as gold dust. 

Speaking of hair do's, I had a bloody nightmare at the weekend! One of my best friends does my hair usually, but she flew off to Dubai on hols - just as I was reminded about a special event ocuuring this Friday! In a panic I called a salon I used years ago. Award winning & all that jazz. Thought I'd treat myself & really wanted to look good. I also like the chocolate brown & o have caramel highlights. Long & short of this story (as on I phone!)... My hair was turned GINGER!!!!

I was there 5 hours in total getting it fixed! It was just a disaster. I'll tell you the rest when I get on the laptop, as there's more! 

Claire - aww , that's lovely that you're enjoying Harry so much. I remember feeling it had all come together just before Layla arrived. Have you got much planned for your last few weeks together? I was quite emotional about the end if our little twosome coming to an end-softie that I am! Will you still keep his nursery spot??


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, I feel I have to politely remind you that my hair is ginger!!!   Not for long though, soon as I'm able to get myself to a hairdressers after the birth I'm having as many blond highlights as you can fit on one head!

Harry will be going back down to 3 days a week at nursery (currently 4) so he will have Mondays with my parents as usual, nursery Tues - Thurs and then at home with me and the baby on Fridays.  I don't want to change his routine tooooo much as I know he loves nursery and he loves going to my parents too, so I don't want to deprive him (although obv will be expensive when I'm on SMP, luckily I get 4 months full pay from my employer).

Donna, am pleased the injection perked you up (and the hair do, etc, etc!).  5 weeks (well, 4.5 now) until I finish work, but just under 8 until I hope to have had the baby!  Scary...

All seems fine here.  Harry has a hearing test appt tomorrow, but I'm sure he doesn't need it, if he couldn't hear well he wouldn't manage the constant chitter chatter we have!  Oh well, suppose I'd better play the "ENT game".  I'm working from home tomorrow too, hooray!  Got my consultants appt on Friday morning, so hope we can pen in that date of 18th April for the c-section.  DH has booked his leave to coordinate so will be a disaster if they move it too much.

Feeling a bit funny about something though.  At pregnancy yoga, at the end we do the compulsory yoga bit where you lie in the dark and try not to fall asleep.  She talks a bit, nothing too vomit-inducing thankfully, but says things like "send messages of love and trust to your baby" and I just can't do it.  I don't see how this baby can trust me when I was ready to end its life if the CVS was bad news.  I'm so worried I won't forget what nearly happened, as I thought I'd be over it by now, but every time she says it I just feel awful.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie I eagerly await a full post regarding your hair.
I cant rememebr if I said previously so apologise if I have but I have been having blond and chocolate highlights for the winter then I have 2 or 3 blonde shades for summer well I have gone back blonde - I am pulling spring/summer kicking ans screaming into March lol.

Claire, Had the news from the CVS been different yes you would have terminated but that would have more than likely been in the best interests of the child and to Harry. It wouldnt have been a decision you would have made lightly or easily and I just thank god or whoever that you and DH didnt have to make that decision. Please dont feel guilty about what might have been as easy as that is for me to say just be thankful that it didnt come to that and you are one of the lucky ones. Next time you are in yoga instead of feeling guilty just think how incredibly strong your son or daughter is and how much they have faught against the odds first thought to still be with you and think how lucky you will be in 8 weeks time when you become a mummy to 2 beautiful children. 

I should have my exam results on friday eeekkkkk I am sure I have failed though will be gobsmacked if not!

Emma where are you

Donna x x 
Hang on to the good things and try if possible to forget the bad honey x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!


Claire - What you went through a few short months ago was no small blip in the road. It was major emotional trauma! I think perhaps we were all so happy that the results were great, that we didnt give you a chance to really sit and process it; part of which I think includes all the "what if" elements. I think it's completely natural to have that inner anxiety about how diffrently things could have been. I've been thinking about it since your post and I honestly believe that when you have him (although I think her   ) in your arms and you see that she's absolutely perfect and healthy, that it might help close that chapter. 

Please dont be so hard on yourself. I think having another baby raises all sorts of feelings/doubts/questions. I remember lying awake when Layla was coming, wondering how on earth I would be able to love her as much as I did Hannah. Absolutely petrified that I was thinking these things. Turns out it was love at first sight   


Donna - right then, as you asked for the full details - here comes one of my war & peace posts   

So, I had an appointment at 8:30, that was too perfect to be true. The girls had a party at 1pm. I needed to collect a dress on the way home from the Post Office, that I was hoping to wear Friday and wasnt worried, because if it was crap, I'd have the rest of the weekend to find an alternative. All sounding good thus far, right? How bloody wrong could I have been   

So, we spend a good few minutes discussing that I wanted a nice warm BROWN, with a nice scattering of caramels running throughout. I'm all smug reading the entire Daily Mail (supplements and all!) and drinking a hot choc. 

Go wash it all off, nice head massage, then back to the chair. Towel comes off and my hair is a screaming orange colour (i wont say the G word, apologies Claire for that   ) 

Stylist gives it a bit of "ooo, thats comes out a bit warmer than we were going for"....YA DONT SAY!!!!

Asks if I can go back in the week and she'll try and tone it down as she knows I need to be somewhere else. I think the shock in my face or perhaps the tears in my eyes, made it clear that I was going nowhere! 

So, they start re arranging sylists and clients to get fixing on me. Stylist asks if i need more money on my car and I duly go off wth sopping wet orange hair to put another ticket on. I call DH and give him a list of instructions and say I'll meet him and the girls at the party. I return freezing me bits off and a dozen different people take it in turns to come and put something on the orange. 

It worked, I'm now a browny red    she spent about 3 minutes cutting my hair into the complete style I asked it not to be and then sends some Junior over to blow dry it. She came back as I'm getting my things together and then says to me "we wont charge you for fixing it"... Inside I was thinking "is she kidding me?"

Then she speaks to the young girl about what to charge me, says her goodbyes and runs off! I got to the counter and they charged me £103.00. 

Yep, £103.00. The full whack. Full charge for having the most senior stylist. This stung a little. I was hoping, perhaps expecting a slight reduction for all the inconvinience and the fact that a billion Juniors did the donkey work and not "the most Senior" they were charging me for..... but no. 

I went off to the party to meet DH and the girls there, no time to collect the dress and suddenly started feeling a bit cheesed off. Had a rant to my girlie friends and ate a load of birthday cake to soften the blow. By bed time, the blow dry had died a death and my hair looked worse than when I walked in. Then I was 100% raging!

I stewed about it all day Sunday and had a headache by the time I got to work Monday. To cut a short part out of this saga, I'll just say that word got back to the salon that I wasnt overly happy and the Boss called me Monday tea time. She was really understanding and I explained that I wasnt cross that the colour went wrong, as these things happen, but more so about the way I'd been treated.

I went out and sorted the car parking charges
I re arranged my whole family & day for them to fix it 
Was there for FIVE frikkin hours!
Didnt get the colour I wanted
Got the exact hair cut I asked for it not to be
Had to wash and blow dry my hair myself in less than 24 hours

and they had the cheek to charge me the full price and a pretty steep one at that! I could hear the Boss cringing at the other end of the phone and there was alot of "yeah, that wasnt great" and "really sorry"

So - I'm back in tomorrow afternoon to have it re-cut and blow dried, which works great so it's all done ready for the party tomorrow night    I'll then go back in a few weeks and get the colour done again - if I can be arsed to sit there for 3 hours again! 


And in future, I shall just wait for my friend to come back from her travels and put my hair in a ponytail until she does   



You all still awake?!?!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Bloody nora Annie, I wouldn't have paid! They cocked up it should have been free! I trust tomorrows cut and colour in a few weeks is all free?


----------



## goblin1975

I wouldn't have paid either, that was mighty steep!   I'm surprised you're going back there though!  I had a stylist mess up my hair just before Christmas.  I went to a different salon as mine couldn't fit me in at the short notice I gave them, and my goodness the girl I got didn't listen to a word I said and cut it in the exact way I asked her not to do it, just like you!  I ended up going to my usual salon a week later to have it redone.  I even remember at the end her moussing my hair up into a VERY trendy style (think 18 year olds) and asking me if I was going clubbing that evening.  When I pointed out that a pregnant 35 year old with a toddler at home wasn't likely to be going clubbing on a Monday night in the snow, she looked a bit baffled and said that was a shame!  It was only in my appointment last week (regular salon) that the cut now resembles something like what I wanted!  And I tell you what, I will NEVER set foot in that salon again!

I think you're right, I think I didn't really process what happened.  The hospital were very dismissive after the clear result and I think I just felt like I should just be grateful and shut up.  Hopefully after the birth it will all go away.  DH says I should just not think about it, but that doesn't really work for us girls, does it!  Anyway, I had a consultants appt this morning and c-section is booked for 18th April and I have a pre-appt on the 12th April to discuss the procedure, give a blood test for MRSA and get my antacid pill to take the night before.  Fundal height measuring 32 weeks so that's good, and I've also got a scan at 34 weeks to check placenta position (and I wangled growth in as well, so I won't have to pay private again - unless I feel they aren't doing it properly!).

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

All sounds fabulous Claire 

I hope you didnt think I was being dismissive of your feelings or implying you should forget about it. I just wouldn't want you to be beating yourself up or feeling guilty about what might have been. All children are prescious, I believe that even more so now that I am learning more about the things that can and do sometimes go wrong in pregnancy. But your little prince or princess is even more special as you (and us) thought for a short while that you may never get that section booked or get to hold him or her. Count your blessings hun and as Annie said once you do hold him or her hopefully that will start to close the awful agonsing months you went through x x x


----------



## AnnieR

O wow - we have a date!!! I wont be able to fuction on th 18th. I'll be clinging on to my phone desperately waiting to hear anything! So, how did you pick the 18th? Is it a special day? 

Great news about the scans! 


Yes, the re cut and future colour, all free of charge. The girl who did it Friday was lovely. She made the cut 10 times better and even did a little up do for me as I was off to a party. It looked sooooo lush, that I only just took it out today    All's well that ends well there


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Annie so glad they have made amends with your hair, I see from face book you were partying  hard on friday night 

Claire I am also very excited we have a date I can not believe we (you) are so close! 

No exam results as yet ggrrrr Uni are so unorganised the right hand really never knows what the left is doing! So frustrating!
I am so so so so broody right now! I think becasue SIL is pregnant and Claire being so close to b-day. I'm the last member of the vag team to have pregnancy number 2. 
Not 100% if it will happen with DH's health though we will have to see.  He had some blood tests and has been called in for results tomorrow so fingers crossed it isnt anything serious! He already has to see a vascular surgeon for swelling in his calves which may or may not be either vein or nerve related!

Emma big hello if your reading 

Love to all x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Donna, hope all goes well for DH's appointment today.  And don't forget, you may be the last to have pregnancy #2 but you were the first to have 2 children! (I think anyway, if my memory serves me correctly)

Annie, glad you got the hair sorted!

18th isn't a special date, they do them 1 week before due date at my hospital, and that's a Sunday so this is the closest week day to it!  Nothing grander than that!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Nothing special to report. Just thought i'd pop in and say hello!

I did my first spinning class today. A new venture in to my efforts to get bikini ready for my first ever girlie holiday. Have I mentioned that one yet? Myself and 5 good friends are off to Spain for 4 nights. I am beyond excited. I wont know myself!!! I havent had more than perhaps a few hours of that sort of time in the last 5 years! Sleep when I want, read in peace, lounge around in the sunshine and do absolutely nothing..hmmmm! However - the 5 other girls are stick insects, so I've been making some attempts to not stand out as the heffer of the gang! As a result - I literally have a pain in my ****    Saddle sore! 

A friend that I work with has been induced today.  11 days over - eek! She was thoroughly fed up! She text me a moment ago. They started her off at 11:45 and she was 2cms. At 7:45pm, she was.....still 2cms! Bless her. Long night ahead me thinks! 

Hope all is well with everyone x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh I am glad I don't have to go through labour and things like being induced!  

Annie, your girlie holiday sounds great, I haven't had one of those since I went to Barcelona in 2006 and I doubt I will ever again!!!  You're mad to be doing spinning BTW, I've never done it but I saw the classes when I used to be gym-mad and it looked like pure torture!

I had to have a Health Visitors antenatal appointment on Tuesday, they give you the red book at that appointment in my area so I kind of had to go.  It was such a waste of time and I have to confess I did do a bit of eye rolling despite trying very hard not to!  

I saw the MW yesterday and my iron levels are low.  I thought I was tired and dizzy because of my low blood pressure, but no, so iron tablets here we come!  Hopefully though I'll feel a bit better once I get going on those.

No other news really.  Oh, except Harry has taken to waking up at 5.30am.  Why!!!!!!!!  We'd extended sleeping until nearly 7 but for the last week he's been waking up at 5.30am on the dot and I can't fathom why as it's still dark, it's not birds....... I hope this is one of those short phases that disappears in the blink of an eye.  I can't get to sleep until after midnight most nights as I'm so uncomfortable from bump and SPD and have restless leg syndrome.  With that and the 2 hourly wakings for the loo, the last thing I need is a 5.30 start!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I hope they advised you to take Iron with fresh orange juice to aid the obsorbtion. I cant help with the 5.30 waking I am afraid, my 2 get into a routine of that sometimes with no rhyme or reason then as quick as it started they go back to old sleeping pattern. Hope Harry settles soon x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna, no I wasn't advised that!  Thanks for the tip!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I only have one thing to say : POTTY TRAINING!

OK, who am i kidding, I have plenty to say!   

Yes, we have commenced potty training. Like her Big Sister before her, we appear to be getting to grips with the wee's, but we do not want to let those poopies out...unless it gets to the point where we can hold it no longer! It is only day 2, sooooo, hoping things improve before too long! Please God, let her get it soon! 

Claire - Health Visitor before baby arrives!! I'm uber impressed. I remember after having Layla, making a call to my surgery to chase my HV! 

I do believe that all children go through a spate of early waking, periodically. Stick to the routine, he'll go back to the 7am ish wakes before long. We're going through one too. Do you think they sense the change of seasons?!?! 

Donna - How are you doing? Well done again on passing your exam    Great job x  How are the boys? Did you hear which school you got yet?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I have just realised that I go away on holiday on the 18th! I will have phone so can check on here (If I have signal?) Please please can someone text me as soon as they hear anything from Martin.

Yes I passed my exam but only a few % in it so could have easily gone the other way. But none of my marks count towards classification so not to fussed what I get this year I just need to pass! I also realise I am not that academic so maybe I will always 'just' pass but thats fine by me as long as I qualify. I have to balance time doing essays etc with time with my family 

Dh's blood results show he now has high cholesterol :-(  I am dieting so DH now eats what I eat! The main thing he eats which is very high in saturated fat is BIG bags of minsterals! So thats a no no now!
He is having lots of pain in his knees and ankles now to had to his chronic back and leg pain poor sod! His legs are also swelling and he has a rash on his feet and legs which sometimes goes a deep deep purple - apparently it is nerve related. The swelling could be to do with nerves or vein restriction so he is seeing a vascular surgeon at the end of the month. Its never ending!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Annie, yuk to the potty training, but I hope she gets the hang of the poos soon!  Yes, HV before the birth, at least I was able to flatter the HV who helped me with Harry's reflux (for future support, if needed!), but otherwise it was a bit of a wasted visit.  Maybe you're right about the early waking, just a phase, the last 2 days he's slept until I've turned on the shower at 6.15am which is back to normal.  Long may it last!

Donna, I think you probably have the right balance to be a midwife to be honest - after all, who wants an academic midwife!  I'd prefer mine to be a people person and practical!!  That's why I'd make a terrible midwife - I'm very academic!   Sorry to hear about DH, do they have a diagnosis for him yet, as it sounds like he gets sent round the houses an awful lot.  I suspect my cholesterol is high, my mum has just been diagnosed with very high cholesterol and my brother has just found out he has moderately high cholesterol and borderline high blood pressure (aged just 32!) so I'm going to get my cholesterol checked once I've had the baby.  My blood pressure, on the other hand, is so low I feel dizzy!

I'm off to see the GP this morning.  I've been suffering with a weird type of stomach upset since Thursday - it's faaaarrrr too much information, but I have horrible smelling breath and really bad wind to go with it.  I couldn't sleep in the night for it, so now I'm shattered - thank goodness I'm working from home today!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire how did you get on at the Gp?

I am off uni sick today :-( I woke up with conjunctivitis, Eyes are so sore. I have eyedrops now atleast.

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Aww Donna, you must be run down.  Hope you're able to take it easy today.

GP said it was 'viral' - in other words, he didn't know.   Anyway it's gone again now, but I suspect it's something I'm going to get on and off until I give birth, I think it's squashed organs!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Atleast that isn't to far away now  not pleasant for u though.

Yes I feel very lethargic and run down :-(
Boys don't go to nursey today so can't say its been totally restful! I get to watch them at gymnastics later though which I would have missed if I hadn't been unwell x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, hope you're better now!

Just a quick update as I had my 34 week placenta/growth scan today.  The placenta has moved up and there is plenty of room for the c-section incision to go under it now. The estimated weight from the scan is 6lb 10oz at 34+2, which is apparently at the top edge of normal!!! So much for growth issues!  I know it's just an estimate but on the growth charts the individual measurements are right at the top of the shaded area of 'normal' too!

Just under 5 weeks to my c-section, if that weight is right and the weight gain carries on for the next 5 weeks as it has for the last 5 weeks, then I'm very glad it's a c-section!

Hope all are well.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,
My eyes are clearing up now and I also have a skin infection (impetigo- sp) but thankfully that is also clearing up with cream.
Beginning to feel less tired and ill now to so hopefully can start my essay on my day off on friday!

Claire that is all excellent news! So happy there have been no further problems I think you have had more than your fair share.

Annie/ Emma I hope you are both well

Lots of love

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, hope the skin infection is clearing up and that you are looking after yourself, we don't want you getting more run down.

I'm feeling massive and unwieldy today, think it's psychological since finding out the estimated weight though!  Very bad night's sleep thanks to SPD and heartburn, but I've got yoga tonight and that always helps!  Harry's being a very good boy for me, fetching things, picking things up if I drop them (can't bend right over!) and randomly saying to people "mummy's tired".  Very cute!  Finish work a week tomorrow and I CANNOT WAIT!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all,

Just a quick update.  I had what appeared to be a bit of a show this morning and I was a bit panicky about my waters breaking and me not noticing (as I was told happened in my last pregnancy that resulted in that womb infection) plus the baby wasn't moving much so I rang the day assessment unit who had me come in this morning.  I was strapped up to a baby monitor that showed the baby was well (they said the readings were 'perfect', so that was a relief).  They think it was indeed a show, but my waters have not broken and there are no other signs of labour, phew.  I had to have an internal and my goodness did that hurt, and they've taken a swab to check for any bacteria that could cause an infection.  My pulse was also up (not surprised!) as was my temperature (but I do have a cold!).  I was discharged eventually and came to work to take my mind off it.  I had to recap my last labour and what had happened which made me very tearful (thought I was over it, obviously not) so I'm trying to keep my mind active while my body is resting.  Anyway, all seems well for now and I have to go back if anything changes.  They did comment on the size of the baby from feeling it (good job I knew it was big!) and said they'd be surprised if I made my c-section date, but we will see.  I could really do without any dramas tbh!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,
Thanks for update glad all is well. I assume they examined u with a speculum to assess if waters had broken? 
I am sure u won't have any more drama this baby just likes to keep u on ur toes! Little minx
If anything changes txt me if u can x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I am hoping you are still with us and littlen hasnt given you anymore trouble
Hope you have had a lovely rested weekend and now your final week at work woo hoo 

Emma I hpe you are well we dont "see" you much here anymore. How are your boys? keeping you very busy I Imagine if my 2 are anything to go by lol

Annie how are you? still training hard to shift (I am sure non- existant) weight before your holiday?

I am trying to watch what I eat and Exercise as much as I can, which isnt as much as I should but its so hard to find the time! In 5 weeks I have only lost 1lb! but I guess I'm not putting on so shouldnt complain! I need to exercise more thats the only thing that works for me but there arent enough days in the week! Really want to loose 11lb before the summer clothes come out

Right better get on with the essay writting. Psycho-social aspects of health 2500! DH has taken the boys to church then he is going to his mums where I will meet hm the afternoon for dinner  so have a good few hours to hopefully get stuck in

Lots of love
Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Yes all ok a few twinges but nothing to ring bells. Yes was examined with a speculum and had to keep coughing while they shone a torch up my whatsit (I kid you not, I was mortified!) to see if anything was coming through the cervix!!!

I will be joining you on the weight loss soon, only mine will be very real! I am enormous! Hope you got your work done Donna.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello, Hello - I'm here!

It's been a busy couple of weeks! Layla has been potty trained - hoorah! We are pooping and pee-ing, I would say 99% of the time. Only stumbling block is telling us she needs to go when we're somewhere fun - like the park! But, I'll take that for starters! So very happy to be pretty much the other side of that task 

Claire - Holy Days! A show!!!! We could very well be talking any day now then?!? I will eat a sock sandwich if that's not a girl in there. It absolutely has to be with all the dramas  I'm going to guess the weight (assuming you go all the way!) at about 8lbs 3ozs. If it makes you feel any better, a girl I work with is expecting twin girls. She's 34 weeks and they believe the babies weigh around 6 1/2 lbs EACH! Yikes! She's being induced on 4th April...imagine having to push out two!!!

Anything planned for your last day at work? A nice lunch?

Donna - hope you're feeling ship shape again. When are you next on the delivery suite? How are things progressing with the re build of your house?

Emma - hope you're all well.

Did you all see my post on ********? A Swindon girl went missing Friday night/sat morning. It is absolutely incredible how the town are all pulling together to help search for her. People took time off work to go search the local forest (where her mobile signal was traced to) - it was said around 400 volunteers were there today!!! There are posters absolutely everywhere and the designated ******** page is constantly being posted on with new search ideas and messages for her family.

The family live in the next street to me. I dont know them personally though. Very strange when it's on your doostep.

If you get a chance, could you post the links on to your ** status's. Anything to spread the word as much as possible. Thanks xxx

http://www.********.com/#!/pages/Help-Find-Sian-OCallaghan/195553597152154

Press conference on sky news website....

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Video-Sian-OCallaghan-Swindon-Woman-Missing-After-Leaving-Suju-Club-Cops-Search-Savernake-Forest/Article/201103315956868?lpos=UK_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_3&lid=ARTICLE_15956868_Video_Sian_OCallaghan%3A_Swindon_Woman_Missing_After_Leaving_Suju..._Club%2C_Cops_Search_Savernake_Forest news.sky.com The boyfriend of a missing 22-year-old woman has made a tearful appeal for information about her as police search

/links


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Annie, I have posted on ** about the girl - hope it helps.

I am back on delivery suite NEXT WEEK woo hoo I dont have my rota yet though

Claire hope you are well and enjoying your last week at work! 

Donna x x


----------



## Redsky3

Hi All
This is Buzzypop3 here, my new nickname is redsky3, as i  lost my password and then lost my email account. such a mess really,  but anyways, I just thought i would pop by and say hi,  and that i am doing ok 

Im doing donor egg in Barcelona, have started my treatment and we are waiting for the call to travel for the transfer, any day now, well from day 13 - day 50, or maybe its 60  
So far i am have just been taking a tablet called progynova, and folic acid. After the transfer i will have insert Utrogestran and i am hoping that my vaginismus wont act up, for a while now it has been a lot better more comfortable with inserting etc, but every now and again it plays up....  
i really hope everyone is doing well and keeping happy !! I haven't forgotten about you all, and will be in touch soon. and very grateful for your caring and supported words from last time... 
well i will  update you more, soon as  i hear anything !
love to you all and thanks again !


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Lovely!!!!

How fab to her from you and with such exciting news! Please do try and keep us up to speed with how the treatment is all going! I'd love to hear and offer some positive vibes when the time comes!

Wishing you all the absolute best x


----------



## Redsky3

thanks Annie R,  
I will be in touch soon with all my news... hope all is well with you ?


----------



## goblin1975

Buzzypop/Redsky, lovely to hear from you.  Sounds like things are moving along well with your vaginismus.  I wish you lots and lots of luck for the donor egg route, I hope you will be reporting back with a BFP soon!

How is everyone else?  Being on maternity leave has been very time consuming so far!  It's good to be off though.  I had a big presentation before I left work, it was sooooooooo embarrassing.  I went to the loo and when I came back there were about 100 people standing near my desk (big open plan office), and I had water all down my front (accident with the tap!) plus I HATE things like that, mortifying.  I did get some good presents though!  

I'm now house bound as the garage has had our Golf since Friday, when it failed the MOT.  I already owe them about £800, and there's more wrong (waiting to hear today), am gutted!  Not the best start to maternity pay.  I hate bloody cars, have talked DH into us buying a new car before I go back to work in December.  Any recommendations that suit 2 children but aren't mega expensive?

This week my plans now aren't what they were, but I hope to be able to get to my eyelash tint!  An essential before being in hospital if you ask me!  Harry is at home today but was getting cabin fever so my parents have taken him to the zoo for a bit, plus it gives me a rest.  The SPD is much better now I'm not working but my back is agony, restless legs are hell and the hearburn....... ouch!  I keep waking up in the night struggling to breathe where it's risen up my throat and that's propped up with a lot of pillows!

Well, mustn't grumble, only 2 more weeks to go!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Redsky great to hear from you and glad things are going well for you. sending lots of positive vibes your way.

Claire ouch! about the car! They are a pain arent they. We have a ford focus which is great for 2 children and has a lovely sized boot  I alos think it is really nice to drive.
sorry to hear you are suffering but 2 weeks to go we are in the home striaght now! Can wait to hear your news on 18th 

I am a bit snowed under at the moment with essays and shift work but only 2 weeks to go then I am on holiday for a week with the luke and the boys and I cant wait we all deserve it and boys are so excited.

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, I forgot to say, noone must mention my c-section date on ********.  It's our little secret!!!  I don't want anyone else (apart from my immediate family, of course) to know!

Donna, you going anywhere nice on your week off?

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Your secret is safe with us  

We are going to dymchurch again, we went in July last year and are going back to the same place for an easter break.
Luke is able to get into the swimming pool there so boys are very excited about swimming with daddy as he usually has to watch! We will be swimming everyday, boy want to go to the beach to so hope the weather is nice - it will probably rain for the week but we dont care if it does


----------



## AnnieR

Hey Lovelies!

Claire - Crumbs! I glad you told us not to mention anything on **. I knooow I would have put my foot in it! Yes, the big work send off is uber cringe worthy. The pressure of all those people staring at you intently, waiting for a big speech or for you to say something funny..eek!

Wow, I cant believe the time is almost here. How far have we all come in what feels like no time at all?!? I feel like I was sat here just a short time ago, pouring my heart out, wondering if I'd ever be a Mum! 

I too had the restless legs and insane heartburn...it was not pleasant! But over instantly as soon as Layla arrived. So, you can be sure that you are days away from not feeling it again! 

Donna - your holiday sounds perfect! Fab to read that the boys got into the school you wanted. Isnt it exciting!! 

Well.. my head if all over the place at the moment. I've been so excited about my upcoming holiday with my girlie friends, been exercising, holiday shopping etc, etc....but something has come up at work last week. I've been so anxious about it. Can't eat, cant sleep, been heaving, cant focus on anything. One minute I'll convince myself it'll be alright, the other I'm back to breathing out of a paper bag! Something has gone proverbally tits up and I'm like a sitting duck waiting to see if I'm going to be reprimanded for it. I'm a total perfectionist and I do not take failure well. So ...I'm doing an Annie. Panicking!!!! 

God, i pray all the time that i didnt have to work. Who needs to live like this!?!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!...that felt good!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, oooh dear what's happened?  I'm sure they think you're wonderful and will overlook any one-off, perceived 'failure' on your part!  

Donna, congrats on the boys getting your first choice school!  Great news.  

Well, the cost of the car repairs to pass the MOT has now passed the £1k mark.  I am soooooo gutted, there goes my savings I'd put aside for maternity leave, and I don't officially even start mat pay until next week!  Gah.  

Quiet day today for me with no car until later (hopefully!) and Harry in nursery, but I have a friend coming round after work for pizza and a chat.  

Anyway, I need to go and concentrate on Jeremy Kyle, don't want to miss anything!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

God Bless Jeremy! Have you been watching Lose Women too? I got quite in to that one! 

£1k!!! Ouch! Not what you need at all. Cars are such a headache   

Have a lovely evening with your friend x 

I cant risk putting any details on here. I went to sleep at 3:30 this morning (yawwwn) after tormenting myself all night! I had a good chat with my Managers this morning and they're being really supportive. I feel slightly better, but wont be fully happy until I feel everything is resolved. Wish I was going on holiday like - right now! I want to run away from it all!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Big Hugs Annie, I hope what ever it is it is sorted for you asap x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Thanks Donna   

i had a lovely day off today. Enjoyed some quality time with Loopy Layla in the sunshine and remembered what life is all about   ...and it aint work!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all,

Annie, any resolution on the work issue yet?  I have to say, I absolutely hate Loose Women!  I have to turn over when it comes on, can't even stand it in the background!!!  

Donna, how's things?  Have you found a temporary home yet while yours is rebuilt?

Well, less than a week to go!  Had my pre-op appointment today, which went well.  Gave a blood test, MRSA samples, a chat through the procedure, got my tablets to take beforehand.  I have to arrive at 7.30am but no set time for the op, just that it will probably be in the morning, emergencies allowing.  I also talked through my feelings about the whole down syndrome / CVS thing, and the MW said I needed closure so is going to try and set up for me to see the consultant who oversaw the 'situation' when I'm in hospital next week to talk it through so I can move on.  

In other news, I had an appointment for Harry yesterday at the hospital and they have finally signed the forms for grommets.  So just waiting for a date now but it'll be in the next 18 weeks.  Am trying to relax when I can, I have horrendous back pain and the heartburn is now very bad indeed.  Don't think this baby is even slightly engaged so I don't have any relief from that yet, seeing my community MW tomorrow though so we will see.  Otherwise, I'm just about set.  I've had my hair cut (and I've cut DH's and Harry's hair too), got my eyelashes tinted, everything at home up to date that I can do.  Just need to shave around where my current c-section cut is, now how on earth am I going to do that!  Looks like my long suffering DH will have to do it!   

Hope everyone else is well.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hey Claire..I was thinking about you today. I am so incredibly excited for you!!! Less than a week to go...eeeek!!! 

I was really pleased to read that they're going to get the consultant to come speak with you. Sounds a great idea, although I have a suspicion that the absolute closure will come when you've got little Annie (still sure   ) safe and in your arms and the you can breathe that huge sigh of relief. You did it, she's here and she's fine....and the heartburn will be over with    God I do NOT have fond memories of it. I used to cling onto a bottle of Gaviscon like an alcoholic with a bottle of vodka! I had a bottle on my bed side, in my handbag, on my desk at work. I was actually clinging on to a bottle in the delivery suite. 1 swig of the pink followed by one suck on the gas/air    

I hope they dont keep you hanging around. I shall have my phone firmly gripped in my hand! Actually, I'm going to pm you my number. It hasnt changed in years, but I'm sending it for double checking! 

Great news that Harry is going to be getting grommets. It'll make a huge difference for him, im sure. It's terrible watching them suffer with ear ache and infections. Touching a huge block of wood (and even though i despise admitting it!) she did seem to grow out of it. No infections in about 2 years now. Almost like it never happened   

The work situation is better. I dont think it's over with completely yet, but I'm calmer about it. I think I've had a real confidence knock lately, coupled with the stress of a ridiculous workload - I think it was the proverbial straw. 

3 weeks tomorrow and I'll be heading off to Spain for 4 nights with 5 friends. My first EVER girlie holiday. OMG - I wont know myself. I havent had that amount of time to spend as i please in....over 5 years!!! I might actually get to sit and read a book! An entire one aswell   

Invitations are currently being sent out for this years extravaganza (Hannah's B.Day!) How is it even possible that I'm about to have a FIVE YEAR OLD!!! FIVE!!!! Anyway, we've got some chap called "Mad Pete" coming to entertain the masses. I'm trying to forget how much his fee is - ouch! I've heard he's worth it though   

I now live in a nappy free house. Layla has been doing really well, although not so willing to take the leap from potty to the big girl toilet! It's a work in progress. 

Ooo - hubby is running the London Marathon on Sunday! We're heading into London on Saturday, making a weekend of it. Very excited. I've heard it's an incredible event. 


and, that's about it for me   

COME ON NEXT WEEK!!!! I'm more than ready to hear all about baby Wright!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Oh the excitment is to to much. Claire and Annie I will PM you both my number, I will be on holiday and will need updates! I can not believe the day is nearly here! I agree with Annie that I think you will have some closure once you have little one save in your arms, counselling is not a bad idea either it cant hurt can it.
Very pleased that Harry is finally getting sorted 

Annie I will look out for you all on TV on sunday 
We could have organised to meet up never mind I expect DH is extreamly busy with the build up and everything anyway.

I have an essay to complete by monday and it is driving me mad! Really hope to get it done tomorrow as its doing my head in and I want some free time before we all go away on monday. I cant not wait to go away with Luke and the boys 

I am sure I have missed out all I wanted to say and rambled on about irrelevant issues as always but must go my brownies and extra thick cream are ready - Yes the diet is going so well lol
All that is left to say is huge huge hugs and good luck for Monday Claire x x x x 

Donna x x x

P.s I am sure you have seen on ** but I have delivered 3 babies now (all boys) so 37 to go


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Annie hooray for the holiday being just around the corner!  Glad you're feeling a bit better about work too.  A nappy free house, wow!  Harry is still very firmly in nappies and there are no signs whatsoever that he is ready to stop that at the moment.  I expect we'll give it a go during the summer, but we'll see...

Donna, wow, 3 babies already!  When are you off on holiday again?  I think I have your up to date mobile no. but do PM me it just so I can double check.  Not sure I have Annie's.  I will put it on ** anyway too at some point next week!  Hope the essay goes well - keep going, you can do this.

Just been to see the MW, examined my a student, I did think of you Donna!  She was very good.  Anyway, everything is fine, BP, wee, measuring correct.  So it's just the countdown to Monday now!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello claire,

Glad all is well with you and bump not long till monday now. We go away pn monday back Friday I will PM you my mumber but I am pretty sure you have my current one 

We have to bid each week on avaliable properties each week and the property is given to those with greatest need and priority so we have nothin as yet.

Bed time for me been essay writting all day and my brain is frazzled.

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Donna - yes I do have your correct number.  How did the essay go?  Hope you have a lovely time on your holidays!

Mounting anxiety here about Monday, I'm so nervous!  Will have to keep myself busy this weekend.  Got a play date tomorrow morning, and spending the afternoon with Harry and my parents (am too big and unwieldy to deal with him on my own what with mega back ache and SPD!), so that will keep me occupied.  DH has promised to take me out for tea and chocolate fudge cake over the weekend at some point too which I'm looking forward to, and we'll prob take Harry to an Easter egg hunt (well, DH will, I'll sit somewhere and have a rest!).

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Yeah, I was totally kidding myself with the work situation. I'm miserable. I have got to go. It's got to the point where I'm looking at the financial reprecussions of me walking. On the surface it's a kushty number. Got the hours I want, good perks, good salary...but I am so stressed there    Rock and a hard place peeps, rock and a hard place. 

Anyway, lets park that one for now. There are some very happy things happening over the next few days/weeks!!

It's nearly MONDAY!!!!! 

Claire - I probably wont get a chance to get back on here, so I want to wish you all the very best for the big day. CANNOT wait to hear the s/he is finally with us. Enjoy your special moment. Hope it's a spectacular experience for you.      Love you xxxxx 

Donna - Wow, all boys! Did you see my little note about keeping a book of all the births you do? My Madwife friend has kept a book. It's lists the first name and date of all the babies she delivered. It's such a lovely keepsake. 
I did try and think about how I could get to meet up with you in London, I'd have loved it! Best not ditch Dh in his moment of glory    I'll give the TV cameras a wave for you   

Happy Holidays for next week. Have a great time with the family


----------



## AnnieR

Yay - I'm the first one to say.........

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE!!!!!!

Welcome to the team baby- Edward!!!!    

Hope that all went really well Claire. Cannot wait to hear all about it xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Congratulations Claire, Martin and Harry

Welcome to the world baby Edward


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all, just a quick one as on iPhone. Hoping to get out of this hell hole today all being well. Thanks for the congratulations, Edward is adorable and looks just like Harry at that age infact we keep calling him Harry! Mixed reception from Harry so far... Emma I tried to text you but dint know if I had the right number! Right, Edward chores to do, bye for now. Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hey Claire! 

I see from ** that you got outta there today! Fish & Chips too!! Perfect welcome home dinner! 

The pic you posted was sooo cute! 

Look forward to hearing more xx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Goodness, how did I miss this! Huge congratulations Claire, and much love to you all.xxx
Lovely name, just perfect.


----------



## Redsky3

Hello Girlies

Just thought I would post to give you an update of my movements, I could shout this from the highest mountain but i cant dont live near enough to one,    But we got the call for the transfer for end of this week, I am so excited and nervous all rolled into one, 
I am dreading the thought of my vaginismus playing up, as sometimes soon as something medical comes near me!! crazy i think  
But hoping that it wont come to that and things will go smoothly!!! I will let you all know next week how i get on - Thanks again girls for helping me out the last time i was in here...  

And Claire - Big big Congratulaions to you , you must be very happy,!!  

Hello All - hope things are well with everyone !! 
will pop in again soon 
Redsky AKA Buzzypop !


----------



## Donna Taylor

Woohoo best of luck Redsky sending positive thoughts and vibes your way x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hells bells, I just wrote a mammoth post and it's been lost!  I don't have time to retype it as Harry will be awake any minute so I will just say Redsky best wishes for your transfer later this week, please keep us updated!

Claire x


----------



## Redsky3

thanks Donna and Claire 
We having the transfer this sunday!  can you believe it ? i cant , cant even control my excited or my nerves  , I have to start inserting 400mg utrogestran capsules today and tonight and for now on..  so fingers crossed i can manage this, is this will be a massive positive thing for me to do .... and then the transfer will be more fun.. Hoping they will provid a sediative to take for me 
will be in touch, when i will be on 2ww i will mailing looking for advice and help of course       
thanks girls 
hi to everyone hope all is keeping will  
Red


----------



## Redsky3

Well girlies
i am finally there on 2ww, 10 years waiting and trying for this. with all the support and love and caring help that i have received along the way thank you! So now am praying   that they will stick to me and i will get what i always dreamt about having !!! 
Love always to you all  
PS girls a long with my  transfer, I got a double bonus, a chronic chest infection, which i am now confined to total bed rest, plus no antibodics and awful barking cough that would wake up the street  , gp suggested lemons and honey, lemons drink maybe but honey - not thanks
but any other ideas would be welcome most heartly   ty :


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Red,

How are you finding 2ww so far? I guess being so poorly is taking your mind of it hay. How are you feeling now? I hope you are on the mend.
Plan lots to occupy you in the 2ww and try not to read to much into any possible sign that might mean AF is coming or that you have a BFP - I know only to well though that that is so so easy to say but not so easy to do.
I am wishing you a happy 2ww with a lovely BFP at the end x x x x x

Claire how are you? I bet your 2 boys are keeping you very busy? how are the nights? 

Annie/Emma how are you?

I am knackered beyond belief have so many shifts and essays and exams to prepare for plus trying to fit in time for the boys!
We have taken boys birth certificates into the school so it is all getting more real now (sniff sniff) The school have said they will put the boys in the same class unless we have any objection - still not sure what to do

Lots of love
Donna x x x


----------



## Redsky3

Donna - thank you that means a lot to me.  - 
Not really thinking about 2ww dont really have time to think about aches or pains down there, its more to do with aches and pains in throat, chest and head that keeps me up half the night. and pain not be able to take a thing on panadol if i feel painful enough, so unfair  , but i have to say i am in very good spirits even though my health is going down hill for a bit i am sure it will improve soon ! 
I think its great that your boys are going to start school, and the same class too,  Thats brilliant, i would imagine they will be very happy once they have each other!  

Hi everyone hope all is well !! 
Love
K


----------



## goblin1975

Hi everyone,

Redsky, how is the 2ww going?  Not too awful I hope.  When is your official test date?

Donna, no idea re the boys and classes really, I imagine there are pros and cons... sorry, that's totallly unhelpful isn't it!  What do they think about it?

Annie, I'm sure you're not reading, but I hope you're having a fabulous time on your girlie holiday (I'm assuming you're still away, can't remember now when you were leaving!).

Emma, I meant to say this before, but I haven't had a chance, if you'd like to come and meet baby Edward, the root of all those problems way back in the second trimester, please let me know.  Not sure if you still read on here any more, so I may well be talking to empty cyberspace...


Anyway Edward's stirring so I'd best go.  Oh yes, eyes are now wide open!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hola ladies!

Just a flying visit. I seriously need an early night tonight and I have mucho to sort out for Princess Hannah's birthday party on Saturday. OMGeeee....I am going to have a 5 year old..sob, sob. I seriously wish she could stay at this age!

Claire - Hope Master Edward is thriving and that you are well on the way to recovery. Are we allowed to call him Eddie yet.......       - just kidding!

Donna - You can do this    I found Hannah starting school massively emotional, but so very exciting!

Red - All my love and sticky vibes for the 2ww. It's been a while since we've done one on here. Lets see if I remember how it goes ....     ......oooo....Good Luck! 



Had a fantastic time in Espanol! Oh, what a tonic it was to escape for a few days. They should prescribe it to all mums! I did NOTHING!!! Well, thats a fib. I ate and drank like a woman posessed...but, I also led in the sunshine and read the papers and a book and slept...glorious! 

Right, back the birthday girl!


----------



## goblin1975

I can't believe Hannah is going to be 5!!!  Where did that time go!  Hope the party planning goes to plan!

I posted my birth story in my last post but it's been removed as apparently we can't post birth stories in the treatments section, so if anyone is interested let me know and I'll pm it.  Hope all are well.

Claire x


----------



## Redsky3

Well girls
i am nearly there its 4 days away till i do the blood test ....  
To be honest i found this week pretty rough going and i am still struggling with it all, its hard going emotionally and physically, the physical part is really the inserting utrogestran which i have insert 4 bullets every 12 hours.  this in itself has been hardest part of the 2ww.
To others they find it easy probably not complaining about it, but i have found some days quiet tricky, and inserting has ended in tears a few times...   but i shall keep going on and try to be brave.!!   

Hope all is happy and well with everyone else  love to you all  
Red


----------



## Donna Taylor

Just quick reply as on phone. Redsky stay strong you are doing so well 

Claire I would love to hear birth story for both personal and professional reasons  so pleased to hear you sounding so fantastic also very jealous that I'm not near enough to meet Edward or harry come to think of it x x


----------



## goblin1975

Redsky just wanted to see if you had any news yet?

Claire x


----------



## Redsky3

HI Girls

Its a  , and i am so trilled, but it has not sunk in yet, plus the medication i am on is making me ill... 
Thank you to all of you it has been a very long journey for me since i first posted here in 2009, but hopefully i will have my turn at  end of next year or maybe early next year how long do pregnancy go on for   , more to point how long does the sickness go on for ? 
thank a mill girls will be in touch soon  
Red


----------



## Donna Taylor

Woo hoo congratulations! So pleased for u, another baby for the vag team taking our total to 11! Is that right? Hope the sickness passes for u soon x x


----------



## Redsky3

Yes Donna its correct.. maybe you will be able to help me? my blood test reading was 1625 is this good ?


----------



## goblin1975

Fantastic news, well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

No idea on the blood test reading I'm afraid!

Donna, I make it 11 too.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Yaaaay!!!! Fantastic news Redsky!! So very happy for you!

Claire - Sorry - I did get your text. I've not had 5 minutes to reply and to be honest I was so shocked, I didnt know how to     ...I don't understand that one at all. Not on this thread! Yes, I would love to read your birth story if you have a chance to send it to me x How are your two boys btw?!?

So - I now have a five year old    She had a fantastic birthday, but I spent the time thinking back to her baby years and how quickly it all went. Wish I could turn the clock back. She is lurrrvly though! She was so proud going to school with her "birthday girl" badge on and gave all of her class mates a little fairy cake at the end of class! My Mum surprised her with a new scooter and she whizzed home on it    


Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw Happy Birthday Hannah x x x x She is our oldest child isnt she? or is Will the eldest? 
Redsky's BFP as made me think back over our time.......................................................

we really fo have to all saty in touch it such a shame we are not mearer each other, we also need to do a meet up with kiddies somehow at sometime before they turn 18 lol
I must text Deedee see how she is doing and Polly - Emma do you ever see Polly? Emma are you still around?

Sorry redsky not to sure on HCG levels but that amount sounds promising

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Redsky3

No bother Girls,
Found about out  the reading, its looks really good!! 
Hope all is well will be in touch re my progress 
thanks again Red


----------



## rjmett

Hi ladies

Just a polite reminder from me that we must keep the focus of the conversation on that of IUI treatment.

If you wish to discuss parenting etc then we have a 'pregnancy & parenting after infertility section' where you can go to do that.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0

Thanks for your understanding 

Becca


----------



## Donna Taylor

This has never been an issue before?

We have 4 regular members on here who  have become friends through this thread and have been talking as friends about "life" this has sometimes included treatment, pregnancy, parenting etc we have never had any issues raised with discussing anything on here over the past 5 or more years since this thread first started.
Other people have come and gone on the thread as they have felt the need whether they be vaginismus suffers or ladies having IUI after vaginismus.

Can I ask why we can suddenly only discuss treatment on this thread? as this has never been stipulated before?

Donna


----------



## rjmett

Hi Donna

There has recently been some adjustments to the guidelines regarding pregnancy & parenting chat within the main treatment boards...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Please have a quick read through and that should answer your questions.

We are just trying to make sure that the guidelines are adhered to in order to maintain consistancy across the whole site.

Thanks for your cooperation

Becca


----------



## Redsky3

Hi  rymett,
Sorry i posted in the wrong section, but These girls have helped me a lot to get through Vaginisums, and they have always been helpful. Even though i didn't achieve pregnancy through IUI, I achieved it through ICSI, Without these ladies encouragement I would never have gone forward. I am very grateful for the help i have received from them. 
i just wanted to post in this section to let the ladies know that i had achieved a pregnancy and that i was doing OK. I consided these ladies as the best in the world. and I am sorry that it was posted in the wrong section. 
redsky


----------



## Donna Taylor

Can we set up a thread for ourselves elsewhere on the site? So we can continue to chat? I don't want to join another thread as we would loose the personal aspect we have now as we have been through so much together not just vaginismus or IUI


----------



## rjmett

Hi ladies, i totally understand your dilemma  

I hope you understand mine too... We are not allowed to set up any more pregnancy or parenting threads on the treatment boards. The IUI board is a treatment board. Do any ladies use the thread who are currently going through treatment?

If not then your thread should be ok to stay as it is - i might just need to rename it so members are aware of the nature of the thread. Some of our ladies find it extremely difficult to read about pregnancy and parenting if they have had unsuccessful treatment so if they were aware of the topic of the thread they would know to avoid it.

I hope that makes sense? I'm a tad tired today & not so good with my words!  

Becca


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Becca

Nobody is currently under going treatment. We all came together 6 years ago now (OMG!) when we were all suffering with the same condition. With each others support, we have overcome this afflication, gone through treatments and most of us have become Mum's   

I suppose over the last 6 years, this thread has just developed/matured, unwittingly losing focus on the treatment element.

I suppose the simple answer is to move our thread to a more suitable section? 

I would however hate to lose the threads we have already created. I do enjoy reading back over them.


----------



## rjmett

Morning 

Sorry for going AWOL, the little man decided to make an early entrance!

NickyM is back on the board now so I will leave you in her capable hands  

Best wishes x


----------

